# Gildensuche



## ZAM (15. Dezember 2007)

Destroyer1990_m hat bereits einen Beitrag eröffnet (http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=22431), bei dem Ihr Eure Gilden präsentieren könnt. Für wem da aber noch nicht das richtige dabei ist, schreibt sein Gesuch hier in diesen Thread - so geht Ihr den umgekehrten Weg und bietet Eure Dienste zukünftigen Elite-Gilden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 an. 

Falls Ihr also eine Gilde sucht, schreibt Ihr hier die folgenden Daten rein.

Name: (Falls Ihr schon einen Charakter-Namen ausgesucht habt.)
Wunsch-Fraktion: 
Wunsch-Rasse: 
Wunsch-Klasse:
ZIele: (Ein kurzer Text, wie Eure Traumgilde ausschauen sollte. Also ungefähre Anzahl der Mitglieder, Spielziel etc.)


----------



## Farlian (15. Dezember 2007)

Hat sich schon erledigt. 

Danke an meine neue Gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bleedy (9. Januar 2008)

Char Name: Mogthor
Wunsch Fraktion : Zerstörung
Wunsch Rasse: Grünhäute (Orks)
Wunsch Klasse: Spalta

Bin RP-Spieler und hoffe, eine Gilde mit Gleichgesinnten zu finden. Mein Hauptziel in der Gilde wäre Erfolg im PvE, jedoch will ich auch siegreich aus RvR-Schlachten hervorgehen.

Für Gork und Mork !

Bleedy (Mogthor^^)


----------



## Bleedy (9. Januar 2008)

Hat sich hiermit erledigt.

Danke an meine neue Gilde !


----------



## Andî39 (30. Januar 2008)

Schon vergeben !


----------



## Bharak (8. Februar 2008)

Char-Name: Bharak
Fraktion: Ordnung
Rasse: Zwerg
Klasse: Hammerträger

Würde gern mit einer RP-Gilde ruhmreiche Schlachten schlagen! (RP interessiert mich sehr, konnte leider in WoW keine erfahrungen damit machen)


----------



## OilElephant (1. März 2008)

Edit: Anfrage nicht mehr gültig. Danke an meine Gilde!


----------



## ExInferis (5. März 2008)

Charnamen habe ich bisher noch keinen ausgeucht, aber Rasse ist schon ganz klar die Dunkelelfen.

Mit meinen fast 34 Jahren gehöre ich ja schon quasi zum alten Eisen was die Spielewelt angeht aber das macht ja nichts, solange hier nicht irgendwann wer "Papa" zu mir sagt.

Ich habe nun seit 24 Jahren mit Computern zu tun und habe an MMORPGs bisher besonders Neocron (Spieler+GM), WoW und DnDO hinter mir und warte nun brennend auf WAR als alter Tabletopspieler!

In Neocron habe ich sehr erfolgreich eine der größten und anerkanntesten Gilden überhaupt geleitet und in WoW auch eine Gilde die sich wenigstens überall sehen lassen konnte auch wenn uns die großen Raid-Erfolge leider verwehrt blieben, da Spaß bei uns wichtiger war als der Terminplan für Raids.

Tja und nun steh ich hier ich armer Tor und bin so klug als wie zuvor und suche eine Gilde für WAR.

Was ich der Gilde beitragen kann? Weitreichendes technisches Knowhow in der IT sowohl was Hardware und auch Programmierung angeht bis hin zum Webdesign und vieles mehr.
Doch was am wichtigsten ist, Teamplay und mächtig viel gute Laune!!!!!


----------



## apokalyptischer Reiter (6. März 2008)

Wunsch-Fraktion: Zerstörung
Wunsch-Rasse: Ork
Wunsch-Klasse: Schwarzork 

Ich bin (bald) 15 und ich weiss mich zu benehmen.   :
 zum Thema : Ich suche ne Gilde in welcher keine Zwänge  herrschen und Spass ein wichtiger Faktor ist. 
 und  ich bin  für alles zu haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Floto (20. März 2008)

Wundsch-Fraktion: Ordnung
Wunsch-Klasse: Hochelfen
Wundsch-Klasse:Kann mich noch nicht entscheiden

Hallo ich bin 15 werde im April 16! Da ich mir das Spiel unbedingt holen werde möchte ich schon mal eine geeignete Gilde finden!!! Also ich hab schon erfahrung in WoW, dass ich aber aufgehört habe weil mir das zu langweilig wurde! Dann hab ich noch Guild Wars gespielt und gelegentlich paar test Accounts von andern Spielen! Ich suche einfach eine nette Gilde die mich aufnimmt!! Also Bitte bitte meldet euch

MFG Floto


----------



## Floto (20. März 2008)

Push hat keine Gilde ein Platz für mich???!!!


----------



## Kelkin (28. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen

Charname Kelkin oder Shaktlar
Fraktion Ordnung oder Chaos
Wunschrasse Zwerg oder Dunkelelf
Wunschklasse Eisenbrecher oder Jünger

Ich bin 31 Jahre alt und seid 4 Jahren in Everquest 2 unterwegs. WoW hatte ich beim release angefangen allerdings bin ich nie mit der Grafik warm geworden weswegen ich es auch wieder von miener Festplatte verbannt habe. 
Mein Wunsch an eien Gilde wäre eigentlich nur das Spass am Spiel herscht ( keine Pflicht ) und mein Char anständig behandelt wird.
Da ich trotz arbeit und Ehefrau auch noch ein Privatleben habe, kann und will ich nicht ständig on sein was heisst das ich nicht 2 mal die Woche auf Raids mitgehen kann! Lieber verbringe ich gemütliche RP Stunden mit euch als von einem Gegner zum nächsten zu hetzen!
Ausser natürlich ihr satellt mienem Kelkin paar Grünhäute hin für die nehem ich mir natürlich immer Zeit *grins*
Also falls jemand gewillt ist mich in seinen Haufen aufzunehmen bitte melden.

Gruß Kelkin


----------



## Shadowdagger (30. März 2008)

Hail, streiter der Ehre!

Name: Thandwar
Fraktion: Ordnung
Rasse: Zwerg!!!
Klasse: Eisenbrecher
Ziel: ich suche eine vielseitige gilde, am liebsten auf einem RP server falls sowas vorhanden ist. ich bin zwergen fan, alleridngs sind verbündete völker immer ein vorteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 need gute communiti und keine "hauptsache gilde" gilde.
Pvp oder Pve beides möglich und erwünscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erreichtbar über mail: s.schaeppi@mysunrise.ch oder icq 294-172-726

mfg
(WoW) Beliardo, Nathrezim
(bald War) Thandwar

möge man sich auf dem schlactfeld begegnen, in einer reihe oder gegenüber!


----------



## Shadowdagger (31. März 2008)

need antwort


----------



## RaffaR // Enzo (1. April 2008)

Guten Tag,
Ich bin Enzo. Ein etwas anderer Zwerg xD Statt Bier trinke ich lieber Rotwein und nach der Arbeit gehts auch nicht im Gyrokopter, sondern im (selbstgebauten) Maserati nach Hause. Achja in meiner Freizeit spiele ich Fußball, interessiere mich für Frauen und esse Pizza  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  So, irgendein Klischee vergessen? Egal jetzt zum wichtigen Teil ^^ Ich habe seit dem Release World of Warcraft und Guild Wars gespielt... Beide im Wechsel. War in WoW erfolgreicher PvE Spieler habe hinterher mich nur noch auf den spaßigen Teil des Spieles gerichtet. Vom PvE halte ich nicht so viel, im nachhinein... zum Teil weil ich die Lichtblitze irgendwann nicht mehr sehen konnte und ich der Meinung bin, dass es nicht sinnvoll ist, ein Spiel so exsessiv zu spielen, dass man feste Arbeitszeiten (Raidplan) eine Währung (DKP) und schließlich das zufriedenstellende Ergebnis (Items, spielstärke durch Items), braucht. Dafür habe ich mein RL. Umsomehr fand ich dann Gefallen an Guild Wars in welchem im mich zu Beginn in einer erfolgreichen PvP-Gilde befand. Top 100 weltweit, in den besten Zeiten. Da WoW meiner Meinung nach einfach nur in den Keller gerast ist, aufgrund von schlechtem Balance (Der Paladin ist erst nach 3 Jahren zum Offensiv spielbaren Charakter geworden!), Kundensupport der untersten Sorte, und der puren Itemabhängigkeit(Doppeldeutig ^^). Guild Wars hat jedenfalls in Richtung Balance niemals Probleme gehabt, Erfolg war immer nur durch Skill, Strategisch und Taktisches Können zu erreichen und hat durch ein vollständig anderes Spielsystem auch keinen Vergleich nötig. Die letzte Zeit (Jahr/halbes Jahr) habe ich mit anderen (zweibeinigen ^^) Hobbys verbracht und so war Guild Wars auch nur, dass was es seien sollte, ein Hobby. Und das soll war EIGENTLICH auch werden ^^ Es ist logisch, dass ich während der Pre-Order Beta und Nachreleasezeit viel Zeit mit dem Spiel verbringen werde doch gibt es einen wichtigen Grundsatz den ich nicht brechen werde... Mein Real Life geht vor!!! Und damit meine ich nicht eine 2 Minuten Pause während des seit vier Stunden laufenden Raids weil ich auf Klo muss...
Ich entschuldige mich an dieser Stelle nochmal dafür, dass ich nicht sofort die gewünschten Daten eingetragen habe, jedoch sind diese aus dem Text erschließbar und man erfährt vielleicht ein bisschen über Mich und meinen Standpunkt... Danke, dass ihr bis hier hin gelesen habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und wenn nicht sind hier die Daten...

Name: Enzo
Wunsch Fraktion: Ordnung (Wenn die Jungs/Mädels nett sind vielleicht auch Zerstörung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Wunsch Rasse: Zwerg
Wunsch Klasse: Maschinist (bei Maserati xD)
Ziele: PvP,RvR Traumgilde: Immer nett und verständnisvoll, Mitglieder von 20 bis 40 als Ziel währe PvP oder RvR passend, achja WICHTIG zum Release werde ich das 18. Lebensjahr vollendet haben ^^ Wenn ihr das anhand des Romans euch schon gedacht habt noch besser xD

hoffe auf zahlreiche Antworten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mit vielen Grüßen, Enzo


----------



## h4rb0 (3. April 2008)

Name:  Grimthorn Donnerschlag
Wunsch-Fraktion: Ordnung
Wunsch-Rasse: Zwerg
Wunsch-Klasse: Eisenbrecher


Hallo, ich werde voraussichtlich beim Erscheinungdatum von WAR 18 Jahre alt sein, ich habe angefangen MMO's zuspielen mit EQ2, WOW, DnDO...
In EQ2 war ich sehr erfolgreich aber erst mit dem 2 Charakter einem Ratonga Assassienen.
WOW naja konnte ich nie wirklich sehr viel Spaß dran finden. Lag wohl daran weil ich erst spät dazu kam und mir die Community von EQ2 dort fehlte.
DDO hingegen fand ich wieder ganz toll, lag wohl daran weil ich D&D P&P spiele, aber nach einer gewissenzeit wurde mir das dann auch langweilig.
Nun will ich mcih demnächst in WAR versuchen und denke das ers mir sehr viel spaß machen wird vom ersten eindruck.
Naja ich suche eine nette Gilde die beim Questen hilft und Grümhäute platt machen will!!


----------



## pro Zocker (4. April 2008)

Danke an meine Gilde!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

"In diesem Ewigen Krieg gibt es keine Unbeteiligten, denn die Dunklen Götter und ihre Erwählten Diener werden niemals ruhen, bevor die ganze Welt wahrhaftig ein Reich des Chaos geworden ist."


----------



## Woe (8. April 2008)

Bitte belasst dieses Thema doch für die *Suchenden*...

.. ganz ohne Gildenwerbung.


MfG Woe


----------



## stalker123 (13. April 2008)

Name: Noch nicht sicher.
Wunsch-Fraktion: Ordnung
Wunsch-Klasse:imperium/hexenjäger
Hauptziele:pvp,pve


Hallo,
Ich bin zurzeit noch 15 Jahre alt,aber zu release werde ich 16 Jahre alt sein.suche eine freundliche gilde mit einer angenehmen atmosphäre.Ränge innerhalb der Gilde sollte es geben.Seit 7 monaten spiele ich Der Herr der Ringe Online.
Würde mich über antworten freuen 
Gruß Stalker123


----------



## Gorna (13. April 2008)

Name: noch net sicher
Wunsch-Fraktion:Ordung
Wunsch-Rasse:Hochelf wahrscheinlich
Wunsch-klasse:Schattenkrieger
ZielvP,RvR

bin zwar erst 13 (werde im september 14) habe aber Erfahrung spiele WoW (level 70iger krieger) und suche eine nette gilde


----------



## Barlyn (14. April 2008)

Name: steht noch nicht fest
Wunsch-Fraktion:Ordnung
Wunsch-Rasse:Zwerg/Imperium
Wunschklasse:Maschinist/Sigmarpriester
Ziel:Mächtige RvR-Schlachten

Suche zusammen mit einigen Kumpels (mindestens einem, Rest legt sich noch fest) eine nette Gilde, um gemeinsam den Orks die Schädel einzuschießen/-schlagen.


----------



## Tikume (15. April 2008)

Posts die sich mit Anwerbungen ausgehend von bestehenden Gilden beschäftigen habe ich entfernt. Bitte beachtet das Startpost von Zam.


----------



## Neolus (15. April 2008)

Hi

Erst einmal zu mir! Ich bin 23 Jahre alt und bin nicht neu in dem mmorpg genre. Habe mit Final Fantasy 11 angefangen da ich begeisterter Rpg Fan bin. Danach hat es mich zu wow gezogen wegen Freunden. Zwischendurch hab ich dann auch Lotro ausprobiert. Kurz reingeschaut habe ich auch bei Eve. 
Als ich das erste mal von WAR gehört hatte war ich gleich begeistert und habe seitdem jeden Tag die News verfolgt.
Da es ein mmo ist sollte man jedoch nicht allein in dieser gefährlichen Welt rumspazieren und deshalb such ich eine Gilde.
Diese sollte nicht aus 10 Leuten bestehen. Ich möchte da schon eine etwas größere Gemeinschaft um mich rum haben mit der ich Keeps einnehmen, BG Stammgruppen gewinnen und große Stadtbelagerungen für die Seite der Ordnung entscheiden kann. 
Die Member sollten sich zu benehmen wissen. Hilfsbereitschaft ist auch gern gesehen da man sowieso nur in der Gruppe stark ist. Da bringen Superduper Einzelkämpfer nüscht.
Ich investiere gerne viel Freizeit und möchte auch das die Member aktiv sind. Jedoch finde ich das man nicht pauschal voraussetzen sollte 5h täglich on zu sein. 
Es kann immer mal was im rl sein und rl sollte nun mal auch vorgehen.
Das heisst aber nicht das ich nicht zuverlässig bin, eher das Gegenteil. Wenn ich sag ich bin da dann bin ich auch da.
Also im allgemeinen will ich mehr mit der Gilde oder sogar der Allianz erreichen als ein Casual aber weniger als elite-spieler.

Name: ist noch geheim (Gibt genug Namensdiebe)
Fraktion: Ordnung
Rasse: Hochelf
Klasse:Schattenkrieger/Erzmagier
Ziele: Wie oben beschrieben pvp, rvr, funevents ..halt alles was war zu bieten hat. 

So falls ihr mehr wissen wollt dann fragt einfach!


----------



## jeNoova (24. April 2008)

Habe ich gar nicht gesehen.

Naja habe hier einen Thread aufgemacht, habe eh soviel geschrieben das es in einem Thread schöner ist ;D

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=39885

Rasse und Klasse weiss ich noch nicht genau.


----------



## Lurock (24. April 2008)

Dann werd ich mich auch mal anbieten...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Name: ---------
Wunsch-Fraktion: Ordnung
Wunsch-Rasse: Zwerg
Wunsch-Klasse: Maschinist/Hammerträger
Ziele: Gemeinsames Erreichen der Höchststufe und organisierte Raids, der Spielspaß sollte natürlich nicht zu kurz kommen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Etwas über mich: Ich heiße Lucas, geistiges Alter undefinierbar aufgrund kubikmeterweise Weisheit, und ich
bin derzeit als Schüler "tätig". Zeit hab ich zu genüge, hauptsächlich nachmittags/abends. Auch RP ist kein Problem für mich, ich würde mich schon daran anpassen. Das einzige Manko ist die TS-Scheuheit, ich bin kein Freund meiner Stimme. Falls ihr weitere Fragen haben solltet, zögert nicht sie mir per PM zukommen zu lassen!

Gruß 
Lurock

Edit: Ich bin selbstverständlich auch in der Open-Beta anzutreffen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gorna (26. April 2008)

Also...

Name:noch keine Ahnung
Wunschfraktion:Ordung
Wunschrasse: Hochelf 
Wunschklasse:Schattenkrieger
Ziel:gute RVR Schlachten führen und Spaß am Spiel

Über mich:Heiße Sebastian und bin erst 13 jahre alt (hoffe aber das ich das geistige alter habe ) für eine gute gilde


----------



## klossbruehe (28. April 2008)

Name:klossbruehe (sry, der name muss bei mir einfach sein^^)
Wunschfraktion:Ordung
Wunschrasse: Hochelf 
Wunschklasse:Schattenkrieger
ZielvP überhaupt, PvE ist nicht so wichtig, aber auch nicht schlecht

Ich werde meinen RL Namen hier nicht sagen, man weiß ja nicht wer das liest, bin 16 Jahre alt, habe langjährige Spielerfahrung (GW [recht erfolgreich] , Diablo 2,WoW, mal ganz kurz Anarchy Online]. Ich bin sehr 
Teamorientiert, helfe auch gerne mal und bin spätestens ab der Open Beta mit dabei=)
Auf eine Antwort freue ich mich jetzt schon, 

kloss


----------



## Sagazel (29. April 2008)

Name:???
Wunschfraktion:Zerstörung
Wunschrasse: Grünhäute
Wunschklasse:Schamane
ZielvP

Naja bin 17 Jahre alt und sonst kann ich auch noch nicht viel sagen.


----------



## Ronge (7. Mai 2008)

So dann stell ich mich auch mal vor:

Name: steht noch nicht ganz fest.
Fraktion: Ordnung
Rasse: Imperialer
Klasse. Ritter des Sonnenordens!
Ziele: Aufjedenfall werde ich im RvR mitmachen und mir angucken wie genau das mitm PvE in WAR läuft. Gegen ein bisschen RP hab ich auch nichts aber nicht zu krass.

Naja ma zu mir selbst, bin 18 Jahre alt und komme aus Nord-Deutschland. Da ich zZ. noch zur Schule gehe sind meine Online-Zeiten eher auf den Nachmittag und Abend begrenzt. Hab bisher innerhalb von ca.3 Jahren in WoW Erfahrung gesammelt und ich sag ma ich weiß wie man sich innerhalb einer Gilde verhalten sollte. Habe in WoW vor BC ziemlich viel PvE gemacht und danach eher PvP also habe in beiden Sachen Erfahrung.


----------



## Fantast (8. Mai 2008)

[edith: Habe die kurzvorstellung rausgenommen, da mich <Galladoria> als Trial aufgenommen hat]

Ich bedanke mich bei allen, die mir den Beitritt in ihre Gilde ermöglichen wollten und vor allem bei Galladoria bzw. Elandiar für die Aufnahme als Trial!

mfg,
Aurora


----------



## PARAS.ID (18. Mai 2008)

Name: tja..wer weiß
Wunschfraktion: Ordnung (weil Außenseiterrolln gegen imba bösä kiddiys kuhl iss ;D )
Wunschrasse: werd'ma sehn
Wunschklasse: das was gebraucht wird


Ich such nich irgendeine Gilde, ich such eine stark ambitionierte Gilde, mit klaren Strukturen und die schon eine gewisse Größe besitzt. 
Sie sollte willens sein, sich auf dem Server (pendant zu WoW PvP Servern) einen namen zu machn und vlt ganz oben mitzuspielen.


Falls es da eine gilde gibt, sagt bescheid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , hab entsprechende Ambitionierte Erfahrungen.


----------



## Veeresa II (19. Mai 2008)

Fraktion: Zerstörung
Rasse: Grünhäute
Klasse: Squigtreiba
Interessen: PvP, RvR

Gleich dazu ich bin 13 Jahre alt (wenn Warhammer releast bereits 14), was zwar nicht umbedingt heißt, dass ich zu den sogenannten "WoW-Kiddies" gehöre, aber ich kann gut verstehen ,dass sicherheitshalber eine  Altersbegrenzung festgelegt wird.

Ich habe schon einige MMOs gespielt, aber war nie wirklich zufrieden, da ich von Boss-Farmen nicht viel halte, sondern eher in Richtung PvP tendiere, wovon Warhammer ja so einiges verspricht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . 
Und ich spiele auf Grund der Tatsache das ich zur Schule gehe Nachmittags und nicht Nachts, was bei Programm was so aufkommen könnte z.B. Einnehmen von Festungen, seltene Instanzbesuche interresant sein könnte.
(Achso ich bin übrigens ein Junge, der name VeeresaII ist etwas unpassent gewählt, wer aber auf mein Profil geht wird schnell erkennen, das ich zu meiner WoW-Zeit zu buffed.de geführt wurde und mein Char hieß nun mal Veeresa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## norphi (23. Mai 2008)

Name: Wykliv / Karuk

Beim Rest habe ich mich noch nicht entschieden. Bin da auch sehr offen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bin 22 Jahre alt und suche eine Gilde, die nur Member ab 18 Jahren hat.


----------



## erbse75 (26. Mai 2008)

Char Name : Pilgrimm 
Fraktion      : Ordnug 
Rasse         : Zwerg
Klasse        : Maschinist

Bin 32 Jahre und suche eine Gilde ohne zwang und großen verpflichtungen .
Aber es sollte schon klare Strukturen geben . 
Habe erfahrungen in WoW und in HdRO gesammelt.


----------



## Vandergroth (31. Mai 2008)

WUNSCHSERVER: *RP*-RVR-Server

Name: noch unklar (_werd hier doch kein Pulver verschießen ^^_)
Wunsch-Fraktion: Zerstörung
Wunsch-Rasse: Dunkelelf (!!!)
Wunsch-klasse: Black Guard / Witch / Disciple
Ziel: Mitgliedschaft in einer großen RP-Warhammer:AoR-konformen Gilde, welche die Grundlagen der Spielhistorik als Anreiz für sowohl PvE als auch RvR in den Vordergrund stellt. (_Vor allem soll die Gilde ein Keep erobern, ausbauen und halten können._)

(_Klingt komisch? "Raff ich net!"?...ok! ^^_)

Erklärungsbeispiel: 

Der Hexerkönig entsendet das Haus Uthorin in das Gebiet der Hochelfen. Dementsprechend wäre eine sehr passende Gilde (_wenn vielleicht auch etwas einfallslos_) <Haus Uthorin>!
Das Haus hat mit Sicherheit seine NPCs und Questgeber überall in der Landschaft rumstehen, aber jeder Dunkelelf, der im Character-screen erschaffen wird, ist "eigentlich" ein Mitglied eben genau dieses Hauses. Genauso wird  es unterschiedliche Ränge innerhalb des Hauses geben, aber Khaine sei Dank, hat man an 10 individuelle Ränge innerhalb der Gilden gedacht.
Somit kann man dem "General" der "Streitmacht" einen klangvollen Titel verleihen, sich einen für die Offiziere ausdenken und die "Klassen-Chefs" festlegen, dazu kommen die 4 Characterklassen, die ja eigentlich "Einheiten" aus dem Tabletop sind. Bleiben 3 Ränge übrig. Einer für Grünlinge ("_Futter_") und einer für Chaos ("_Sklave_"), der letzte dann für "Neulinge", "Rekruten" oder "Twinks" (_insofern man die in der Gilde zuläßt_).
Die Ränge haben mehr etwas mit dem Konzept der Warhammer Welt zu tun, als vielleicht mit einer zwischenmenschlichen Beziehung zwischen dem Spieler eines Orks und seinem besten Freund dem Chaosbarbar. Es ist natürlich nicht ausgeschlossen, daß ein Chaosbarbar oder ein Squiqtreiba Offizier oder "Sprecher" seiner Klasse werden kann. Natürlich, aber das ist halt dann auch etwas besonderes und hat Verantwortung im Schlepptau. Ansonsten bleiben Black Guards halt Black Guards und Futter bleibt halt Futter ^^ Soll ja nur RP gerecht sein ^^


Wenn sich jemand auch solche Gedanken gemacht haben sollte oder die Idee "klasse" findet, dann laßt es mich bitte wissen. PMs z.B.! Stehe auch gerne für Fragen und Ähnlichem zur Verfügung, um eventuelle Mißverständnisse auszuräumen.

Ich habe recht viel Erfahrung mit MMORPGs, Raiden (_Tanken/Heilen/DD_), PvE, PvP und son Kram wie Gildenorganisation/Raidleitung etc.
(_An dieser Stelle aber auch direkt der Hinweis: Ich stehe gerne mit Rat und Tat zur Seite und bin zu (fast) jeder Schandtat bereit, aber irgendwelche "Verantwortungsbereiche" möchte ich mit WAR nicht mehr übernehmen. (Schnautze voll! ^^_)


----------



## MLK1006 (1. Juni 2008)

Hallo leute

Char Name : Pyroa
Fraktion : Ordnug
Karriere: Brightwizard oder Sigmapriester (was benögtigt wird)
Volk: Mensch

Bin Zuverlässig, Nett und Lobe mich gerne immer selber
Alter: 9tage bis 15*g*

Ich suche:

Eine Gilde die im Raid und RvR sehr weit oben steht 
d.h. ich suche eine Elite Gilde

Meine Online zeiten:
In der woche 3-8h pro tag

Für noch mehr infos bitte eine PM an mich oder direkt hier im Forum


----------



## apokalyptischer Reiter (4. Juni 2008)

vielen dank an meine gilde hat sich erledigt


----------



## Khorns Dude (7. Juni 2008)

Name: Giovan
Fraktion Zestörung
Rasse:Chaos
Klasse:Magus
Suche eine RvR Gilde
Gespielt habe ich Guild Wars, 4story, metin2 und eine reihe weiterer mmorpgs


----------



## Moagim (7. Juni 2008)

Khorns schrieb:


> Meine gilde sollte Pve basiert sein aber bei pvp RVR bin ich auch dabei



Nur so als Hinweis....auf den Satz solltest du näher eingehen
WAR ist kein PVE Spiel, man müsste schon wissen was du dir so vorstellst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PVE Raid Dungeons = nicht existent.
Für Gruppen (6 Spieler) gibt es schon PVE Dungeons.
Die meisten(die größten)PVE Sachen laufen durch Public Quests ab. (Die sind aber nicht rein PVE.....Gegner können dich dabei stören...also spielt der PvP hier auch rein)
Nagut die RvR Stadt Bosse in den Städten das sind sogesehen schon PVE Gegner....aber da kommt man selten hin und nur mit großem PvP/RvR Aufwand.


----------



## Khorns Dude (7. Juni 2008)

Danke für den Tipp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reliq (27. Juni 2008)

Name: Reliquiem
Wunsch-Fraktion: Ordnung
Wunsch-Rasse: Hochelf oder Mensch
Wunsch-Klasse: Schattenkrieger oder Feuerzauberer
Zur Rasse und Klasse: Das ist bislang nur eine vorabentscheidung von der ich noch abweichen könnte also auch deren Fraktionen die der Klassen nicht angehören bin ich eventuell gewillt zu spielen (Voraussetzung KEIN TANK)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ziele: Erstmal zu mir un meinen MMORPG Erfahrungen:
Ich bin 26 Jahre alt, komme aus dem Kölner Raum.
Mein erste mmorpg war Everquest2 das ich sehr lange zeit gespielt habe (leider gab es dort kein gutes PVP-System) dennoch war ich in einer sehr erfolgreichen Raid-Gilde, die es sich als Ziel gesetzt hatte alle Raid-Bosse möglichst zuerst zu legen und dies mit grossem erfolg (Gilde: Draconis Extinctor)
(Spielzeit ca 1,5 Jahre)

Als mir dann das PVP/RVR immer und immer mehr anfing zu fehlen bin ich zu DAOC über geschwenkt das ich mit sehr viel genuss Hauptsächlich im RVR betrieben habe. (Spielzeit ca 2 Jahre)

Danach hat mich ebenfalls WoW in seinen Bann gezogen was ich ebenfalls in einer sehr erfolgreichen Gilde (Raid und PVP Technisch) über 1 Jahr gespielt habe.
(Spielzeit etwas über 1 Jahr ca bis 6 Monate nach Burning Crusade)

Ok...was mich zu Warhammer bringt ist für von meiner seite eindeutig zu erklähren...
1. Ich möchte in erster Linie das RVR sehr intensiev ausleben und dort auch mit der GIlde Erfolg haben
2. Ebenfalls sollten PVE Raid instanzen und Gruppen Instanzen nicht benachteiligt werden (falls es dies denn gibt)
3. Der Spielspass soll natürlich erhalten bleiben und ist meiner meinnung nach das wichtigste um erfolg zu erzielen

Und zum Schluss noch eine kleine Bitte...

Ich bin nicht an Gilden Interessiert die es nur Halbherzig in Angriff nehmen etwas auf die Beine zu stellen...
denn ich möchte mit meiner Gilde Erfolg haben und ebenfalls SpielSpass erzielen.

Ich bin Interessiert an Gilden die sich gerne auch Raid/RVR-Gilde nennen und sehr gerne bereit mehrere Tage in der Woche zu Raiden bzw Aktiev RVR zu betreiben. Ebenfalls lege ich viel Wert dadrauf das im gewissen Rahmen gleichaltrige mitspieler in dieser Gilde spielen, so ab 18 aufwärts.
Denn mmorpg (in dem fall Warhammer) ist mein Hobby und ich habe keine lust meine wertvolle zeit zu investieren um nachher zu erkennen das die gilde sich urplötzlich auflösen wird.
(Ich hoffe die alten mmorpg Hasen verstehen mich und wissen warum meine Bedürfnisse dementsprechen formuliert sind)

Bis Dahin

Viel erfolg und Have Fun

P.S: Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der darf sie behalten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (27. Juni 2008)

Reliq schrieb:


> Name: Reliquiem
> Wunsch-Fraktion: unschlüssig
> Wunsch-Rasse: Hochelf oder Mensch
> Wunsch-Klasse: Schattenkrieger oder Feuerzauberer



Beides Ordnung, bei Rasse & Klasse. Also Wunsch Fraktion unklar? *wunder*


----------



## Moagim (27. Juni 2008)

Rayon schrieb:


> Beides Ordnung, bei Rasse & Klasse. Also Wunsch Fraktion unklar? *wunder*



Er hat sich über das Spiel noch kaum informiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da kommt sowas schon vor. 

@ Topic
Ordnungsanhänger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

2. Ebenfalls sollten PVE Raid instanzen und Gruppen Instanzen nicht benachteiligt werden (falls es dies denn gibt)
Gibt es definitiv nicht. (Daher komm ich auch darauf, das du noch nicht gerade tief in der Materie bist)
Die höchste Spielerzahl für PVE Dungeons beträgt 6 Spieler (eine normale Gruppe)
Dennoch wird es sogenannte RvR Dungeons geben die große Spielergruppen erfordern.
Allerdings laufen diese nicht als "klassischer" Raid ab (für die WoWler die das hier lesen) Kürzlich wurde das anhand der Stadbosse (die stärksten Gegner im Spiel, wenn man so will) erklärt.
Sie sind in PQs angelegt. Dazu findet du gute Erklärungen.


----------



## Kevvulk (27. Juni 2008)

Charname: Vulk oder Dragvin (je nachdem was frei sein wird)
Wunschfraktion: Ordnung
Wunsch Rasse: Imperium
Wunsch Klasse: Sigmarpriester

Meine Ziele sind Spass haben. Ob nun PvP oder PvE, ich bevorzuge beides und würde mich freuen eine Gilde zu finden in der beide Aspekte beachtet werden. Ich wünsche mir auch eine Gilde die mehr auf Klasse als auf Masse setzt, heisst also lieber mittelgross als eine reine Massengilde mit 100+members.

mfg


----------



## Urando (1. Juli 2008)

*Name: *Urando

*Wunsch-Fraktion:* Zerstörung

*Wunsch-Rasse:* Das Chaos

*Wunsch-Klasse:* Der Auserwählte

*ZIele:* Ich suche eine Gilde die schon Erfolg anstrebt (Ich war bis jetzt mehr ein PvP Junkie, will jedoch später auch viel PvE betreiben). Ich bin ein riesen fan von rollenspielen (5 jahre Lineage 2 (RP Server), 2 jahre WoW), und bin dazu doch schon ein kleiner "experte" in solchen beziehungen. klar, spaß muss neben Erfolg auch an 1. stelle stehen, denn dafür spielen wir ja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . ich zeige mich hilfsbereit in allen belangen, sei es auskünfte zu geben (falls ich mal erfahren bin / werde in diesem spiel) oder ähnliches. ich bin nebenbei noch ein "movie maker", quasi mache movies / filme die man in ziemilch jedem spiel findet, von spielern gemacht (par example wow pvp movie's). ich bin noch schüler und finde auch soweit so gut genug zeit um das spiel in maßen zu genießen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Falls noch irgendwelche fragen offen stehen, einfach mich per PN benachrichtigen, werde diese dann umgehend beantworten.

Danke fürs lesen

~Urando


----------



## ZuNaMaN (1. Juli 2008)

bitte löschen^^


----------



## Zanida (2. Juli 2008)

Name: noch nicht entschieden
Wunsch-Fraktion:Zerstörung
Wunsch-Rasse:Orcs o. Dunkelelf
Wunsch-klasse:Spalta o. schw. Gardist
ZielvP,RvR, PRG

Habe erfahrungen in WoW (PvE), Vanguard & HDRO gesammelt. Suche eine kleine gemütliche & freundliche Gilde in der kein "muss" Zwang herscht. Bin 29 Jahre alt und Berufstätig. Meine onlinezeit wird sich also auf Abends beschränken. Über eine Antwort würd ich mich sehr freuen.
Für Gork & Mork bzw. Im Name Kains! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gormanov (10. Juli 2008)

Name: Wird erst bei Charerstellung entschieden.
Fraktion: Ordnung
Rasse: Hochelfen
Klasse: Erzmagier

Bin 20 Jahre alt, Spiele bisher waren DAoC, Diablo II, HdRO und bis zum AddOn WoW wobei letzteres relativ intensiv (PVP Rank 14 Krieger im ALTEN System mit BG Stammgrp usw..)

Naja hatte dann die Schnauze Voll vom WoW und warte jetzt auf WAR. Würde gerne diesmal Heal/Support spielen soweit das in WAR halt möglich ist..

Online Zeiten: Zwischen 12-18h, je nach Wochentag, bis Mitternacht oder wenn was wichtiges läuft auch länger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PVP und PVE, je nachdem wo es Spass macht und Nützliches zu holen gibt, wobei PvP eher im Vordergrund. Spiele relativ Zielorientiert, kein RP.

167 I 21 C 00 Q 44   TS usw natürlich vorhanden...


----------



## The Adder (11. Juli 2008)

Edit: Hat sich erledigt. Habe eine Gilde gefunden, danke an da Jungz und alle, die mir (leider nicht erfolgreich) geschrieben haben. Ich lass den Post der Vollständigkeit halber aber stehen.

Name: noch nicht entschieden
Wunsch-Fraktion:Zerstörung
Wunsch-Rasse: Da Jungz (Grünhäute)
Wunsch-Klasse: Goblin-Schamane ("Main"), sicher ein oder zwei Twinks im Bereich Zerstörung

Ich bin 33 und was man so nett (oder auch nicht nett) "Gelegenheitsspieler" nennen könnte. Erfahrung konnte ich mehrere Jahre in DAoC (und weniger oft in LotRO und DDO) sammeln. Ich spiele auch gerne RP, aber auch zielorientiert (je nach Gegebenheiten). Aus beruflichen Gründen wechselnde Online-Zeiten (immer mal, häufig nur 2 oder 3 Stunden am Stück)...

Würde mich sehr über Angebote freuen.


----------



## Neveren (15. Juli 2008)

*Name: Neveren  
Wunsch-Fraktion : Ordnung
Wunsch-Rasse : Hochelfen
Wunsch-Klasse : Schattenkrieger/Erzmagier *

Zu mir ich bin 16 Jahre alt und spiele jetzt gerundete 4 Jahre MMORPGs.
Ich suche eine Gilde die um die 25-30 Member hat, und sich hauptsächlich mit PvP-RvR beschäftigen wird. Aber auch mal zusammen eine Instanz zu meistern muss drinn sein. Unter der Woche bin ich meist 2-5 Stunden Online, am Wochenende oft über 10 Stunden .
Die Gemeinschaft an sich sollte locker und entspannt sein, für gemütliche Abende vor dem Pc, Familienatmosphäre gerne gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  . Ich sehe Zocken als Hobby zum entspannen, und so sollten die Anforderungen an Online-Zeiten auch sein, kein zwanghaftes Online sein (ausser zu abgemachten Terminen). 
Ich erwarte aber auch eine gewisse Seriosität was Clan Management angeht. Ts und Homepage sollten vorhanden sein, wenn dies nicht selbstverständlich ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Lg Neveren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Bei näheren Fragen Pm me.


----------



## Camillo70 (16. Juli 2008)

Clan und instanzen das ist nicht WoW und CS sondern warhammer da gibts nicht stupiden instanzenrun da gehts um rvr


----------



## Caytrem (19. Juli 2008)

ich gefindet^^


----------



## Neveren (20. Juli 2008)

Hat sich erledigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Grüsse an meine neue Gilde.


----------



## Ineluki-OA (21. Juli 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen

Name: Steht noch nicht fest
Fraktion: Zerstörung
Rasse: Dunkelelf oder Chaos
Klasse: Schwanke noch zwischen Magus, Zauberin oder Jünger des Khains

Meine Ziele in War sind vor allem RvR aber ich finde auch gelegentliche PvE Instanzen interresesant. Ich suche eine Gilde, der gemeinsam Spaß haben wichtiger ist als schnelle Erfolge. Auch wenn ich bisher wenig Erfahrung in RP besitze hoffe ich das sich eine Gilde findet die bereit ist einem Einsteiger, der aber bereit ist zu lernen, Grundlagen beizubringen. (Falls gefordert kann ich auch noch eine "bessere" Bewerbung schreiben, aber da hier eine genaue Vorgabe bezg. der Form herrscht wollte ich keinen Roman schreiben)
Meine bisherigen MMORPG Erfahrungen beschränken sich auf WoW sowie einige Wochen HdRO. WoW wurde mir allerdings nach einiger Zeit langweilig und für HdRO reichte mein PC damals nicht aus um ruckelfrei bei schöner Grafik zu spielen.
Ich hoffe dass ich mit dieser kleinen Bewerbung vielleicht die ein oder andere Gilde zumindest einmal interresieren konnte. Falls ihr weitere Fragen habt einfach PM an mich.
Gruß
Hat sich erledigt. Vielen Dank an meine neue Gilde.


----------



## Davincico (27. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

Name: Atonka
Fraktion: Zerstörung
Rasse: Chaos
Klasse: Chaosbarbar

Suche eine nette PvP RvR Gilde =)

Bitte per PM


----------



## Marleyn (31. Juli 2008)

Moinsen Leute

Ich und mein Bruder suchen eine Gilde um in Warhammer online den Pilzviecher mal richtig die Rübe zu polieren.
Unser Ziel ist es oben mitzumischen und auch etwas zu erreichen.

Wir haben Erfahrung was Mmo's angeht, wir haben als erstes Guild Wars gespielt und da hat uns vor allem das Bk sehr gut gefallen aber nach einer Zeit wurde uns das auch zu langweilig und so haben wir uns das Game das mit dem Buchstabe W... beginnt geholt. Nach langem leveln wurden wir dann 70 und waren auch im raid Geschäft tätig (hängen irgendwo in der mitte von BT rum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Wir beide sind auch unter der Woche regelmässig online, heisst, wir spielen unter der Woche sicher min. 2h pro Tag und am Wochenende gehts richtig zur Sache.

So jetzt was zu mir. Meine Hobbys sind zum ersten Sport, das heisst 2x in der Woche ins Fitness Center und Basketball spielen, dann bemale ich fleissig meine Warhammer 40k Miniaturen, ich besitze eine noch etwas kleine Tau Armee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Ich bin...ja erst 16 (mein Bruder ist 17) und werde nach den Sommerferien in die 10 Klasse gehen. 

Name: Meint ihr den schreibe ich rein, nein nein ohne mich sonst wir der noch geklaut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Fraktion: Ordnung was sonst.
Rasse: Hochelf oder Zwerg
Klasse: Schattenkrieger, Runenpriester oder Erzmagier

Mein Bruder wir folgendes spielen.
Name: ...
Fraktion: Ordnung
Rasse: Hochelf
Klasse: Erzmagier oder Schwertmeister

Was es für eine Gilde sein sollte:
Wir suchen eine Gilde die versucht im RvR Bereich ordentlich mitzumischen und auch RvR Abende veranstaltet. Wenn möglich auf einem RP/RvR Server zu finden ist und etwa um die 25 und mehr Leute gross ist.
Das wichtigste vorerst ist aber eine nette Gesellschaft und freundliche Leute. Die Gilde sollte eine Hp besitzen und einen Ts Server. Wir besitzen beide ein funktionierendes Headset. Würden uns vorher über ein Ts-Gespräch freuen um uns einbisschen kennen zu lernen.

mfg Marleyn

Ps: meldet euch doch per Pm, uns gibts im Doppelpack.


----------



## sanschi (5. August 2008)

Hallo.... ich suche iene gilde...werde warhammer sehr aktiv spielen und ahbe auch schon erfahrung in vielen MMORPG's
wäre schön wenn sich eine gilde finden würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hier meine daten....

Name: steht in meiner Signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wunsch-Fraktion:Zerstörung
Wunsch-Rasse:Ork
Wunsch-Klasse:Schwarzork
ZIele:Ich suche eine Gilde die aktiv ist aber nicht hardcore gaming ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sie sollte in bischen größer werden mit der zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

....... Vllt ein paar Gilden Events machen...sowas wie organisierte treffen mit der ganzen gilde und so weiter.... Organisierte RvR kämpfe beinhalten aber auch ein bischen PvE wäre schön aber kein muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bitte per PM

Waaagh!

Gruß Grom'lock


----------



## sanschi (5. August 2008)

Ich suche übrigens immer noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sry für dopperl post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myrica (9. August 2008)

Name: *Toramino*

Wunsch-Fraktion: *Zerstörung*

Wunsch-Rasse: *Das Chaos*

Wunsch-Klasse: *Der Auserwählte*

Ziele: Huhu, erstmal ein paar Dinge über mich, ich bin *23* und habe bisher in *WoW*, *HdRO* Erfahrungen gesammelt. Ich bin ein netter lustiger Typ und suche eine Gilde, die mir auch eine nette, *freundschaftliche* Atmosphäre bieten kann. Über die Größe hab ich mir so noch keine Gedanken gemacht und ich denke auch das, dass bis zum Spielstart keine so große Rolle spielt. Der *Erfolg* ist für mich erstmal *zweitrangig*, dürfte sich aber dann doch nach ner gewissen Zeit einstellen.

Zu erreichen bin ich im ICQ ( *164445219* ) oder per Mail mail-aragon@web.de.

MfG *Aragon*/Myrica  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord of Madness (14. August 2008)

Name: Elandir

Fraktion: Ordnung

Rasse: Hochelf

Klasse: Weisser Löwe

Erfahrungen: WOW, Everquest 2, AoC, Vanguard

PVP/Raid Erfahrung massig vorhanden

Durch meinen Beruf bedingt, werde ich hauptsächlich an WE's und in der Woche abends Zeit haben. Habe aber in der Release-Woche Urlaub und werde recht schnell hochleveln können :-)

Bitte schickt mir eine PM, falls ihr interessiert seid.


----------



## Asmara (15. August 2008)

Hat sich erledigt :-D


----------



## ManicK (17. August 2008)

Hat sich erledigt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hammerschild (17. August 2008)

> Und noch etwas ich suche möglichst eine Gilde die keine Gebühren verlangt, da ich momentan Azubi bin und mir die 13€ sehr auf den Geldbeutel drücken (werden).



Wie bitte ? Es gibt Gilden die Kohle verlangen damit man bei ihnen Mitglied wird ?

Naja ... vielleicht sollten wir das auch einführen. Die Chefetage würde sich bestimmt über ein paar Euros extra freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (17. August 2008)

Höre ich nun auch zum ersten mal....

Evtl. hat er sich ja vertan, denn eine Ingame Gildensteuer ist heute ja fast standard. Aber Gilden die echtes Geld verlangen ??? Was bitte können die mir bieten, dass ich Geld dafür bezahle ? Zudem wiederspricht das dem Gedanken einer Gilde....

Ausserdem was mir hier auffällt :

Viele stellen ihren WoW PvP Rang als etwas besonderes hin und sagen sie waren Rang 14 etc.
Also bei uns in der Gilde wird sowas immer nur belächelt, denn 1. Ist das nicht nachweisbar, 2. Sagt ein PvP Rang in WoW nix über die RvR Fähigkeiten aus und 3. scheint dieser Rang total wertlos, denn anscheinend war ja echt jeder Rang 14... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nu so als Tip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## raccoonx90 (17. August 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Viele stellen ihren WoW PvP Rang als etwas besonderes hin und sagen sie waren Rang 14 etc.
> Also bei uns in der Gilde wird sowas immer nur belächelt, denn 1. Ist das nicht nachweisbar, 2. Sagt ein PvP Rang in WoW nix über die RvR Fähigkeiten aus und 3. scheint dieser Rang total wertlos, denn anscheinend war ja echt jeder Rang 14...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



1. Ist es nachweisbar, 2. Sagt ein PVP Rang in WoW grundlegendes über die MMO-Gesinnung eines Spielers aus ( pvp / pve ) und 3. ist ja wohl der größte quark.

sry, aber so deutlich muss mans sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Hammerschild (17. August 2008)

Hmm ... wäre vielleicht nachweisbar wenn der Char noch existiert und man ingame nachfragt ob der Bewerber für die Gilde auch der Oberste Kriegsfürst ist für den er sich ausgegeben hat. Wenn man allerdings nicht mehr WOW spielt wird es schon etwas schwieriger.


Was macht man wenn der Spieler erst mit WOW angefangen hat nachdem die Ränge abgeschafft wurden ? 


Arenaitems überprüfen ? Tja ... da kenne ich welche mit kompletten S1 / S2 Sets die rein gar nichts dafür getan haben außer ihren Rechner Tag und Nacht laufen zu lassen. Warum selbst PvP machen wenn der Bot genauso viel Ehre farmt.


Naja ... was soll´s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jeder sucht seine Gildenmitglieder halt nach anderen Kriterien aus. Das Leben ist halt bunt und Vielfältig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ManicK (17. August 2008)

Hammerschild schrieb:


> Wie bitte ? Es gibt Gilden die Kohle verlangen damit man bei ihnen Mitglied wird ?
> 
> Naja ... vielleicht sollten wir das auch einführen. Die Chefetage würde sich bestimmt über ein paar Euros extra freuen
> 
> ...



Ja, hab schon welche gesehen.. sie wollen damit den Erhalt der Seite sichern.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (18. August 2008)

raccoonx90 schrieb:


> 1. Ist es nachweisbar, 2. Sagt ein PVP Rang in WoW grundlegendes über die MMO-Gesinnung eines Spielers aus ( pvp / pve ) und 3. ist ja wohl der größte quark.
> 
> sry, aber so deutlich muss mans sagen
> 
> ...




Naja ich will damit sagen, dass die Fähigkeiten des WoW Pvp nix darüber sagen wie gut man in einem RvR Spiel wie WAR ist. WoW ist doch recht Solo-Bezogen, was das PvP betrifft. WAR ist Gruppenbezogen.  Ich selbst kam z.b. in Daoc im RvR super toll klar, im WoW PvP kam ich aber auf keinen grünen Zweig, es lag mir nicht.
Man kann nicht von den Fähigkeiten in einem Spiel auf die Fähigkeiten in einem anderen Spiel schließen und dass jemand PvP Orientiert ist, wenn er sich für WAR interessiert sollte wohl klar sein.

Und ich könnte dir gerne unser Bewerberforum zeigen. Jeder 2. gab dort an Rang 14 in WoW gewesen zu sein und betonte dies derart, als wenn es etwas besonderes sei. Bei solch einer Masse an Rang 14ern kann es sowas besonderes doch gar nicht sein !!!

Zudem zeigten sich doch deutliche Unterschiede was die Form der Bewerbung betraf, wenn der Spieler aus Daoc oder WoW kam. Die WoW Spieler betonten stets ihren PvP Rang und beschrieben sich als sehr Erfahrene PvP Spieler. Die ganze Bewerbung spielte sich quasi um ihren WoW Rang.
Bei den Daoc Spielern wurde selten geschrieben, welchen Rang diese erreicht hatten, da schrieben die Spieler mehr über die eigentlichen Eigenschaften.

Das soll nichts negatives sein, sondern ein Tip. Es kommt halt nicht gut in einer Bewerbung herumzuprahlen, vor allem mit PvP Kenntnissen aus einem Spiel dessen PvP nicht als das beste angesehen wird. Schreibt besser mehr zu eurer Spielweise und Charakter. Rang 14 kann ich in WoW ja weiss Gott wie erreicht haben....

So als Tip halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .....vielleicht kann es der ein oder andere in den nächsten Tagen brauchen !!!


----------



## Nebelvater (19. August 2008)

Hallo! Da mich Warhammer sehr begeistert (hab WoW 3 Jahre lang nur wegen dem PvP gespielt) würde ich gerne gleich seit Release in einer Gilde Mitglied sein, um im Teamplay etc. besser und lustiger Warhammer zu genießen! 

Name: Grazgool
Wunsch-Fraktion: Zerstörung
Wunsch-Rasse: Grünhäute
Wunsch-Klasse: Schwarzork
Ziele: Wie schon gesagt, will ich durch die Gilde festen Halt in Warhammer, sie muss nicht sehr groß sein, ich hoffe nur auf eine spaßige (RP kann auch nicht schaden) Community und viel Teamplay

Icq: 359789702


----------



## Lagore (19. August 2008)

moin 

ich suche auch schonmal im vorraus eine PvP/RvR Gilde für WAR.


Name: Lagore
Fraktion: auf jeden Fall Chaos ( die guten nuckeln irgendwie )
Rasse: Chaos oder Dunkelelfen
Klasse: ich tendiere zum Magus

Ziele: Spass am Spiel, aber habe auch eunen gewissen Ehrgeiz etwas zu erreichen. Ich möchte in einer Gilde spielen die man kennt und die versucht Festungen zu halten. Ich bringe eine gewisse Erfahrung mit und würde mich freuen wenn ich eine Gilde finden würde in der die Member auch eine Erfahrung im kompetitiven Spiel mitbringen.



Erfahrung: 1 Jahr WoW (Lordaeron)
und seit beta guild wars
und halt diverse kostenlosen mmorpgs


würde mich sehr über antworten freuen.

mfg Lagore


----------



## Andus` (19. August 2008)

Hallo... Gilden der Ordnung!

Bald ist es soweit, ... und so suche ich noch eine Gilde auf der *-Seite der Ordnung-*.

Name: Andus

Alter: 26

Wohnort: Zürich (Schweiz) , deutsche Herkunft

Character: Maschinist, Feuerzauberer, ... ( ich kanns echt noch nich sagen) 


MMO Erfahrung: 1 Jahr DAOC, 2 Jahre City of Villains, 1 jahr WoW... bis jetzt
...und so einige andere mal angetestet.

Was ich suche:
Ich zocke..weil ichs einfach Leidenschaftlich gerne tue, Ich habe Freude am Spiel und an jedem Mitspieler der das genauso sieht! Ich bin ein absoluter Teamplayer mit dem Ziel das beste für Team und Gilde rauszuholen. Bin PvP orientiert, allerdingst sollte gediegenes PvE nicht fehlen!

Da ich nich jeden Tag hardcore am zocken sein kann, suche ich eine Gilde die diesbezüglich locker umgeht, und nich alles allzu verbissen sieht, werde aber sicherlich 3,4 mal die woche online sein. Ich bin easy drauf, loyal und jederzeit für jeden mist zu begeistern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also wenn Ihr eine Tatkräftige Versärkung eurer Gilde sucht seid ihr bei mir Goldrichtig! Ich habe eine CE mit PO also bin i wohl ab 07.09(???) voll dabei... besitze TS, Headset, nen geilen compi...und was man sonst zum toll teamen brauch...

Freu mich über jede mail! ...dann kanns ja bald losgehn... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Haut rein!

Andus 

__________________


----------



## Bansai2006 (20. August 2008)

Aktuell suche ich eine  Causal Spieler Gilde  (  20 + )

Da es in meinem Beruf durch aus passieren kann  das ich zwischen 7- 14 Tagen  unterwegs bin  ( Reiseunternehmen)

Versuch ich es mal über dieses forum.

 Name :  --- ? ----

 Wunsch Fraktion : Zerstörung

 Wunsch Rasse    :  Grenn Skin oder Dunkelelfen

  Wunsch Klasse  :   Heiler


  Erfahrungen : DAoC - EQ 1 - Arch Lord -  9 Dragons - World of Warcraft - Age of Conan



  Nachrichten wenn möglich über PM


----------



## White Wolfe (23. August 2008)

Name: Martin/Martinus
Wunsch-Fraktion:Ordnung
Wunsch-Rasse:Hochelfen
Wunsch-Klasse:Schttenkrieger
ZIele: Der kampf gegen die Zerstörung, bis zu meinen Tot oder unserem sieg.


----------



## White Wolfe (23. August 2008)

Ach ja pm me bei interesse.

Erfarung nun ja ähm... beta tester ich hoffe das reicht mal....


----------



## helsing1985 (23. August 2008)

Hallo, ich habe  mir vor die ce von warhammer vorbestellt und  da ja warhammer bald rauskommt möchte ich mich nach der suche  nach einer netten Gilde machen und mit ihr die grosse und schöne Welt von Warhammer zu erkunden. 
Ich habe  mich natärlich vorab schon zu dem Spiel informiert werde auf jeden Fall Zerstörung spielen und  so wie es aussieht mir einen Zelot viel. auch einen Schamanen (Auf jeden Fall einen Heiler) erstellen.
Wenn jemand einen Platz für einen Heiler aus leidenschaft habt meldet euch doch einfach mal bei mir. 
So noch war zur meiner Person heisse Pascal bin 22 Jahre alt und komme aus NRW (Nottuln). ich habe schon viel erfahrung mit mmorpgs (WoW, hdr usw). 


Meine  Ziele sind klar,  Spass am Spiel und ein gutes Miteinnander in der Gilde den eine nette Gilde wo es unterander Stimmt ist viel Wichtiger als eine Gilde wo keiner  keinen richitg kennt. 

MFG
helsing

icq: 319728664


----------



## Dashy (25. August 2008)

Name: Corpses
Wunsch-Fraktion: Chaos
Wunsch-Rasse: Greenskins
Wunsch-Klasse: Black Ork
Server: Gerne RP wegen dem Klima
Ziele: Vernichtung den Zwerge ;D. Ich suche eine Gilde wo das Gleichgewicht stimmt und die sehr aktiv ist

ICQ: 287584673


----------



## Dilan (25. August 2008)

Hallo, auch hier Kurz und schmerzlos.

Name: Noch nicht sicher
Fraktion: Order
Rasse: Zwerg
Karriere: Runi oder Maschienist ( wird sich in den ersten Release Tagen entschieden)
Gilden must have: TS und Foren vorhanden und Aktiv genutzt, Absolutes mindest Alter der Member 18+

MMO erfahrungen beginnen bei mir schon früh. Daoc, AO, L2 Eq um nur einige zu nennen.

Ich selbst bin 26 und beginne 1 Woche vor Release mein Studium. Zeit ist also vorhanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drakenx (25. August 2008)

Wir sind ein Grüppchen von ca. 5-10 Leuten die erfolgreich bereits in WOW unterwegs waren.

Unser Alter reicht von 16-32 Jahren - alles erfahrene MMO'ler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir wollen Zerstörung spielen.

RP-PVE - Server wäre uns wichtig (wobei hier natürlich RVR im Fordergrund steht)


----------



## Renegade123 (25. August 2008)

Hallo,
mein Name ist René, ich komme aus Leipzig, bin 18 Jahre jung, gehe auf ein BerufsGym und lerne dort Kommunikationstechnick.
Mein größtes Hobby, wie viele andere hier, ist der PC und ich sitze fast meine ganze Freizeit davor. Ich suche eine engagierte Gilde mit viel Feedback (TS,Website/Forum, Rollenspielerveteranen). Selbst habe ich schon MMORPGS von Asherons Call 2, Dark Age of Camelot(!) bis WoW gespielt.
Meine Wunschfraktion wäre die Zerstörung mit einem Gobo Schami. Ich bin ein geborener Supporter/Healer und spiele solche Klassen in jedem MMORPG.
Zum Schluss muss ich sagen, ich mag kein PvE. Ich spiele am liebsten ausschließlich PvP und ohne TS geht bei mir gar nichts(Wenn der PC an ist bin ich im TS anzutreffen). Aber wenn es sein muss und es dem PvP dienlich ist grinde ich auch. Soweit zu mir, ich würde mich über jede PM freuen!

MfG René

PS: Ich bin natürlich auch über ICQ erreichbar: 154-005-926


----------



## kcirta (25. August 2008)

der start von war rückt näher und ich hab mich dazu entschlossen damit anzufangen. glaube einfach nicht das wotlk das wow  zurück geben wird was es einmal war und daher hörte sich war nach einer guten alternative an. mein name ist patrick, komme aus BW, bin 18 jahre alt und mache  eine ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker im bereich Anwendungsentwicklung. würde wohl entweder nen hexenjäger oder einen schattenkrieger anfangen wobei sich sowas natürlich erst sichersagen lest wenn man beide klassen einmal angespielt hat. gerne darf in der gilde auch rp betrieben werden, jedoch bin ich jemand der sowas eher im gilden chat betreibt als mitten werend der schalcht. ob multi mmo gilde oder nicht ist mir relativ egal. 

ich hoffe hier findet sich die passende gilde.

gruß
kcirta


----------



## wackalion (27. August 2008)

Hallo,

Name: Shayn
Wunsch-Fraktion:Zerstörung
Wunsch-Rasseunkelelf
Wunsch-klasse:Jünger des Khain
Ziel:RvR

MMORPG Erfahrung: Seit Release DAOC auf Seite Albion, auf dem Server Avalon. Gespielte Klasse Theurg.

WOW: Bis BC Release-Jäger. Danach Schamane auf dem Server Proudmoore/Ally



lg Cyn


----------



## Twez (27. August 2008)

Hi Suche zum Start von War noch ne GIlde die Hauptsächlich RvR betreibt(also RvR server) ZERSTÖRUNG
Mein Char wäre ein Chaosbabar, wegen dem Namen hab ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht.
Wenn ihr noch Member für eure Gilde sucht und noch nen Platz freihabt schreibt es bitte in die Kommentare. Würde mich freuen einer Gilde mit netten Leuten beizutren.Bin 16

Paul
Msn Paul289@hotmail.de


----------



## ExodiusHC (27. August 2008)

Name: Noch nicht bekannt wird aber ein richtiger name und kein Darkkilla usw.
Fraktion: Stolzer Hordler und deswegen Zerstörung (Für mich ähneln sich die zwei ^^)
Rasse: Chaos
Klasse: Chaosbarbar

Bemerkung: Also bin auch einer der jüngeren Spieler (15 bald 16). Habe schon Erfahrung von WoW, sodass ich mich nicht erst noch einspielen muss *g*
Mich reizt an WAR das Gruppenspiel und das wirklich "geile" RvR system. Deswegen suche ich eine Gilde mit der man wirklich Spaß hatt und auch WAR so genießen kann. 
Mir wäre auch an der Gilde wichtig, das man wirklich viel unternimmt, denn das finde ich das Besondere an WAR. 

mfg Exo

edit://: Für mich kommt nur ein RvR server in frage. Rp wäre auch ganz nett, aber kein muss ^^


----------



## Reliq (28. August 2008)

Name: (noch unsicher) hab da einige, die möchte ich aber noch nicht nennen, da sonst wieder jemand Kluger meint den Namen von mir zu benutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wunsch-Fraktion: Ordnung
Wunsch-Rasse: Hochelf oder Imperium
Wunsch-Klasse: Schattenkrieger oder Feuerzauberer
(Aber Hexenjäger würde mir bestimmt auch noch gefallen...mal schaun)

Ziele: 
Ich bin 27 und suche einer sehr Aktieve Gilde mit Hauptaugenmerk auf RVR, dennoch sollte PVE nicht links liegen gelassen werden.
Meine Online-Zeiten sind im moment enorm hoch, da ich leider auf Jobsuche bin.

Ich komme Ursprünglich aus DAOC (Ava/Hib).
Mein Mainchar war dort ein Waldläufer, aber auch der Eld hat mich sehr begeistert.

Ebenfalls habe ich knappe 2 Jahre WoW gespielt auf Realm: Madmortem/Allianz

So, wenn ich bei einem der Gilden-Leader Interesse geweckt haben sollte und noch Fragen offen sein sollten, dann schreibt mir einfach eine PM

Gruss Reliq


----------



## Akurat (28. August 2008)

Tach auch, ich bin der Aku und schwer in Ordnung!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*InGame Name:* Akurat (wenn mir niemand diesen Namen klaut)
*Fraktion:* Zerstörung
*Rasse:* Chaos
*Klasse:* Zelot (Pfad der Alchemie - Heiler)


*Ziele/Allgemeines:*

Ich suche eine Gilde die es schaffen kann und will unter die Top 5-Gilden auf dem Server zukommen.
Der Endcontent sollte angestrebt und erreicht werden! Die Mitgliederzahl sollte nicht zu hoch sein.
Da ich sehr ehrgeizig bin reiße ich mir auch gerne mal den Arsch auf für ein bestimmtes Ziel.
Bei meiner Onlinezeit pro Tag kann ich mich nur auf meine ***-Zeit berufen, da war es wochentags ca. 5 Stunden und am We 15-20 Stunden.
Was ich persönlich am häufigsten spielen werde (PvE, RvR oder PvP) kann ich noch nicht sagen. Ich werde versuchen das Gleichgewicht zu halten.
In *** (ich habe vor ca. einem Jahr damit aufgehört) war ich einer der MTs in der besten Horde-Gilde auf dem Server Gilneas.
Davor war ich Leiter eines Raids, der dann aber zerbrach da zuviele Mitstreiter aufgehört haben.
LotRO habe ich auch ein knappes Jahr gezokkt, aber da war mir die Spielmechanik einfach zu konfus.
Damit will ich sagen, das ich genau einschätzen kann was für Pflichten auf mich zukommen - und ich werde sie erfüllen!
Eine HP und TS oder VT sollte meine zukünftige Gilde haben. Das Durchschnittsalter sollte um die 25 liegen da ich selber 28 bin.
Lootgeilheit und solche Kinderkrankheiten sind auch nicht so der Brüller.
Zusammen Raiden, Questen, Farmen oder sonstiges ist schon eher mein Fall!

Wer noch Fragen an mich hat kann sich bei mir per PN oder ICQ (413434851) melden.

MfG dor Aku


----------



## UrSarn (30. August 2008)

Die Gilde Nordstern sucht noch frisches Blut, bei interesse schaut euch einfach unser Forum an, dort findet ihr alle weiteren Infos.

Wir spielen auf der Seite der Zerstörung auf einem Core-RvR-Server.


Ehre und Stärke


----------



## fasseo (31. August 2008)

Suche keine gilde mehr!!


----------



## Thug (31. August 2008)

*Come Get Some!

www.comegetsome.de

Destruction

[No Casuals, RvR]*


----------



## raccoonx90 (31. August 2008)

Der Sinn dieses Threads haben wohl immer mehr  "Gilden"  nicht wirklich verstanden.

Vielleicht kann ja ein Admin mal nen Machtwort sprechen -.-

gruß


----------



## Feroni (31. August 2008)

Tach auch,

Fraktion: Ordnung

Rasse: Zwerg

Klasse: Runenpriester (Heiler)

Ich heiße Philip und bin 19 Jahre alt.

Bin unter der Woche ab 19/20 Uhr online bis in die Nacht 3/4 Uhr. 
Am Wochenende fast den ganzen Tag ( muss ja auch was essen und auf Klo).

Ich suche eine Gilde die gerne große Erfolge in allen Bereichen erreichen möchte RvR, Raids etc.

Spiele seit ca 7. Jahren mmos, Runecsape 3 Monate, Ragnarok Online 3 Jahre, WoW 3 Jahre.


----------



## pgnonick (2. September 2008)

*Name:*
noch nicht entschieden

*Wunsch-Fraktion:*
Ordnung

*Wunsch-Rasse:*
Elfen/Zwerge

*Wunsch-Klasse:*
Schwertmeister/Schattenkrieger/Maschinist

*Ziele:*
RvR/PVP/PVE, bin für Alles da! Ich möchte aber gerne neue Leute kennenlernen und mit meinen Gildenfreunden in Gruppen die Warhammer Welt erkunden!

*Über mich:*
Hallo, ich heiße Rene und bin 21 Jahre alt. Derzeit studiere ich Maschinenbau, betätige mich sportlich in einem Basketball Verein und spiele sonst in meiner Freizeit online. Meine ersten allgemeinen Online Erfahrungen habe ich mit Counterstrike und Diablo 2 gemacht. Erst mit der Closed Beta von WoW machte ich Erfahrungen im Bereich der MMORPG's. Seitdem spiele ich auch WoW in einer netten Gilde und werde dies auch noch hin und wieder tuen, trotzdem brauche ich was neues, zwischendurch spielte ich auch mal Herr der Ringe Online um ein wenig Abwechslung zu haben. Das Warhammer Universum war immer bekannt für mich, aber ich habe mich nie tief damit beschäftigt. Ich kenne das Brettspiel und einige PC Spiele zu diesem Universum.
Aber als letztlich die NDA gefallen ist und die Videos im Netz über Warhammer Online erschienen, war ich schnell überzeugt und habe meine Headstart Version vorbestellt. Besonders die Belagerungen und Public Quests haben mich überzeugt! Aber auch das System, was fürs Reich zu machen und für seine Gilde, also nicht mehr so auf seinen eigenen Charakter fixiert zu sein, finde ich genial.
Nun suche ich eine nette Gilde mit der ich das Reichsverhältnis zu unseren Gunsten zu wenden. Der Ordnung!
Ich würde mich selber als Gelegenheitsspieler betrachten, aber 2-3 Stunden werden es schon am Tag. Um mein Studium zu finanzieren, muss ich nunmal auch arbeiten, daraus folgt, dass ich nur Abends ab 19/20 Uhr kann.

Freue mich schon auf Rückmeldungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
*Ich habe vorerst Warhammer Online abbestellt um zu schauen, wie sich das Spiel entwickelt. Wenn ich wieder offen bin für das Spiel, melde ich mich hier* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkRyuZ7 (3. September 2008)

Name:
Téladárà

Wunsch-Fraktion:
Zerstörung

Wunsch-Rasse:
Dunkelelfe

Wunsch-Klasse:
Zauberin

Was suche ich ?

Eine Gilde auf Zerstörungs-Seite
Mitglieder sollten bitte alle 18+ sein, aber das "Kind" in sich trotzdem nicht verloren haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meine Ziele sind erstmal Die Welt zu erkunden, zusammen zu Questen und schon in den T1 Gebieten ins RvR zu schnuppern.
Danach würde ich auch gern an Grossen Schlachten teilnehmen und Das Endgame richtig kennenlernen.
Hilfsbereitschaft darf kein Fremdwort sein
Alles in allem will ich eine "Erfolgsorientierte" Gilde, aus verständnissvollen Mitgliedern, die aber auch nicht ZU ehrgeizig sind.


Über mich:
Mein Name tut erstmalig nichts zur Sache, dies klärt sich bei einer Vorstellung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin 23 Jahre alt (Oder noch "Jung") bin Vater einer Kleinen Tochter und beruflich Selbstständig was mir einen etwas "angenehmeren" Zeitrahmen verschafft.
Ich bin Hilfsbereit, kommunikativ (Auch wenn dies Eher für Chats gilt, in TS brauch ich meist erst Anlaufzeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
und für Jeden "Mist" zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab gern Spass und spiele viel und Gern.
MMORPG Erfahrungen habe ich mit:

Meridian 59
Ultima Online
World of Warcraft
Herr der Ringe Online
Archlord

Ich hoffe ich war Ausführlich Genug und finde hierdurch eine Gilde die meiner Kleinen "Elfe" Unterschlupf gewährt... Wenn nicht, hagelt es Schwaden von Dunkelheit und Tod 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: 
Was ich bitte NICHT Möchte ist eine Gilde mit Namen wie "Roxxorz" "WeKillYou" "1,2,3 Orcgebeil" oder sonstigen Abstrusen Blödsinn...
Der Name sollte schon Kreativität ausstrahlen, aber auch Zeigen das die Gilde aus "vernünftigen" Leuten  besteht ^^

Kontakt per PN
Oder per Email


----------



## Emokeksii (3. September 2008)

Name: Hab ich werd ich aber noch nicht sagen da ich erst 1 tag nach der CE headupstart starten kann
Wunsch-Fraktion:Ordnung
Wunsch-Rasse:Imperium
Wunsch-Klasse:Hexenjäger
ZIele:Ich suche eine Fun gilde die einfach nur spaß haben will nicht mehr und nicht weniger ich möchte keine gilde die sich aufführt wie wenn wir beim millitär wären oder so zeug und irgendwelche pflichte wie bestimmte login zeiten usw hat. 

Was ich bieten kann ich bin aktiv und lustig ^.^  Man sollte sich villeicht noch mein profil durch lesen was sachen wie teamspeak usw betrifft aber im notfall einfach fragen dann kann man alles weitere auch klären.

Also ich suche spaß mit vielen netten leuten die das selbe suchen und freu mich über antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja wichtig ist core pvp server


----------



## fetza^ (3. September 2008)

Name: Voracious
Wunsch-Fraktion:Ordung
Wunsch-Rasse:Hochelf
Wunsch-klasse:Schattenkrieger, Schwertmeister
Ziel: pvp, rvr

bin erfahrener online-gamer habe 1 12 jahre wow gespielt, gw gezockt und lotro ist mir natürlich auch nicht entgangen und brenne auf war und würder freuen einer schicken gilde beizutreten die was drauf hat und einen willen hat

lg Voracious


----------



## Nôdin (4. September 2008)

Name= noch nicht sicher
Wunschfraktion=Zerstörung ( für Ordnung wäre ich auf offen so ist das nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Wunschrasse= Chaos
Wunschklasse= Chaos Barbar

Hi! 
Ich heiße Marcel bin 23 Jahre alt und spiele schon seit kleinauf Rollenspiele und Hackn slay. Angefangen hat alles mit Diablo. Seit release von Wow bin ich dort aktiv am spielen und konnte mit der Horde erfolge sammeln(sowohl pve als auch pvp).
Da WoW meiner ansicht nach im pvp zuwenig bietet verfolge ich seit ich das erste mal von War gehört habt alles was mit diesem spiel zusammenhängt. Ich interressiere mich hauptsächlich für den RvR teil aber bin auch für ein bisl PVE offen.

Der spaß am spiel steht bei mir im vordergrund, jedoch sollte die Gilde auch die nötige Motivation haben etwas zu erreichen.
Ich bin zuverlässig, offen und auch jederzeit hilfsbereit. Die Gilde sollte auch aus membern bestehen die eine gewisse geistig reife haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Alter spielt keine rolle, aber irgendwelche kiddys die im ts rumschreien gehen gar nicht )

Bin eigentlich auch (fast) jeden Tag am spielen meist jedoch erst ab 19 Uhr aus beruflichen Gründen; wäre also schön wenn die meisten gemeinsamen aktivitäten erst am abend statt finden( außer am WE).

Jo das wars erstma grob von mir, ich hoffe das sich eine Gilde bei mir meldet Fraktion spielt wie gesagt keine Rolle aber mich ziehts er auf seiten der Zerstörung;warscheinlich da ich bei Wow auch immer horde war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also zögert nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

P.S: werde erst ab 18. sep aktiv sein da ich kein beta key habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nôdin (4. September 2008)

Name= noch nicht sicher
Wunschfraktion=Zerstörung ( für Ordnung wäre ich auf offen so ist das nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Wunschrasse= Chaos
Wunschklasse= Chaos Barbar

Hi! 
Ich heiße Marcel bin 23 Jahre alt und spiele schon seit kleinauf Rollenspiele und Hackn slay. Angefangen hat alles mit Diablo. Seit release von Wow bin ich dort aktiv am spielen und konnte mit der Horde erfolge sammeln(sowohl pve als auch pvp).
Da WoW meiner ansicht nach im pvp zuwenig bietet verfolge ich seit ich das erste mal von War gehört habt alles was mit diesem spiel zusammenhängt. Ich interressiere mich hauptsächlich für den RvR teil aber bin auch für ein bisl PVE offen.

Der spaß am spiel steht bei mir im vordergrund, jedoch sollte die Gilde auch die nötige Motivation haben etwas zu erreichen.
Ich bin zuverlässig, offen und auch jederzeit hilfsbereit. Die Gilde sollte auch aus membern bestehen die eine gewisse geistig reife haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Alter spielt keine rolle, aber irgendwelche kiddys die im ts rumschreien gehen gar nicht )

Bin eigentlich auch (fast) jeden Tag am spielen meist jedoch erst ab 19 Uhr aus beruflichen Gründen; wäre also schön wenn die meisten gemeinsamen aktivitäten erst am abend statt finden( außer am WE).

Jo das wars erstma grob von mir, ich hoffe das sich eine Gilde bei mir meldet Fraktion spielt wie gesagt keine Rolle aber mich ziehts er auf seiten der Zerstörung;warscheinlich da ich bei Wow auch immer horde war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also zögert nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

P.S: werde erst ab 18. sep aktiv sein da ich kein beta key habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Panade (4. September 2008)

name - ka abba nix ernsthaftes denkich ma abba ich leg wert auf was einmaliges XD
fraktion - zerstörung
rasse - chaos
klasse - Magus

brauch ne rvr gilde ^^ will große schlachten und viel spass ham :-D
bin aktiv, aber rl geht vor


----------



## Mive (4. September 2008)

Hallo,

ich heiße Michael und bin 37 Jahre,

Name: Immer die selben, wie auch in WoW und HdRO

Wunsch-Fraktion: höchstwahrscheinlich Ordnung

Wunsch-Rasse: kommt auf die Klasse an^^

Wunsch-Klasse: Heiler und oder Fernkampf

Ziele: Ich spiele WoW seit der ersten Beta und suche eine neue Herausforderungen, mir hat das PVP von WoW nie gefallen, also hab ich es gelassen.
         Ich suche eine Gilde die ihr Hauptaugenmerk auf RvR und PVE legt und damit leben kann das ich, bedingt durch Schichtbetrieb, mich nicht immer
         an allwöchentlichen Terminen blicken lassen werde, aber es versuche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


         Meine allg. Spielzeit liegt zwischen 5-10 Stunden täglich, soweit es meine Schicht zulässt, verteilt auf zur Zeit auf WoW, HdRO und demnächst War 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


         Die Gilde sollte schon eine größere sein/werden, um auch größere Events auf die Beine zu stellen.

_* Für mich liegt der Spaß im Vordergrund und mit anderen was zu unternehmen, aber Erfolg ist auch nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*_

Bis dahin.....


----------



## Gnôrke (4. September 2008)

hallo,
ich heiße in rl Leonard, spiele gerne mmorpgs aber aber auch andere hobbys wie schlagzeug spielen!

zu WAR angelegenheiten:

Char.Name: Infecto
Wunsch-Fraktion: Zerstörung
Wunsch-Rasse: Chaos
Wunsch-Klasse: Zelot


zu mir :

- 15 jahre alt
- mmorpg erfahren (WoW)
- nett

zu euch:

- ziele:sollten bei der gilde pvp und rvr sein wobei pve auch nicht gaanz aus ausgelassen werden soll 
- ts pflicht oder zumindestens einen server wo so gut wie alle drauf sind
- member anzahl 20+...wobei sie schon größer werden soll, damit man ordentlich was auf die beine stellen kann
- homepage (naja welche vernünftige gilde hat das nicht)

anmerkung: nur weil ich 15 bin heißt das nicht das ihr nicht gleich sagen müsst nee viel zu jung...ihr kennt mich garnet also bildet euch kein urteil darüber was geistliche reife betrifft... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluppor (4. September 2008)

huhu also ich suche ne gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

charname: ka werde ich mir dan überlegen
wunsch-fraktion: Ordnung
wunsch-rasse: Zwerge
wunsch-klasse: Maschienist

mein ziel ist es viel spaß in dem spiel zu haben und viel rvr machen! 
die gilde solt hilfsbereit sein und nett.
erfahrung habe ich in wow  2 jahre gesammelt. am anfang viel pve dann habe ich mehr pvp gemacht und das hat mir auch mehr gefallen.
achja eh ichs vergesse ^^ bin 14 jahre alt.

mfg bluppor


----------



## Sanitäter (4. September 2008)

Name: Huhu mein Name ist Robert. Bin Krankenpfleger von Beruf und seit 2 monaten frisch verheiratet. Bin so um die 24 Jahre alt. Mein Wunschname in WAR wird Goore. sofern er nicht schon vergeben sein wird. Ansosnten muss ich mir was anderes einfallen lassen

Wunsch-Fraktion: Da ich schon in meinem Beruf "gutes" tun muss möchte ich dies nicht unbedingt auch noch in meiner Freizeit (sprich PC) machen. Seit jeher bei Games suche ich immer die Seite des Bösen, des Chaos, der Zerstörung mir aus. So werde ich auch in War einen Chaos spielen. Oder evtl. nen Grünhäuter, aber da ich schon damals in WoW ( ja wir alle haben mal gesündigt) nen Orc gespielt habe wird eher das Chaos genommen.

Wunsch-Rasse: Wie schon oben beschrieben. Chaos und oder Grünhaut. Dunkelelfen wenn ich wirklich viel überwindung finde

Wunsch-Klasse: Ja nu Rasse. Ich habe irgendwie immer den drang alles was mir unter die Finger kommt Heilen zu müssen. Ich weis nicht... hab schon viele andere Klassen versucht. Vom Meele DD über Caster bis hin zum Tank. Aber das Heilen, also die Verantwortung hey da vorne wirste gebraucht also halt die Jungz da am leben, hm ich weiß nicht die hat es mir schon irgendwie angetan. Denke also das ich einen Zealot spielen werde. Hab mir schon einiges über die Klasse angeschaut und auch auf der GC hab ich den Kurz angespielt. Klar konnte ich da net viel reißen weil ich die ganzen spells net kannte und so, aber des hat mich net davon abgeschreckt diese Karriere weiter als meine Favorite anzusehen. 

Ziele: Ja was kann man denn an Zeilen haben wenn man noch nie das Spiel gespielt hat. Es muss einfach klick machen wenn man in die Gilde eingeladen wird. Man sollte immer freundlich sein zu den andern und ein gewisses "Familien" gefühl aufkommen lassen. Also das man egal wie hart es auf dem SChlachtfeld wird immer zu einem hält und nicht die Gildenmember auf dem Schlachtfeld im stich lässt.  Außerdem eine nette und humorvolle Atmosphere im TS welches ich voraussetzte für eine Gilde die im End - Kontent erfolgreich unterwegs sein möchte. Und eine ansprechende HP, mit der man sich Identifiziern kann. Was nöch schön wäre, ist wenn die Gildenmitglieder net über ganz Deutschland verteilt wären sondern sich so im Ruhrpott sammeln würden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber des muss net unbedingt nötig sein. Nur für etwaige spätere Gildentreffen wäre es vorteilhafter, damit man nicht soweit fahren muss. So genug gebabbelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Sani aka Goore

Edit: Danke die suche hat sich erledigt. Bin seit dem 5.09.2008 in einer Gilde / Kompanie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iodun (5. September 2008)

Da ich leider nur die Warhammerstrategiegames kenne kann ich hier kaum viel sagen aber auch hier wird das chaos eine seinesgleichensuchende niederlage erleben!!!!!!

<---- zukünftiger Feuermage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fîrstî (5. September 2008)

*Gilde gefunden, Anfrage daher storniert*


----------



## flobob (5. September 2008)

Hallo mein Name ist Florian bin 21 und komme aus dem Ruhrpott

Wunsch-Fraktion:
Lieber Ordnung , aber bei entsprechender Gilde auch Zerstörung.
Wunsch-Rasse: 
Mir auch fast gleich, was gebraucht wird.
Wunsch-Klasse: 
Da ich in WoW einen Tank sowie Healer gespielt habe würde ich nun gerne in die Rolle eines Casters schlüpfen.

Ziele: 
Mein Ziel ist es in einer angesehenen gut funktionierenden Gilde den End-Content zu erleben und meinen Teil zum Gelingen bei zutragen.
Dies würde ich am liebsten in einer lockern, illustren, erwachsenen Gruppe bei gemütlichen abendlichen Sessions erreichen.
Meine Spielzeit ist sehr variable es kann also sein das ich einen Abend 5-7 Stunden spiele, einen anderen aber gar nicht, natürlich nur solange nichts anderes abgesprochen wurde.


----------



## DoMar (6. September 2008)

Hallo,

mein richtiger Name ist Dominick, ich bin 19 Jahre alt und kommen aus einem kleinen Dorf nahe Bochum. Ich besuche momentan die 12. Klasse an einem Berufskolleg und habe nach ca. 3 Jahren vor einem halben Jahr mit WoW aufgehört, weil es mir keinen Spaß mehr gemacht hat.

Jetzt zu meinen Angaben Ingame:


Name: Domar

Wunsch-Fraktion: Zerstörung

Wunsch-Rasse: Chaos

Wunsch-Klasse: Chaosbarbar
Ziele: Ich suche eine Gilde, bei der man auch ohne Zwanghaft täglich 9 oder mehr Stunden online zu sein, Erfolge erziehlen kann und mit denen man Spaß am Spiel haben kann. Die Leute inerhalb der Gilde sollten freundlich und hilfreich sein.Wenn man mal Probleme bei einer Quest hat oder man verzweifelt eine Gruppe für das RvR sucht sollten die Leute weningstens im Gildenchat schreiben ob sie gerade Zeit haben oder nicht, denn das hat mich in meiner WoW Zeit immer gestört, dass die Leute einfach nicht geantwortet haben und erst reagiert haben wenn man sie angewispert hat. Außerdem sollte die Gilde auf einem Core-RvR-Server spielen.


Joa mehr wüsste ich jetzt gerade, wenn noch Fragen sind einfach ne PM schreiben


----------



## Cysterium (6. September 2008)

Name: Cysterium
Wunsch-Fraktion: Zerstörung
Wunsch-Rasse: Chaos
Wunsch-Klasse: noch unentschlossen dentiere aber zu Magus bzw. Auserkorener
ZIele: Suche nette Gilde zum kennenlernen und zusammenspielen. Ich selber bin 28 Jahre alt und habe bereits DAOC (Hibi/Logres/Romolos), Anarchy Online, Everquest II und zu letzt WoW(Baelgun/Cysterium) gespielt. Gerade in WOW hatte ich das grosse Glück sehr tolle Charaktere Kennenzulernen und würde mich jederzeit freuen auch in WAR wieder leute aus der WOW-Welt zu treffen BAELGUNER MEDLET EUCH!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Freue mich aber natürlich auch immer wieder neue nette Leute kennenzulernen mit denen mann losziehen kann um ein paar Zwergenbärte zu kürzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Würde mich auch freuen bereits in der WAR-Beta eine Gilde näher kennezulernen.

Vielen dank für die vielen Rückmeldungen werde mich nun erstmal auf die Gilden einschränken die mir bereits geschrieben haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruss
euer Cysi


----------



## lion3232 (6. September 2008)

Fraktion: ordnung
   Rasse: imperium
   Klasse: sigmarpriester, also supporter oda healer

   ich heiße dennis und bin 14 jahre alt und haben eineinhalb jahre wow gezockt und daher auch ein bissel erfahrung.
   ich würde gerne in einen gilde, die versucht erfolgreich zu sein und nette member hat.


----------



## Bromdur (7. September 2008)

Name: Kjell und Ylva Sverenson (Meine Frau und ich...RL..ja ZWEI Accounts *g*)
Wunsch-Fraktion:Ordnung
Wunsch-Rasse:Zwerge
Wunsch-Klasse:Eisenbrecher, Runenpriesterin
Ziele: wir suchen eine nette RP Gilde die KEINE Fanatischen ansichten in ihrem RP einbauen will ("Ungläubige" der eigenen Fraktionen töten und derartiges). Krieg und Hass gegenüber der Zerstörung gehören selbstverständlich zum Spiel, genauso wie eine natürlich Abneigung gegen Elfen

(mybuffed Namen Bromdur, der meine Frau lautet Powerlocke85)

Wir freuen uns über Nachrichten

Grüße


----------



## Rhakir (7. September 2008)

Bromdur schrieb:


> Name: Kjell und Ylva Sverenson (Meine Frau und ich...RL..ja ZWEI Accounts *g*)
> Wunsch-Fraktion:Ordnung
> Wunsch-Rasse:Zwerge
> Wunsch-Klasse:Eisenbrecher, Runenpriesterin
> ...




Hallo ihr 2 Ritter des Lichts,

schaut doch mal auf www.Merenion.de, und bewerbt euch kurz auf der Warhammer-Sektion.

Wir haben auch einige Ehepaare die bei uns WAR spielen werden.
Schaut euch es an

Grüße Antarius


----------



## the Dragonfist (7. September 2008)

Name: Orandur
Wunsch-Fraktion: Ordnung
Wunsch-Rasse: Imperium
Wunsch-Klasse: Sigmarpriester
ZIele: ich brauche keinen grossen erfogsdruck, ich möchte ganz gemütlich vorrankommen, und nur weil ich mal 2 wochen nicht on komme (ich bin häufiger auf montage) nicht gleich wieder gekickt werden. 

ich habe gegen pve auch nichts einzuwenden, und dabei auch nicht ständig RvR geflaggt sein (der servertyp ist mir grad entfallen)


ich bin 24 jahre alt. und komme aus magdeburg (macht ruhig ein paar ossi witze ich bins gewohnt ^^)

mmo erfahrung: 
everquest 2 (allerdings nur 2 wochen, also nicht wirklich erfahrung)
                        wow ca 2,5 jahre
                        hdro seit release

ich weiss auch das das im grossen und ganzen pve spiele sind. also müsst ihr auch RvR noob fehler verzeihen können.

mfg Orandur


----------



## mooze (9. September 2008)

Name: Hab ich bleibt aber geheim.

Fraktion: Zerstörung

Volk: Grünhäute

Klasse: Ork-Spalta oder Schwarz Ork

Ich bin 16 jahre alt spiele seitdem ich 10 bin mmorpg .WoW spiele ich seit Anfang an. Die Gilde sollte einfach nur aktiv und gut zum RvR+ Pve ansonsten mir egal nette Leute solltens aber sein.

Ansonsten ist mein Name Niklas und ich bin nett und hilfsbereit.


----------



## Bruce Benner (10. September 2008)

Name: Menmara
Wunsch-Fraktion: Zerstörung 
Wunsch-Rasse: Chaos
Wunsch-Klasse: Auserkorener
ZIele: Also ich kann noch nicht sagen ob ich bei der Rasse bleibe. Was ich suche ist was ungezwugenes ohne Stress u.s.w. Ich bin 36 Jahre alt und habe Erfahrungen von GW, AoC u.s.w. Mir geht es um Fun und Aktion. Ich werde nicht immer jeden Tag zeit haben aber offt wenn es Fun macht.

bye Bruce


----------



## Katzendruide (10. September 2008)

Name: (gebe ich noch nicht bekannt)
Alter: 15 (für die Gilden die es wissen wollen)
Fraktion: Ordnung
Rasse: Zwerg
Klasse: Eisenbrecher 
Suche: Nette Gilde wenn es geht auf einem RP Server was aber auch nicht nötig ist.


----------



## Timmäh (10. September 2008)

Name: Xiox(Grünhäute), Snjall(Chaos), Pheir(Hochelf)
Fraktion: Zerstörung
Rasse: Wird während der Beta diese Woche entschieden
Klasse: s. Rasse

Ich bin 19 Jahre alt und komme aus Neustadt in Holstein bzw. aus Uelzen und suche eine nette und hilfsbereite Gilde die aber auch im RvR erfolgreich sein möchte. Dies darf aber nicht zum fanatischen ausarten, denn ich will noch Spass am Spiel haben und nicht dazu gezwungen werden on sein zu müssen. Meine MMO-Erfahrung geht nur zum Release von WoW zurück. 
Mehr kann man später absprechen

Bye 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skazi# (10. September 2008)

Wunsch-Fraktion: Zerstörung

Wunsch-Rasse: Grünhäute(dunkelelfen)

Wunsch-Klasse: Schami(hexenkriegerin)

Bin sehr PvP orientiert queste aber auch zur abwechslung gerne
habe erfahrung mit mmos durch wow 
suche nette gemeinschaft mit der man sich im ts vergnügen kann xD


----------



## PiGrimar (10. September 2008)

Name:Grimar ,und oder Heinrich
Wunsch-Fraktion: Ordnung
Wunsch-Rasse: Zwerg ,und oder Mensch
Wunsch-Klasse: Maschienist oder Hexenjäger
ZIele: RP Only als Anfänger, kleine RP Erfahrungen in HdRO, aber Lernfähig.
RL: 34 Jahre Jung  und gelegenehitsspieler in WAR (da erst seit Open Beta hier) ansonsten PvE WoW.

Hoffe doch das mich die Ein oder andere RP Gilde unter ihre Fitiche nimmt wie einst in HdRO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gab nix schöneres


----------



## Predator8000 (11. September 2008)

Hi ich bin der Tommy, bin 25 Jahre alt und wohne in Wien. Ich bin derzeit beim Securitypersonal an den Universitäten Wiens
und will unbedingt mit Warhammer Online zum Release anfangen.

Ich würde eine aktive Gilde suchen, die schon einige Leute in ihren Reihen haben und Verstärkung eines "alten" MMORPG-hasen
suchen. Ich habe DAoC, SWG, WoW, LotRO und AoC gespielt, bringe also schon ziemlich viel Erfahrung mit.
Mir ist wichtig das die Gilde gerne PvP macht, aber natürlich auch im Endcontent (PvE) erfolgreich sein will!

Name: Tommy (rl) Predator, Paracore, Physix (war)

Wunsch-Fraktion: Ich werde auf Seiten des Chaos für Krieg und Unruhe sorgen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Server: Am Liebsten wäre mir ein Open RvR - (PvP) Server, auf dem die sogenannten Pr0-gilden sich einfinden.

Wunsch-Rasse: Chaos (main) Ork (twink)

Wunsch-Klasse: Mein Favorit ist der Zelot, da er heilen kann, aber auch ein wenig Damage macht. ich konnte ihn
auch schon ausgiebig testen und er macht echt viel fun. Eventuell werde ich aber doch einen Chaosbarbar machen,
bin mir da noch nicht ganz sicher leider. (schwere Entscheidung)

Ziele: Meine Ziele sind ganz klar: Endcontent geniessen und viel Zeit ins PvP investieren. Netter Umgang
untereinander und unseren Gegnern zeigen wo der Warhammer hängt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So das wars erstmal von mir, schönen gruß!

EDIT:
Habe jetzt eine Gilde gefunden, bin jetzt bei Warlords!
Danke für die PMs nochmal Leute und man sieht sich in war! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Kurapìka_ (11. September 2008)

Ola,

bin im moment noch so einsam im Spiel :-(
um dem Abhilfe zu schaffen suche ich eine Grp von Mitstreitern mit Spass am Spiel, ohne großen Stress.

Spiele jetzt in der Beta auf Averland Destro einen fleißigen heiler schamiii (im mom zarte lvl 7). Werde morgen (Fr. 12.09.08 gegen Abend) meinen großen Beta Test starten und ganz viel zocken. Mein großes Ínteresse liegt im RvR. Das möchte ich aber nicht einsam und verlassen machen 

Zu mir, ich bin ein 26 jähriges männliches Wesen aus NRW. Wenn sich eine Gilde angesprochen fühlt und sich denkt: "Das passt" oder einfach nur Spieler die morgen auch jede Menge vorhaben, schreibt mir bitte eine PM oder mail an: Tsukasa@gmx.net 
...würde mich sehr freuen.

Auf ein schönes großes gemeinsames Gruppenspiel....

Name: .....
Server: Open-RvR
Wunsch Rasse: Goblin SCHAMII, es lebe der heal
Ziel: Spass und RvR

bis morgen ihr lieben liebenden


----------



## Murgroz (11. September 2008)

Gilde gefunden. danke für die Angebote und natürlich dane an meine neue Gilde: Tactica!


----------



## psycho.haus (11. September 2008)

hallo zusammen 

allso ich suche auf dem server Kemmeler
eine gilde auf seiten der zerstörung
hab bis jetzt nen lv11 Auserkorener

zu mir : bin 25 jahre alt und hab bis jetzt 3 jahre lang wow gezockt (kanns nicht mehr sehn)
ich zock recht gerne pvp und aber auch pve bin auch kein gelegenehitsspieler allso zock schon recht oft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

was ich genau suche ist eine hilfsbereite gilde die auch schon etwas grösser ist da ich gerne in einer gruppe qweste
ich bin auch sehr hilfsbereit 

ich würd mich freun wen sich eine nette hilfsbereite gilde schnell meldet (mein in game name ist Abadon)

MFG psycho.haus


----------



## hamemnesut (12. September 2008)

Name: Ich feile noch an Details

Wunsch-Fraktion: Zerstörung

Wunsch-Rasse: Ork

Wunsch-Klasse: Schwarzork

Hallo,
ich bin 33 Jahre alt und suche eine Gilde, die Verständnis hat, das es Menschen gibt, die nicht 24/7 spielen können und dass es wichtiger ist, sich um sein Kind zu kümmern, als schnell noch den nächsten Zwerg umzumhauen. 
Mir geht es bei WAR um einen entspannten Zeitvertreib nach einem stressigen Arbeitstag mit netten Mitspielern, um auch ab und an seinen Arbeitsfrust an ein paar Gliedmaßen der Ordnung abzureagieren.
Es wäre schön, wenn sich eine schöne "Zwergenkopfkegelmannschaft" findet. Ob RVR oder nicht, ist mir egal, die Gemeinschaft zählt.

Gruß

Hamem


----------



## Valkyr X (12. September 2008)

Moinsen Community,

ich suche eine nette Gilde auf einem Core-Server!

zu mir:
Name: steht noch nicht fest

Wunsch-Fraktion: Zerstörung

Wunsch-Rasse: Chaos

Wunsch-Klasse: Chosen (ich weiß das er ein Tank ist und genau deshalb will ich ihn spielen^^)

Ich bin 22 Jahre, komme aus Aachen (die westlichste Stadt Deutschlands) und hab knapp 2 Jahre WOW gespielt. Da es aber leider einfach viel zusehr "World of Farm-/Flame-/Grind-craft" wurde, möchte ich mir ein neues MMO zulegen.
Als alter Warhammer TT Veteran kommt für mich natürlich nur WAR in Frage!
Ich selber bin zwar kein 24/7-Zocker (ich hab nen Beruf, ne Freundin und auch andere Hobbies --> sprich ausgefülltes Real-Life^^), dafür bin ich aber ein zuverlässiger Spieler mit regelmäßigen Zeiten.
In WAR möchte ich voll ins RvR einsteigen aber auch die PvE-Inhalte genießen...ein ausgewogener Mix wäre perfekt. Zum Headstart bin ich da!

Von meiner potentiellen Gilde erhoffe ich, dass sie eine in sich starke Community ist, zusammenhält und Loyalität zeigt. Ihre erste Priorität sollte der Spaß am Spiel sein, ohne sich irgendwelchen Verpflichtungen hingeben zu müssen. Trotzdem möchte ich gerne mit der Zeit auch den End-Contend erleben. Fänd es dabei klasse wenn der Altersschnitt (oder nennen wir es "geistige Reife") zumindest ansatzweise über 16 liegen würde^^
TS und ne Homepage wären schon cool. Wobei die HP natürlich gerade auch erst noch entstehen kann^^

zuletzt noch: Erfahrungen auf nem RP-Server hab ich leider noch keine gemacht, wäre aber nach ein paar Infos nicht unbedingt abgeneigt.^^
Wichtig wäre nur, dass es kein Open-RvR Srver ist. Von nervigen Freak-Kiddies gegankt zu werden ist mir nach 2 Jahren PvP-Server WOW zuwieder^^

Schickt mir einfach ne PM. +

vielen Dank für eure vielen Rückmeldungen. Mittlerweile habe ich meine neue Gilde gefunden.

Für Tzeentch!!!!


----------



## Stroth80 (12. September 2008)

Hi Leude,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Gilde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Name: Leuki

Fraktion: Ordnung

Rasse: Zwerg

Klasse: Eisenbrecher (falls der Hammerträger kommt wechsle ich auf den 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Server: Core

*Zu meiner Person:*

Alter: 21

Erfahrung: WoW (insgesamt wohl 1 jahr mit Pausen und vor BC), Eq2 (insgesamt 1,5 jahre), Lotro ( mit Beta 8 Monate), ansonsten kurz reingesehen ind DAoC, AoC, Rappelz, 2Moons/Dekaron, Dungeon Runners, Mythos, Hellgate, GW, L2, UO, Requiem, Rohan

Die Gilde die ich suche sollte auch Spass daran haben sich den PvE Inhalt in WAR anzusehen, kein Problem damit haben wenn man nur zwischen 19 - 1 uhr Zeit hat wegen der Arbeit. Generell gilt natürlich das bei mir der Spaß am Spiel im Vordergrund steht was aber nicht auschließen muss erfolgreich im Spiel zu sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also wäre nett wenn sich jemand per PM, ingame (Carroburg) oder ICQ (331122308) bei mir meldet.


----------



## Liserande (12. September 2008)

Hat sich erledigt Danke! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reeve85 (13. September 2008)

Hi zusammen,

ich suche eine nette Gilde auf einem "Offenes-RvR-Regelwerk" Server.

Seite: Ordnung

Rasse: Mensch

Klasse: Sigmarpriester

MMORPG Erfahrung:4Jahre Ragnarok Online, kRO, iRO dann zum Schluss euRO, danach bin ich mit dem start von WoW sofort gewechselt. Nebenbei einwenig Diablo 2 im Battle-Net. Bin jetzt seid dem 11. Feb. 2005 bei WoW(T1 bis T6 Content). Nach kurzem testen, 4Tage Open-Beta hat mich das Warhammer Online Fieber erwischt. Leider kann ich erst wieder am 18.09.2008 mit War anfangen ;-( , dann aber richtig!!!

Nun suche ich eine Gilde dich mich aufnimmt!!

Zu meiner Person:

Bin 22Jahre alt, arbeite als Industriekaufmann in einem mittelständischen Unternehmen und bin dort als Einkäufer tätig. Meine Online Zeiten sind unter der Woche von 17 bis 0Uhr, Freitag und Samstag = Disco und Sonntag von morgensfrüh bis spät abends zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ich von der Gilde erwarte: Teamorientierte und Hilfsbereite Leute sowie eine geregelte und organisierte Gildenleitung.

Mein Ziel den Endcontent im PVP bzw PVE zugeniesen!

Schickt mir eine PM oder meldet euch bitte im ICQ unter: 177003744


----------



## lambada (13. September 2008)

So, ganz fix mal:


Wir 2 Spieler, Mitte 20, schon seit DaoC am rubbeln werden auf der Seite der Ordnung aufgrund der extra Herausforderung starten. Beginnen tun wir mit dem Iron und dem Runi. Wir haben uns auch schon ausführlich durch die beta gezockt.

Würden uns freuen, wenn wir zum Headstart noch ne geeignete Gilde finden. Keine RP'ler pls, nicht zu jung, nicht zu alt, lustig, hart im Nehmen (weil Ordnung) und RvR-Verliebt. Am Besten alte DaoC'ler oder solche, dies gerne gewesen wären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bitte PM für mehr Infos oder TS invite. Danke!


----------



## Atrokk (14. September 2008)

hamemnesut schrieb:


> Name: Ich feile noch an Details
> 
> Wunsch-Fraktion: Zerstörung
> 
> ...




Dem schließe ich mich mal an. So etwas suche ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsóul (14. September 2008)

Hallo,

ich suche auch eine Gilde für den open RvR Server Averland

Name: Dragonsóul

Fraktion: Zerstörung

Kariere: Jünger des kaine

Mir macht das Spiel einfach Spaß. PQ´s und RvR mach ich am liebsten in einer Gruppe auf die man sich verlassen kann und die gerne im Team zockt. Die 

Gilde muss nicht die größte sein, es sollten halt immer genügend Leute zum zocken online sein. 

Im Spiel bin ich der Typ der was erreichen will und nicht immer 2 oder 3 Schritte hinter anderen herdackeln will. Ich bin was meinen Kariere angeht sehr 

neugierig was in ihr steckt und werde deswegen alles mal probieren. Ich lasse mich gerne beraten und tausche auch gerne Infos mit anderen aus, aber ich 

lasse mich nicht in eine Ecke drängen was das skillen oder meine Spielweise angeht. Gespielt habe ich bisher WoW, GW, AoC und HdRo.

Ich selber bin 28 Jahre und lebe in NRW mit meiner Freundin zusammen.


----------



## DarkRyuZ7 (14. September 2008)

Ich aktualisiere mich mal da ich weit nach Hinten fiel...



> Name:
> Téladárà
> 
> Wunsch-Fraktion:
> ...



*Achja:

Server: Carroburg!*

Ich dachte erst ich habe schon eine Gilde gefunden, diese hat sich dann aber für einen anderen Server entschieden.. ich besitze aber schon ein paar Kontakte zu Leuten die Carroburg unsicher machen werden, sodass ich dort unbedingt hin möchte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jan/Askarion (14. September 2008)

Hi!

Zu meiner Person:
Ich heiße Jan, bin 21 und studiere. Ich habe lange WoW gespielt (auch intensiv und erfolgreich), aber auch andere Sachen (DnL, Vanguard). Durch Studium, Freundin und andere Hobbies hält sich die Zeit die ich in War investieren will in Grenzen und meine Ingamezeit wird auch je nach dem wie viel ich sonst gerade mache schwanken, ich werde aber regelmäßig spielen. Ich suche daher eine causual Gilde, die aber trotzdem Ambitionen hat. An erster Stelle steht für mich jedoch der Spaß, d.h. ich möchte mit vernünftigen Menschen und nicht mit einem Kindergarten zusammen spielen (also 16+ und noch wichtiger, geistige Reife). Deshalb habe ich auch kein Interesse an einer reinen Massengilde, sondern eine Gilde, in der eine freundschaftliche/persönliche Athmosphäre herrscht (was eine hohe Mitgliederzahl ja nicht automatisch ausschließt).

Zu meinem Char:
Askarion
Zerstörung
Dunkelelf
Jünger des Khaine (im Endgame voraussichtlich auf Heal geskillt)
Server: Carroburg (wenn mich in den nächsten 1 - 2 Tagen eine Gilde auf einem anderen Server total überzeugt, würde ich wohl auch noch Wechseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

So far,
Jan


----------



## LostSoul15 (15. September 2008)

Alsooooooo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin der Georg, 23, aus dem schönen Österreich (jaja, ein Schluchtenschei++er), und versuche auf diesem Wege eine nette Gilde zu finden, die eventuell auch noch Platz für nen Kumpel von mir übrig hat.

Beheimatet bin ich bzw. sind wir auf dem Server [DE] Huss, also auf dem deutschen RP-Server. Ich persönlich habe mich für einen Imperialen Feuermagier entschieden, was mein Kumpel spielen wird weiß ich noch nicht, das erfahr ich dann wohl spätestens in 3 Stunden wenn er auch er zu seinem Head Start kommt.

Zum Thema RP: Ja, ich spiele auf einem RP-Server, verhalte mich auch dementsprechend, und bleibe im "say" so gut wie es geht In Character......das jemandem mal was rausrutschen kann versteh ich, kann mir genauso gut passieren. Genauso wenig suche ich aber eine Gilde, bei der auch im Gildenchat nur steif herumgelabert wird.........also man könnte sagen, die Mischung machts. Ich bin auch diversen organisierten Events nicht abgeneigt, sofern es meine Zeit denn erlaubt.

Womit wir schon beim nächsten Punkt wären, meinem voraussichtlichen zeitlichen "Aufwand"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bedingt durch meine Arbeit (Nachtportier in nem 4-Stern Superior Hotel, wens interessiert), bin ich meist nur frühmorgens anzutreffen, und dann vielleicht nochmal bevors in die Arbeit geht ne Stunde. Meine freien Tage fallen auf Mittwoch und Donnerstag, da bin ich dann meistens die ganze nacht durch anzutreffen, ausser ich krieg mal (seltenen) weiblichen Besuch +g+

Persönliche Ziele die ich Ingame erreichen will gibts eigentlich keine, WAR ist und bleibt ein Hobby, meine Ziele beschränken sich ausschliesslich aufs Real Life, WAR ist einfach nur eine willkommene Ablenkung für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also, nochmal ne kurze Zusammenfassung der wichtigsten Daten:

Charname: Isidor
Klasse: Imperialer Feuermagier (womit die Fraktion auch geklärt wäre +g+ )
Server: [DE] Huss


Nun, bei Interesse meldet euch einfach hier per PN, ingame per Post oder /tell, per ICQ: 121261107 oder per MSN: djdero@gmx.at 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Möge Sigmar mit euch sein!


----------



## Skela (15. September 2008)

Suche eine Gilde auf dem RP-Server Huss für meine Hexenkriegerin Skela 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bitte eine für berufstätige Gelegenheitsspieler die auch einiges RP betreibt aber auch sonst gerne den üblichen PvP und PvE Inhalten frönt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin ansonsten fast 40 Jahre, Männlich und habe eigentlich schon alle relevanten Onlinetitel zumindest angespielt (Everquest 2, WoW, CoX, Eve, Vanguard, Tabula Rasa fallen mir spontan ein)


----------



## Navius (15. September 2008)

*Zerstörung - [DE] Bolgasgrad!  Suche Gilde!*

Zu mir:

Charname: Navius
Seite: Zerstörung
Karriere: Chaosbarbar
Aktuelles Level (Stand nach dem ersten Tag des Headstarts): 13
Geschlecht: Männlich
Reales Alter: 19
4 Jahre MMORPG Erfahrung vorhanden!
Server: *[DE] Bolgasgrad*

Die Gilde sollte:
-Zielstrebig sein
-eine RvR Stammgruppe bilden
-Hilfsbereit sein
-Nett sein
-eine Homepage besitzen
-TS besitzen


Bei Interesse meldet euch doch bitte!

Mfg Navius


----------



## Sazztam (15. September 2008)

Hmm such ich ne Gilde? Jop glaube schon.
Facts:
Alter: 36 Jahre Schwabe (manchmal im Stress Dialekt zugetan) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Rasse: dunkelelf Heiler – bin da nicht flexibel
Server: noch keine Ahnung – werde so gegen 22 Uhr on gehen (jo bin halt kein Schüler und hab dadurch begrenzt zeit – denke aber schon dass 20 Stunden die Woche locker drin sind)
--- vielleicht meldet sich ja jmd. und nimmt mir die Serverwahl ab.
Spielvorlieben: 60% PvE / 40 PVP
Beruf: Sozialpädagoge (hab also viel viel Verständnis und Geduld)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Online Game Historie: WoW (seit relase – ruht seit einem Jahr), Lineage 2, AoC, EVE, Diabolo, HdRO, Everquest 2
Sonstige Games: Baldurs Gate (war der Hammer), Titan Quest, NWN, Bards Tale (auf dem C64 – damit fing alles an)
Wunschprofil der Gilde:
Mindestalter: 25 Jahre (eigentlich die  Untergrenze, ja ich habe schon Spieler kennen gelernt die mit 18 schon sehr erwachsen und Kollegial waren, aber ich denke die Chemie ist besser wenn alle eher ein gewisses Alter erreicht haben)
Mindestgröße: sollten mindesten 20 sein (das auch immer jmd. on ist mit dem/ der man zusammen spielen kann)
Teamplay: Naja, das zu erklären brauch mal echt lange, da kann man ja Bücher darüber schreiben (Beruf siehe oben), aber können gerne darüber reden (Beruf siehe oben) &#61514;
Server: Standard – zu viel PvP muss nicht sein, darf aber -> deswegen Standard
Was biete ich: mal schauen was ich bekomme  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Können gerne im Ts quatschen
Möchte kein Gilden/ Clan Hopper sein – las mir zeit

Jop das wars – mal schauen was passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach da kommt mir noch was:
- 17 Jahre pen und paper runden gemeistert 
- rp server geht schon, muss aber auch nicht sein - will manchmal einfach nur dumm mezzeln und nicht rp machen - also strgene RP Gilden haben keine chance


----------



## Silent-XxX (15. September 2008)

_Hallo Liebe Buff Comm._

Alter    : 24 und Saarlaender:-)
Rasse  : Orc
Server : Erengard
Spiel vorlieben sind PvP und sowal als auch etwas mit im Pve zu mitzumischen.
Beruf : Straßenbaufacharbeiter und Schachtmeister/Brief

*Online Spiele erfahrungen:*

StarWarsGalaxies : 2 Jahre Spielzeit
WoW : 3 Jahre Spielzeit seit anfang an bis zuletzt:-)

Bin derzeit LvL 9 Schwarzork .

Ingame Name  : Vega

Online Activität: Mo-Freitags sofern es immer geht ab 16:00 bis 23:00
                        Wochenende: Open End 

Was ich von einer Gilde erwarte und was ich bieten kann :

_Ich erwarte:
_
-Zielstrebigkeit
-zusammenarbeit
-spass im PvP und im PvE
-zusammenhalt
-verstaendniss
-zusammen Erfolge feiern und erarbeiten

_was ich der Gilde geben kann :_

-zielstrebigkeit
-aktivität
-Freundschaft

alles andere wird sich dneke ich im höheren LvL zeigen was sich ergibt

Bitte IG oder per pn an mich wenden wenn Intresse besteht.


So Long 

Waaaaaghhhh


----------



## Evangelion03 (15. September 2008)

Hallo,
ich suche auch noch eine Gilde auf dem Server Erengrad

Charakter Name: Rei
Level (zum Zeitpunkt der Nachricht): 6
Rasse: Chaos
Klasse: Magus
Berufe: Talisman-Herstellung & Plündern

Wer bin ich:
Ich bin ein 24 Jahre alter Student mit Erfahrung in MMORPGs. Hab schon vieles in dem Bereich gespielt, über ältere Sachen wie Anarchy Online bis hin zu WoW, HdRO und AOC. Leider hatte ich oftmals extremes Pech mit Gilden, d.h. dass sich fast alle Gilden die ich je "besucht" habe noch während meiner Mitgliedschaft aufgelöst haben und ich viel zu oft nur auf gelegentliches Gruppenspiel beschränkt war, trotzdem versuche ich es hier in Warhammer Online nochmals eine dauerhafte und vorallem sympathische Gilde zu finden. Ich bin bereit viel Zeit in das Spiel zu stecken, solange es nicht mit meiner Lehre kollidiert. 

Ich hoffe, dass sich jemand meldet ^^

Mfg
Evangelion


----------



## Maltelion (16. September 2008)

Hallo 

ich suche noch eine Gilde auf dem Server Averland

Zu mir:

Charname: Maltelion
Seite: Ordnung
Karriere: Schattenkrieger
Aktuelles Level (Stand nach dem ersten Tag des Headstarts): 4
Geschlecht: Männlich
Alter: 33
4 Jahre MMORPG Erfahrung vorhanden!

Die Gilde sollte:

-Hilfsbereit sein
-Nett sein
-eine Homepage besitzen

Sollte noch was fehlen Fragt mich doch einfach!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pedersen (16. September 2008)

Hey Leute,

ich suche eine Gilde auf dem Server ''Bolgasgrad''

Infos über mich:

Name: Theo
Seite: Ordnung
Karriere: Hexenmagier LVL8 ( wenn was anderes benötigt wird mache ich eine andere Klasse noch)
Geschlecht: männlich
Alter: 20
Erfahrung:HDRO,WOW


freue mich auf Antworten 
wir sehen uns auf dem Schlachtfeld


----------



## Maylee (16. September 2008)

Hallo,

ein guter Freund von mir  und ich suchen eine Ordnungsgilde auf einen RVR Realm. Ich zähle mal ein paar Sachen auf:


Name: sind wir noch am überlegen
Seite: Ordnung
Karriere: ich tendiere stark zum Erzmagier, er wiederum wird einen Maschinisten spielen
Geschlecht: weiblich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und männlich
Alter: 32 und 18
Erfahrung:Wir haben beide vorher viel Wow gespielt, u.a bis zum Endcontent. Legen sehr viel Wert auf ein gutes Gildenklima, wo der Spass auch nicht verloren geht. Hdro kam dann auch noch dazu, und jetzt steht WAR endlich vor der Tür. 


Teamspeak ist bei uns beiden kein Problem, da wir sehr kontaktfreudig sind^^. Wir suchen ausschliesslich eine Ordnungsgilde auf einen RVR Realm.


lg Maylee und Konsorten


----------



## i4uron (16. September 2008)

Würde auch gerne einer Gilde betreten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Server: *Averland*
Name: *Jasdevi*
Fraktion: *WAAAAAGH!*
Rasse: *Dunkelelf*
Klasse: *Zauberin*
Ziele: Erstmal möchte ich schnellstmöglich mit dem Spiel zurechtkommen und dabei fleißig leveln, irgendwas mit der Gilde unternehmen oder einfach labern.
Erfahrung: Ragnarok Online (2 Jahre), WoW (1+/- Jahr) und noch paar Asian grind mmo(Mann, war ich blöd xD).


----------



## Maxihunt (16. September 2008)

Hallo suche eine gute gilde auf dem server Carroburg (Imperium)

Server           :Carroburg
Char Namme : Octa 
Klasse           :Siegmarpriester


Bin zur zeit auf lvl 13 suche eine gilde mit ambitionen!

zur mir:

alter 26 
mmorpg erfahrungen :guild wars, wow ,dungeons and dragons
wirklich aktiv aber nur wow dort pre bc und bc endgame .

bei interesse whisper in game oder eine pm ingame !

Freue mich auf ein positives feedback 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cerubin (16. September 2008)

ERENGRAD ZERSTÖRUNG !

Ein tatkräftiger Goblin Schamane sucht eine treue Gilde.
Die Gilde soll aus Spielern über 18 jahren bestehen und rege am Leben in War teilnehmen.
Wochenendgilden und Spieler die erst nach 1 Uhr spielen bitte nicht melden.
Die Gilde soll WAR ausnutzen und an Quests ,RVR,und allem was anfällt teilnehmen.
Bitte nicht NUR (Raid-RVR Spieler).
ich biete:
einen guten Heiler/dddealer .der viel spass am spiel hat ,sich gerne mit anderen zusammenschliesst für kleine und große ziele und oft in WAR zu finden ist.

wir sehen uns in game


----------



## Neha (16. September 2008)

hi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich schliesse mich mal der suche an ... 

also zu mir:
heisse sebastian, bin 24 jahre alt. mein problem in " is halt das ich in schichtarbeit arbeite ... daher hab ich sehr unterschiedliche onlinezeiten. trotzdem bin ich ein sehr ambitionierter spieler, wenn ich was mache mache ich es gern richtig und setze mich dafür ein.
bisher habe ich WoW gespielt wenn es um PvE ging, ein ganz klein wenig GuildWars fürs PvP. Warhammer is sozusagen das dritte spiel dieser art und es gefällt mir bisher sehr sehr gut.

Server: Carroburg
Name: Kaspar
Fraktion: Ordnung
Rasse: Z(w)erg
Klasse: Runenpriester

anhand meiner klasse sieht man auch meine spielauslegung, ich heiler und supporte gerne.

was ich suche:
keine riesen massen gilde, ich mags wenn man sich untereinander ein wenig kennenlernen kann ... bei 200 spielern is das nur bedingt möglich. die gilde sollte schon ambitionen haben sich zu verbessern und ein wenig am serverleben mitzuwirken. ich denke man kann soetwas auch ohne 24/7 spielen schaffen und viel spass dabei haben. auch sollten möglichst viele spieleinhalte angespielt werden, vorwiegend natürlich rvr, aber auch pve inhalte finde ich interessant.
vom alter her wäre so meine region schön, so um 20, wenns älter wird is auch kein thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



falls noch fragen sind, fragt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikehoof (17. September 2008)

Moin!

Ich spiele einen Zwergenrunenpriester der zwar erst lvl 9 erreicht hat aber mir schon sehr viel Spaß bereitet hat. Nun suche ich eine Gilde um den Spielspaß noch weiter zu steigern.

Im RL heiße ich Michi bin 36 Jahre alt und komme aus Hamburg. Meine Onlinezeiten sind eigentlich recht regelmäßig ab 1900 Uhr....früher leider nicht da ich 2 kleine Kinder habe die auch mit ihrem Papa spielen wollen :-) na und auch nicht jeden Tag weil meine Frau auch Aufmerksamkeit braucht. TS nutze ich noch nicht das wird sich aber bald ändern.

Server: Bolgasgard
Name: Theredin
Fraktion: Ordnung
Rasse: Zwerg
Klasse: Runenpriester

Die Gilde die ich suche sollte mir keine Zeiten vorschreiben, denn ich spiele sehr oft aber eben freiwillig :-) Bei WoW war ich lange Zeit Mitglied einer recht kleinen Gilde 40-50 Leute also es kommt nicht auf die Größe an.

Gruß Michi


----------



## Sazztam (17. September 2008)

Hmm such ich ne Gilde? Jop glaube schon. ----- Die zweite
Facts:
Alter: 36 Jahre Schwabe (manchmal im Stress Dialekt zugetan)  
Rasse: dunkelelf Heiler – zur zeit lvl 13
Server: Erendinggsbums

Spielvorlieben: 60% PvE / 40 PVP
Beruf: Sozialpädagoge (hab also viel viel Verständnis und Geduld)  
Online Game Historie: WoW (seit relase – ruht seit einem Jahr), Lineage 2, AoC, EVE, Diabolo, HdRO, Everquest 2
Sonstige Games: Baldurs Gate (war der Hammer), Titan Quest, NWN, Bards Tale (auf dem C64 – damit fing alles an)
Wunschprofil der Gilde:
Mindestalter: 25 Jahre (eigentlich die Untergrenze, ja ich habe schon Spieler kennen gelernt die mit 18 schon sehr erwachsen und Kollegial waren, aber ich denke die Chemie ist besser wenn alle eher ein gewisses Alter erreicht haben)
Mindestgröße: sollten mindesten 20 sein (das auch immer jmd. on ist mit dem/ der man zusammen spielen kann)
Teamplay: Naja, das zu erklären brauch mal echt lange, da kann man ja Bücher darüber schreiben (Beruf siehe oben), aber können gerne darüber reden (Beruf siehe oben) 

Was biete ich: mal schauen was ich bekomme  
Können gerne im Ts quatschen
Möchte kein Gilden/ Clan Hopper sein – las mir zeit möchte euch einfach kennen lernen

Jop das wars – mal schauen was passiert 

ach da kommt mir noch was:
- 17 Jahre pen und paper runden gemeistert 
- rp server geht schon, muss aber auch nicht sein - will manchmal einfach nur dumm mezzeln und nicht rp machen - also strgene RP Gilden haben keine chance


----------



## kidkiwi (17. September 2008)

Moin!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Suche eine Gilde (am besten keine "Ich-häng-24/7-vor-dem-Scheiß-Leute" oder Gilden mit den Wörtern "dark" und "shadow" im Namen, denn Schatten sind immer dunkel) auf dem Server *Averland*.

Name: Baumhippi
Fraktion: Order
Rasse: Elf
Klasse: Archmage ( atm lvl 10)
Ziele: Spaß haben in netter Gildenatmosphäre und eine angenehme Dosis RvR.

Zu mir: 21 jähriger Student aus Hamburg. 

Würd mich freuen, wenn sich wer hier oder ingame meldet.


----------



## Elega (17. September 2008)

Da auch ich demnächst in den Genuss von WAR kommen werde (und zwar am 19.), und man ja hört, dass WAR mit Gilde/Gruppe viel spannender/lustiger/cooler ist, suche ich dergleichen.
Server(typ): Offen für Vorschläge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Fraktion: Ordnung
Rasse: Imperium
Klasse: Sigmarpriester

Vorstellung: Gemeinsames PQ/oRvR/Szenarien-Spielen, möglichst "zwanglos"

Da ich am Tage des Erscheinens von WAR erst 16 Jahre alt werde, wäre mir eine Gilde die auch Member unter 18 Jahren aufnimmt sehr recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ich bin keine Frau (ernsthaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), auch wenn mein Profilname/foto ~eventuell~ den Eindruck erwecken könnte.
Ich freue mich auf WAR und eine nette Gilde,

MfG
Elega{r}


----------



## Savannah (18. September 2008)

Moin!

Suche ne Gilde auf *Bolgasgrad / Zerstörung*
bin ne *Zauberin* mit Namen Savannah (zur Zeit lvl 10)
Gilde sollte TS haben! HP is auch immer was nettes mit nem eigenen Forum!
Gilden Member vorzugsweise 18+ da ich ja auch nicht mehr der jüngste bin! 
Nach dem ganzen PVE quatsch von Weh Ohh Weh will ich mich im PVP ausprobieren! was nicht heist das ich nicht queste!

habe zu lange weh ohh weh gespielt und bin nach einem Abstecher (1/2 Jahr) im besten Game der Welt --> "RL" nun mal in die Welt von WAR abgetaucht!

Kurz zu mir! bin m / 31 wohn in HH und gehe Schichten arbeiten! mein RL is mir wichtig deshalb geht das auch vor! bedeutet bin kein 24/7 Spieler!
bin nicht die labertasche im TS und singen tu ich auch nicht! bin da eher der zuhörer! was nicht bedeutet das ich nicht ab und an mein senf dazu gebe!

würde mich über PN an mich hier oder ingame post freuen!

aso obs ne zauberin bleibt is mir noch nicht ganz klar! nen schamanen will ich auch noch anspielen! auf keinen fall wirds irgend nen tank! davon hab ich die schn... voll!(wow)

rechtschreibfehler gehören mir und dürfen selbsverständlich gegen mich verwendet werden! .-)


----------



## Bullfar (18. September 2008)

hi ich Suchä auch ne gilde eventuell würd’n noch ca. 5 leute nachkomm’n da Gildä sollte allerdingz nen nomal’n nam’n hab’n un’ da memba auch üba 18 sein. Ein Forum un’ Teamsteak sin’ mir wichtig. un’ ’türlich Dickä Eier müss’n se hab’n 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Serva: Middenland
Namä: Jagash
Fraktion: Zerstörung
Rassä: Grünhäutä
Klassä: Schwarzork

Grüßä


----------



## xxWARxxCOMESxx (18. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen. Ich suche eine Gilde für mich und noch einige meiner Mitstreiter. Gut wären so um die 20 Member mit aktivem Ts und Forum.

Char   : Therek
Klasse : Eisenbrecher
Stufe   : zZ. 10
Server : Middenland

Kollegen sind mom. Runenprister und Hexenjäger...2-6 follgen noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Würde mich über Anfragen freuen.

MFG Therek


----------



## Assor (18. September 2008)

So ich stell hier auch mal ein Suchschreiben rein

Name: Assox
Server: *Carroburg*
Fraktion: *Zerstörung*
Rasse: Chaos
Klasse: Zelot
Level: 11/11
Ziele: _Aktives_ PvP eher weniger PvE

Zur Person etc. gibts bei Interesse über PM Infos

greetz


----------



## lux88 (18. September 2008)

Suche auch ne Gilde, bin für jeden Open-RvR server offen, weil ich noch keinen character erstellt habe.
Will definitiv Ordnung spielen, wahrscheinlich einen Schildbrecher. 

Zu mir: Bin 20, Student aus Bayern, habe schon ziemlich viele MMorpgs gespielt, wenn auch einige nur getestet. Bin wohl eher ein ambitionierter Cassualgamer, soll heissen, dass ich das spiele als nebensache/hobby sehe, wenns mich aber packt bin ich voll dabei. 

Bei interesse einfach ne pm mit link zur gildenhomepage schicken, dann bewerg ich mich hochoffiziell

MfG lux88


----------



## Oerwein (18. September 2008)

Server: *Helmgart [DE], Zerstörung*

Name: Kelevra, Derrock
Karriere: Schwarzork, Chaosbarbar
Lvl: 13, 15

Sind 26 und 28 Jahre alt und schon seit der open beta dabei. Gelegenheitsspieler die Spaß am Spiel haben, die trotzdem was erreichen wollen, aber nicht um jeden Preis. Für mehr Infos einfach PM an mich


----------



## Gribasu (18. September 2008)

Trag ich mich auch mal ein:
zu meiner Person,bin 27 und komme aus Unterfranken (nordbayern),TS-fähig ,und auch oft on,je nach lage des privaten Lebens  =)
Hab heute erst neu angefangen.Hier ma mei Daten:

Name: Kyr
Karriere: Dunkelelfzauberer (M !!)
Lvl: 3

Achja spiele auf open RvR server: Solland 
(hab den ausgewählt weil der immernoch net überlastet ist,während alle anderen voll sind.Hoffe da lassen sich Leute finden)

Grüße

PS: Wichtig wäre mir,eine Gilde mit Leuten ab nem Alter von 20 (höher wär mir lieber also so ab 23+)


----------



## Thunderace (18. September 2008)

Hexenkriegerin Yishel auf der Suche nach einer gut organisierten Gilde

Server :Carroburg
Char Namme : Yishel
Klasse :Hexenkriegerin


Zt. Level 14,789567463527589473564 also kurz vor 15

Zur mir:

Alter 32
mmorpg Erfahrungen :GuildWars, 3 Jahre aktiv WoW,WoW-BC
Jetzt am liebsten "casual gaming" 

Bitte kurze Ingamepost da ich erstmal für 10 Tage im Urlaub bin


----------



## Tordial (19. September 2008)

So dann möchte ich auch mal =).
Wie ihr ja anhand des Kurzprofil lesen könnt,suche ich eine Ordnungsgilde auf dem Server Erengrad=)

Name: Lotionan /Toridal
Fraktion: Ordnung
Rasse:Imperium/Zwerg
Klasse:Feuermagier/Eisenbrecher
Server:Erengrad
ZIele: Mein Ziel ist es einfach Spaß zu haben und natürlich die Zerstörung in ihre Löcher zurück zu treiben.


Noch kurz zu mir : Ich bin 19 Jahre alt und mache eine Ausbildung. Zurzeit habe ich Urlaub ,dadurch ist Chance sehr groß mich auch INgame zu naja sagen wir mal nich "Casual-Zeiten" anzutreffen.
Hoffe auf baldige Antwort
Gruß Toridal =)


----------



## Klaasimodo (19. September 2008)

Name: Korta
Fraktion: Zerstörung
Rasse:Orc/Goblin
Klasse:Schamane
Server:Egrimm
ZIele: Eine Gilde die Spaß am Spiel haben. 


Ich suche eine Gilde auf dem Server Egrimm. Ich spiele einen Goblin-Schamanen namens Korta. Ich bin 35 Jahre und kann meistens nur abends spielen, da ich berufstätig bin. Ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr mich im Spiel ansprechen würdet. 
Gruß
Klaasimodo


----------



## Feroni (20. September 2008)

Hallo bin auf der Suche nach einer Gilde für RvR und PvE, bin mehr der hardcorespieler.

Fraktion: Ordnung

Realm: Carroburg

Volk: Imperium

Klasse: Hexenjäger R14 RR9

Name: Bralica


Bin im RL 19 Jahre alt und mache eine Ausbildung zum Einzelhandelskaufmann, bin nett und aufgeschlossen.

MMO Erfahrungen mit 1/2 Jahr Runescape 2 1/2 Jahre Ragnarok Online und 3 Jahre WoW.

Ts und Headset vorhanden, wird auch benutzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Würde mich sehr über eine Gildeneinladung freuen, schreibt mich einfach ingame oder hier an.


----------



## Demon82 (20. September 2008)

Name:  Darklord (Kann sich auch ändern *grins)
Fraktion: Ordnung / Zerstörung
Rasse: Elf, Mensch / Dunkelelf, Chaos
Klasse: Schwertmeister, Feuermage / Hexenkriegerin, Auserwaehlter
Ziele: (PvE, PvP)

Momentaner Server: Bolgasgrad (Fraktion:Ordnung)

Suche eine Gilde mit vielen Mitgliedern (ist halt wegen der online-zeiten prakticher), Ts²

Bin Gelegenheitsspieler, der aber nicht gerne alleine spielt. Ausserdem macht es mehr Spass wenn man sich dann noch über Ts² unterhalten kann und auch imGame ist es angenehmer sich so koordinieren zu können

Server kann auch gewechselt werden, da die Chars noch net so hoch sind und ich eh noch nach dem RICHTIGEN Mainchar suche, daher kann sich der Name auch ändern. Wichtig ist nur nette Gilde zu haben.

LG


----------



## _zorni_ (20. September 2008)

Name: Eldrilfintin
Fraktion: Ordnung
Rasse: Hochelf
Klasse: Schwertmeister
Ziele: Ausrottung des Chaos, RP, RVR, PVE
Real: Egrimm

Hallo, ich bin seit einigen Tagen bei WAR dabei und spiele derzeit oben genannten Charakter, der derzeit Level 12 und Rufrang 8 inne hat. 

Ich habe noch einen weiteren Charakter (Hexenmeister auf Huss), den ich aber als 2. Char sehe. Möchte eher auf Egrimm weiter spielen.

Ich selber bin 35 Jahre alt, seit '97 online Zocker, wobei da allerdings keine MMORPGs zu zählen (Ausnahme: Ultima Online). Ich begann mit Starcraft, um dann viele Jahre lang Q3A zu spielen und danach eine Pause einzulegen, um mich anderen Dingen zu widmen.

Rollenspiel technisch komme ich von der Welt des Schwarzen Auges (DSA) und spiele dies als Pen & Paper Rollenspiel seit vielen Jahren, bin hier auch Mitbetreiber diverser Communitys zum Thema. (z.B. www.dsa4.de www.dsa4forum.de  www.drakensang-forum.de).

Was erwarte ich von Gilden, deren Interesse ich hiermit evtl. Wecke?

- Gerne eine Gilde, die aus "alten Säcken" besteht
- Keine Zwangsonlinezeiten (Ich bin zwar häufig online, aber auch beruflich und Privat des Öfteren mal unterwegs)
- Eine gute Atmosphäre
- Kein Haufen Kiddies, deren Kommunikation ausschließlich aus sinnfreien Abkürzungen und ^^ besteht... (Aber die sind eh vermehrt beim Chaos aktiv, wie man hört :-)

Sollte ich nu also Euer Interesse geweckt haben, so meldet Euch ingame oder z.B. via ICQ unter der 58904307

Gruß,
Oli


----------



## Donniedarko (20. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen

ich suche eine gilde auf Seiten der Zerstörung auf dem Server Averland.

Name: Kzenox

Fraktion: Zerstörung

Rasse: Grünhäute

Klasse: Squigtreiba

Ziele: Alles was War hergiebt, sehr Zielstrebig und auf Erfolg aus, überwiegend im PVP aber auch im PVE

Realm: Averland

Level: Momentan Rang 11 und Rufrang 10


Zu meiner Person, ich bin 27 Jahre alt und komme aus Bremen im RL nennt man mich Maddin, MMORPG´s spiele ich seid anbeginn von WoW, war dort in einer erfolgreichen Gilde auf dem Server Dun Morogh. Im Mai 2008 dann habe ich mit WoW aufgehört und angefangen AoC zu spielen was mir aber schnell kein Spaß mehr gemacht hat und so bin ich jetzt bei WAR gelandet und ich bin sehr beeindruckt von dem Game. 

Ich suche eine Gilde die Zielstrebig und gut Organisiert ist, in der man Spaß haben kann und Teamplay groß geschrieben wird das alter sollte schon 18+ sein. Ich bin ein sehr aktiver Spieler.

Bei Interesse einfach Ingame melden oder per icq 206153896

Gruß Maddin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katona (20. September 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

Wir sind zwei Überläufer von WoW mit reichlich Erfahrung und suchen eine ansprechende *Zerstörungsgilde* auf dem Server *Helmgart*. Wir sind beide 20+, spielen praktisch täglich und bilden uns ein in der Regel relativ gut über Spiel und Klasse informiert zu sein. Wir spielen einen Jünger von Khaine und einen Chaos Barbaren und befinden uns derzeit im Levelbereich 13+. Wir haben beide sowohl an der Closed Beta als auch an der Open Beta teilgenommen.

Wir suchen eine semi-professionelle Gilde, also eine Gilde die nicht ganz planlos durch die Gegend läuft sondern Ziele und Organisation hat, aber wo es trotzdem keine überzogenen Verpflichtungen gibt. Uns intressiert sowohl PvE als auch RVR wobei die Gewichtung deutlich auf RvR liegt. Es wäre schön wenn die meisten in eurer Gilde so wie wir 20+ Jahre alt wären.

Die Gilde sollte schon etwas größer sein und in ihren Grundzügen etabliert. Wir suchen vor allem auch etwas wo regelmäßig was im Teamspeak los ist und eine gewisse Gruppenzugehörigkeit sowie ein Gemeinschaftsbewußtsein vorhanden ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei Interesse und für weitere Informationen meldet euch bitte bei mir über das Forum =)


Gruß, Katona


----------



## Bragush (20. September 2008)

Name: verrat ich noch nicht
Server:Helmgart
Klasse: Lvl 19er Chaos Barbar



So, bin 20 jahre alt zocke War aktiv, also wirklich Aktiv, bin aber kein Powergamer.

Ich suche eine Gilde, die mindesten über 10 Aktive mitspieler verfügt, die auch so gut wie täglich Online sind.
ich brauche keine Gilde in der alle member 18+ sind, wäre mir persönlich aber lieber.

Mir ist wichtig, dass die Gilde Aktiv TS nutzt, und wir  regelmäßig Instanzen und RvR durchziehen.


Solltet ihr einen Aktiven Barbaren mit MMO-Wrfahrung suchen meldet euch bei mir über ICQ : 380283575


----------



## DrDrolly (20. September 2008)

Name:cyra
Wunschfraktion:Zerstörung
Wunschrasse: dunkelelfen
Wunschklasse:zauberin

über mich
ich bin männlich und 18 jahre alt, ich bin ein recht umgänglicher typ (zumindes glaub ich das zu sein^^ naja, zumindest weiß ich, dass ich kein flamer bin, is ja schon ma was, nich). zu meinem spiel verhalten gibts es zu sagen, dass ich ein recht aktiver spieler bin, jedoch kein hardcore zocker, da ich ab und zu auch noch was fürs abi tun sollte, is ja irgendwie verständlich wie ich mein, aber naja. erfahrungen im mmorpg bereich hab ich in den letzten  1 1/2 jahren wie so viele in wow gesammelt, hab das nun aber wegen LK aufgegeben, ich war bisher noch nie in einer großen, oder besser gut organisierten gilde aber das kam warscheinlich auch daher, dass ich einfach ein wenig zu spät mit wow angefangen hatte.

ich suche
eine gilde die gut strukturiert ist und auch ziehle hat, nicht dieses "hey komm lass ma ne gilde machen" da dabei meiner meinung nach eh nie was bei raus kommt(bitte nich übel nehmen), was mir außerdem wichtig ist, ist da klima in der gilde.
ich interresiere mich vorallem für das RvR system von war, möchte aber auch den Pve content des spieles erleben. 

also alles in allem bin ich auf der suche nach einer netten, hilfsbereiten gilde, die im RvR wie auch im Pve ziehle hat und kein problem damit hat, dass ich an 2-3 tagen die woche nicht on sein kann.

puh hab ich wider ansprüche^^, aber wer sich und seine gilde hier drinn erkennt, kann mir ja ne mail auf Mrpeace@gmx.de
schreiben oder mich in game wspern. bis bald, cu.


----------



## Eisenseele (20. September 2008)

Name: Eisenseele
Klasse: Feuerzauberer
Rang: 20
Server: Erengrad

Ich suche eine nette Gilde, der es in erster Linie um Spaß geht. Ich selbst spiele im Moment sehr intensiv War, was jedoch daran liegt, das ich im Moment noch im Genus meiner Semesterferien bin. Sobald das Studieren wieder anfängt wird das Computerspielen dem Studium untergeordnet (was nicht heißt das ich nicht trotzdem sehr oft Online sein werde). Meine MMO Erfahrung beschränkt sich vor allem auf WoW, welches ich seit der Open Beta gespielt habe. Wenn ich in euer Schema passe oder ihr irgendwelche Fragen an mich habt, könnt ihr mich per PM per Ingame erreichen.


----------



## Kozmo (20. September 2008)

Gilden gesucht auf Moot / Zerstörung.

Zwei Freunde von mir spielen dort bereits und ich warte nur bis mein neuer Rechner kommt.

Einfach per PM kontaktieren ich melde mich dann zurück.

Wir sind Zelot / Squig Treiba / ???


----------



## helltrain (21. September 2008)

Name: Klerox
Fraktion: Zerstörung
Rasse:  Barbar
Klasse:Chaos PvE 24 / RvR 14 Barbar
Server: Averland
ZIele: naja sollte ne übersichtliche gilde sein ^^ ca 30 +/- oder weniger ^^, mit dem man ma was machen kann und Spaß am spiel hat


----------



## Murgroz (21. September 2008)

Warum schreiben so viele ihren Server nicht dazu? Wäre deutlich besser, wenn eine interessierte Gilde das hier liest, sonst muss man immer erst fragen auf welchem Server der jenige ist.


----------



## Chris1975 (21. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Suche für meinen Zeloten Scarecrow, der auf Heilung geskillt ist, auf Bolgasgrad eine aktive Gilde, die Spaß am Spiel hat.
Mein großes Interesse liegt beim RvR. Spiele aber auch PvE.
Bin glaube ein guter Teamspieler und meine Erfahrung reicht von Star Wars Galaxies über WoW und AoC.

Wenn jemand Platz für mich hat und einen Heiler, der noch in der Lehre ist, gebrauchen kann, möchte sich bitte ingame melden.
Sollte ich mal nicht On sein, schickt mir bitte im Spiel ein Brief und ich melde mich dann.

Bis denn


----------



## Nki (21. September 2008)

Name: Auf Anfrage
Fraktion: Order
Rasse: Archmage
Klasse: Lvl 19
Server: Carroburg
Ziele: Eine Gruppe für die Scenarios und PQ´s zu haben, die auch was reissen kann und nicht nur zergt wäre schon mal nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bin so gut wie immer 1. im Healranking und suche somit eine spielstarke Gilde.
Wenns geht bitte eine Größere.


----------



## redway45 (22. September 2008)

Hallo,
auch ich suche eine Gilde,

ich spiele (noch) 2 Charaktere,
einen Sigmarpriester und eine Feuermagierin,
beide sind auf Stufe 10.

Fraktion: Ordnung 
Rasse: Imperium
Klasse: FARAS --> Sigmarpriester Stufe 10 / ASKARA --> Feuermagierin Stufe 10
Server: Bolgasgrad
Ziele: 
Da ich in der IT-Branche arbeite, kommt es schonmal vor dass ich unterwegs bin in anderen Städten, 
somit kann ich nicht garantieren dass ich jeden Tag online bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wem dies kein Dorn im Auge ist, kann sich gerne bei mir melden, den WENN ich daheim bin, bin ich (fast ausschließlich) am zocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bisher konnte ich mich entscheiden, welchen der beiden Charaktere ich als Main spielen will, ich denke aber das kommt je nach Gefühl für den RvR-Kampf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Somit wäre mir Recht wenn ich beide Chars in eine Gilde einbringen kann, und mich im Laufe des Spiels entscheide welchen Char ich als Main spielen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Am besten wäre eine Gilde mit dem Einsatz von TS, zur besseren Absprache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Refaser (22. September 2008)

Hallo! 

Suche eine Gilde auf Erengrad, hatte bereits einen Thread aufgemach aber ich denke hier ist es besser aufgehoben!

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=63460

Hoffe es gibt leude die Lust darauf haben!

Wer keine Lust hat reinzuschauen:
Fraktion : Zerstörung
Rasse: Dunkelelf und Chaos
Klassen: Main lvl 20 Zauberin, Twink lvl 14 Zelot

Ziele: Spaß haben!

Zwei weitere Freunde von mir würden auch gerne in einer netten Gilde eintretten, wir haben spaß am  RvR sowie PvE und Spielen täglich, meistens Abends!

Waaaaaaaghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## realmagic (22. September 2008)

hu hu zusammen,

ich suche eine ordnungs gilde auf dem server bolgasgrad. am liebsten wäre mir einen mittelgroße gilde. lieber klasse statt masse. natürlich sollte ts und ein forum auch vorhanden sein. meine hauptspielzeit ist abends ab 20 uhr. ich kann auch erst ab da ts nutzen, auch wenn ich mal tagsüber kurz im spiel sein sollte.

ich heiße marco und bin 34 jahre jung. und meine interessen in warhammer sind natürlich pvp. aber auch fürs pve und öffentlichqeusts bin ich zu haben.

Server: Bolgasgrad
Fraktion : Ordnung
Rasse: Zwerg 
Klasse: Runenpriester (zur zeit lvl 15)

würde mich freuen wenn ich auf diesem wege was finden würde !!!

schreibt mir einfach eine pn hier im forum oder per xfire. 
xfirename: hegelvatta

gruß


----------



## Bandrus (22. September 2008)

Guten Nabend!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Ordnung´s Gilde!

Es sollte ein Server ohne Warteschlangen sein oder zumindest auf Seiten der Ordnung nicht.

Da ich mich für keine Karriere bis jetzt entscheiden konnte würde ich das nehmen was gerade noch dringend gebraucht wird!

Zu meiner Person: bin 24 Jahre alt, komme aus Recklinghausen (Ruhrgebiet) und bin Student!

Hoffe auf diesem Weg eine nette Gilde zu finden!

Schreibt mir einfach eine PN


----------



## Lotthar (23. September 2008)

Erengard - Ordnung - Ü30 Brüdergespann

*Wir*
Wir sind ein Brüdergespann, beide Ü30 und suchen nach einer Gilde, in der wir uns wohl fühlen können.
Wir beide haben reichlich Erfahrungen im Teamspiel und MMO Bereich, sowohl aus DAOC, WoW, AoC und anderen Spielen.

*Gesucht*
Gesucht ist eine Gilde die sowohl auf RvR als auch auf PvE erfolgsorientiert und trotzdem auf Spaß ausgerichtet ist, mehr als 30 Member hat, TS und Forum bietet und noch ein paar zuverlässige und aktive Mitstreiter sucht.
Wir sind Forum und TS aktiv und haben keine Berührungsängste

*Charakter*
Leveltechnisch sind wir erst 11, haben aber auch schon auf einem anderen Server einen 15er Charakter (meinerseits Hexenjäger) stehen.
Wir spielen einen Feuermagier und einen Sigmapriester, wobei ich als "Twink", wenn mein Bruder nicht on ist, auch einen Sigmapriester spiele.

*Erreichen*
Wenn ihr an "uns" interessiert seit, dann schreibt mir entweder eine PM oder ihr schreibt mich in Game einfach an. Mein Name dort ist "Lotta".

Gruß, Lotta


----------



## [DM]Zottel (23. September 2008)

---


----------



## Herr11 (23. September 2008)

Name: Archaenon
Fraktion: Ordnung
Rasse: Chaos
Klasse: Chosen (auf lvl 16 Immo.)
Ziele: RvR/PvP orientierte, lustig,spaßige Gilde.
Realm: Middenland


----------



## DocFloppy (23. September 2008)

Name: Zottler
Fraktion: Ordnung
Server: Erengrad
Rasse: Zwerg (leert den Humpen :-) )
Klasse: Maschinist
Lvl: 11 (Stand:23.09.)


Ich suche eine nette freundliche Gilde. Keine Pro´s, keine 24/7 er abhängigen die ihre Sucht nur von WoW nach WAR verlegt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hauptsächliche Erfahrung hab ich durch WoW was MMORPG angeht, meiner RP Erfahrung füge ich mal MagicTheGathering hinzu.

Bin 23 und komme aus Berlin, wenn das wichtig ist.

Soweit, schönen Gruß!

Edit: Bin Abends meißt so ab 21 Uhr online... wenn nicht grad das Spiel abstürzt :-)


----------



## qgi (23. September 2008)

Name: Devon
Fraktion: Ordnung
Rasse: Imperium
Klasse: Hexenjäger
Level: 15
Realm: *Carroburg*

Ziele:
Ich suche eine nette Gilde, die groß genug ist, um regelmäßige gemeinsame Unternehmungen zu starten, aber klein genug, dass ich mich auch sinnvoll einbringen kann. Mir ist vor allem Humor in der Kommunikation und der Spaß am Spiel wichtig.  Da ich selber schon 32 bin, fände ich es nett, wenn in der Gilde auch Mitglieder sind, die schon Mitte zwanzig oder älter sind. Ich hab aber auch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es 15-jährige gibt, mit denen man Spaß haben und sich vernünftig unterhalten kann, daher ist das sicher kein Ausschluß-Kriterium. Wichtig ist mir auch, dass der Gildenname einigermaßen zu meinem Char und irgendwo in die Welt passt. Teamspeak wäre kein Problem, ich find aber auch, dass man per Text auch ganz lustig quatschen kann.

Online-Zeiten:
Ich bin normalerweise täglich abends für ca. 2 Stunden online und am Sonntag meistens den ganzen Tag. Allerdings gehen meine Frau und meine Freunde im Zweifelsfall vor und arbeiten muss ich dann auch noch, weswegen das nur "Richtzeiten" sind.

Erfahrung:
Ich spiele seit fast 20 Jahren regelmäßig, habe Online-Spiele aber erst kürzlich für mich entdeckt. Den richtigen Zugang zu MMOs habe ich zunächst über LOTRO (also PvE lastig) gefunden, wegen der doch sehr begrenzten Welt zu WoW gewechselt. Jetzt in einer neuen Community nicht 4 Jahre nach all den anderen anzufangen, fand ich dann aber verlockender und PvP/RvR will ich auch gerne stärker betreiben. Allerdings lieber in einer Stammgruppe/Gilde als dauernd mit wechselnden Personen mit wechselnden Vorstellungen was "gewinnen" heißt...

Schreibt mir doch eine PM oder sprecht mich Online an, wenn ihr noch Platz für jemanden wie mich habt.


----------



## Dadeldi (23. September 2008)

Name: Theldonar
Fraktion: Ordnung
Rasse: Hochelf
Klasse: weisser Löwe
Level: 12
Realm: Huss


Seid gegrüsst

Ich bin auf der suche nach einer Gilde in der kein Zwang herrscht. Ich bin 33 Jahre alt und komme aus der Schweiz ;-) ICh möchte in einer Umgebung aufwachsen in der man sich respektiert und mit Anstand behandelt. Auch wenn ich mal keine Lust auf Gruppenspiel habe sondern einfach Crafte oder meinen Wälzer versuche zu füllen sollte das kein problem für Euch sein. Gewisse Regeln gehören sicherlich in jede Gilde aber auf Regeln wie : ein Tag nicht on = Kick ect. kann ich getrost verzichten. Ich erhoffe mir auf diesem wege eine nette Gilde zu finden die Humorvoll ist und einen manchmal ein wenig eigenartigen Charakter akzeptieren kann.

Vieleicht besteht ja Intresse an einem Individium wie mir, ich würde mich auf jeden Fall freuen etwas von Euh zu hören :-)

Hochachtungsvoll Theldonar und sein Kriegslöwe Monotonga


----------



## Shrukan (23. September 2008)

Name: Gringrock
Wunsch-Fraktion: Zerstörung
Wunsch-Rasse: Grünhäute
Wunsch-Klasse: Schwarzork
ZIele: Eine perfekte Mischung aus RvR-Schlachten & ab & an was im PvE zusammen machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## psycho.haus (23. September 2008)

hiho zusammen 

wir suchen auf dem server Moot 
eine gilde auf seiter der zerstörung
wir haben bis jetzt 2 Auserkorener mit lv9 und 10

was wir genau suchen ist eine etwas grösse gilde da wir 
gerne in gruppen qwesten und auch eine sehr hilfesbereite gilde
da wir beide auch sehr hilfsbereit sind 

auch so ja zu uns wir sind bei schon über 18  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (19 und 25)
haben beide bis jetzt wow gezock zwischen 1-3 jahre  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und wir können es beide nicht mehr sehn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
achsi ja wir sind auch keine gelegenehitsspieler allso wir zocken beide schon 
recht oft (allso mit uns kann man immer rechnen)

wir würden uns freun wen sich eine pasende gilde so schnell wir möglich meldet
(in game namen sind Abadon und Delvan)

MFG psycho.haus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hannya181 (23. September 2008)

Hallo ich weiß nicht mehr weiter. Bin Anführer einer 6 Mann Gruppe! (5 weitere und ich) bei der gilden gründung wird mir jedoch gesagt, dass ich Leiter einer 6er Gruppe sein muss. Was mache ich falsch?

Grüße 
Hannya181


----------



## Cheana (24. September 2008)

Huhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir (Hexenkriegerin, Level 20 und Jünger des Khaine, Level 15) suchen auf dem Server *Stirland (Zerstörung)* ebenfalls noch eine nette Gilde. 
Im Moment natürlich erstmal mit dem Ziel, gemeinsam zu leveln - sowohl im PvE als auch in RvR-Schlachten. 
Wir bringen beide ein paar Jährchen WoW-Erfahrung mit, was nicht heißen soll, dass wir nun eine 24/7 Hardcore-Gilde suchen, denn Arbeit und Uni geht da defninitiv vor *g*.

Würde mich freuen, wenn sich jemand meldet - mein ingame Name ist Xanaria.

So long 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valek Jace (24. September 2008)

Ihr müsst euch alle bei dem Gildenersteller einfinden.


----------



## Folgrim (24. September 2008)

Hallo

Ich suche für meinen Feuerzauberer Valimar ( lvl 13 ) eine nette Gilde
auf dem Server Kemmlar. 

Wenn irgendmöglich keine 24/7 Spieler die überall durchhetzen wollen.
Ach ja, und da ich selber schon die 30 hinter mir gelassen habe, würde
ich es vorziehen keine Gespräche über das neue BRAVO Abo führen zu
müssen. ( Nein ich Hasse keine Jungen Menschen, denn mir ist durchaus
bewusst das die Pubertät einen völlig normalen Jungen zu einem Hirntoten
Irren machen kann. Ich möchte nur mit keinem dieser Art mein Hobby
verbringen.)

Desweiteren würde ich keiner Gilde Beitreten in der leute wie Wurstpelle,
Starkbier, Megagemächt, usw rumlaufen.

Ihr seht ich bin fast anspruchslos

On bin Ich immer ca ab 18Uhr .

MFG

Folgrim

PS: Alle fehler im Text sind gewollt, und ausdruck meiner Persönlichkeit


----------



## Hammerschild (24. September 2008)

@Folgrim : Du solltest den Server angeben auf dem du spielst ! Sonst sehe ich schwarz was die Gildensuche angeht.

btw. Gibt eine echt nette Ordnungsgilde auf Egrimm .... hab ich gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Da hängen auch ein paar alte Säcke rum


----------



## Folgrim (24. September 2008)

Hammerschild schrieb:


> @Folgrim : Du solltest den Server angeben auf dem du spielst ! Sonst sehe ich schwarz was die Gildensuche angeht.
> 
> btw. Gibt eine echt nette Ordnungsgilde auf Egrimm .... hab ich gehört
> 
> ...





Ja habe ich auch gesehen, jetz ist der server mit dabei.

Trotzdem vielen Dank fürs aufpassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maxxscho (24. September 2008)

Ich suche hiermit eine nette Gilde auf dem Server: MOOT
Feuermagier
Lvl 13 Rufrang 10

Die Gilde sollte keine Hardcore-gilde sein und spielen sollte Spaß bleiben und nicht Pflicht werden.
Dennoch sollten gewisse Ziele als Gilde angestrebt werden, jedoch ohne Zwang.

Noch weiteres sollte es schon ne Erwachsenen-Gilde sein, bin 28 und aus Österreich.

Falls wer für mich verwendung findet ^^ , bitte PM.


----------



## derdumme2 (24. September 2008)

Ich suche eine Gilde auf dem Server Helmgart auf der Seite der Zerstörung.


Name: Kyrafansor  Rang 11
Rasse: Dunkelelfin
Klasse Jüngerin des Khains

In der Gilde sollte ein großer Punkt sein aus Spaß zu spielen und nicht eine "du musst" Gemeinschaft sein.
Aber dennoch sollte die Gilde etwas erreichen wollen.

Zu mir ich bin noch 14 Jahre alt ( bitte keine Vorurteile) und kann deshalb auch in der Woche nicht immer bis 23Uhr oder länger wach bleiben.

Ich hoffe das mich eine nette Gilde aufnehmen würde. (PM bitte)


----------



## Arkasi (24. September 2008)

Suche Gilde [ORDNUNG] auf NULN:

Ich bin 32 Jahre alt, spiele einen (momentan) lvl 14 Feuermagier und spiele seit mehreren Jahren MMORPGs.

Wer noch gute DD Verstärkung sucht, kann mich unter Arkasi ingame oder hier anschreiben, ich bin sehr oft online.

Vorerst schaue ich mir das Spiel so richtig an, bis ich mir irgendwelche Ziele setze, ich spiele sowohl gerne PvP als auch PvE.


----------



## spectrumizer (24. September 2008)

*WAAAGH!*

Ich suche für meinen *Umbradz* (momentan Rang 14) eine *gute und moschige Ü18-Gilde* auf dem Server *Egrimm*.

Ich hab keine Lust mehr, mich komplett mit Randomgruppen durch die RvR-Szenarien zu schlagen, da ich deren Leistungen für meinen Teil meist als recht demotivierend empfinde. Soviel Aspirin kann man teilweise garnicht nehmen, um die Kopfschmerzen wegen der Tischplatte zu betäuben.
Auch bin ich immer gern für allerlei Open-RvR-Schabernack zu haben!

Das Gildenklima sollte natürlich und entspannt sein. Kleine Streitereien kommen überall mal vor und gehören dazu. Trotzdem sollte eine funktionierende Struktur vorhanden sein und die Leute sich auch daran halten. Faires teilen sowie geben und nehmen dürfen in der Gilde ebenfalls keine Fremdwörter sein. Koordination und Absprachen über TS2 / Ventrilo wären als Sahnehäubchen auch noch bombastisch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Egrimm ist ein RP-Server. Da ich aber selber eher Hobby-RP'ler bin, darf das die Gilde auch gern sein. 

PM an mich oder im Spiel anflüstern. Würde mich freuen!


----------



## DASCH14 (24. September 2008)

Name: Gorbaagh
*Fraktion: Zerstörung*
*Realm: Bolgasgrad*
Rasse: Goblin
*Klasse: Schamane (Heal) - aktuell Lvl 11 *
Ziele: Ganz klar Gruppen PvP wo is mir egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Spielweise Fokus primär auf Heilung, Boosts durch Damage Bonus. Ab und an ne PQ ist aber auch gern gesehen.
Gesuchte Gilde:  Altersschnitt wenn möglich mind. 20+ (bin 32) und Fokus auf Gruppenaktionen wie Szenarien und RvR, nicht zu groß damit der persönliche Bezug nicht verloren geht.

Einfach ingame antellen oder ne PM an mich schicken.


----------



## Hasgli (25. September 2008)

*erledigt*

Habe einen nette Gilde gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muegge (25. September 2008)

Hallo,

ich suche für meinen Hexenjäger auf dem Server Bolgasgrad eine gilde die später im RvR aktiv sein wird 
bin zur zeit level 18 und kann jeden tag mehrere stunden spielen

einfach ingame melden name ist "Xianta"


----------



## Hexe Babajaga (25. September 2008)

Name: Schneewind
Fraktion: Ordnung
Realm: Kemmler
Rasse: Hochelf
Klasse: Erzmagerin - momentanl Lvl 10

Da ich hier mit 36 Jahren wohl zu den älteren Semestern zähle, suche ich eine "reifere" Gilde mit netten und gepflegten Umgangsformen! 
Bis zum Erscheinen von Warhammer online war ich jahrelang in einer sehr harmonisch geführten Gilde in der Welt von WoW unterwegs.
Hier fühlte ich mich unheimlich wohl, wobei ich leider mit diesem Spiel aus privaten Gründen aufhören- und schweren Herzens gehen musste. *seufzt  
Ich erhoffe mir von einer neuen Gildengemeinschaft ein ähnliches Harmoniebündnis , wo ich mich gut aufgehoben und wohlfühlen werde. 
Weiterhin will ich noch anfügen, dass bei mir in erster Linie mein Familienleben im Vordergrund steht. 
Ansonsten bin ich eher der ruhige ausgeglichene Typ. Man sagt mir nach, dass ich nett, uneigennützig und hilfsbereit war bzw. hoffentlich auch noch bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Momentan befinde ich mich noch in der Einspielphase, da ich erst seit einigen Tagen in der Welt von Warhammer online unterwegs bin.

Ich würde mich über freuen, wenn sich Jemand bei mir melden würde, wobei ich für weitere Fragen selbstverständlich zur Verfügung stehe.

In diesem Sinne

Grüße Mirko


----------



## coldblue (25. September 2008)

Name: Wird bei Erstellung ausgesucht
Wunsch-Fraktion: Ordnung
Wunsch-Rasse: 	Das Imperium der Menschen
Wunsch-Klasse: Hexenjäger


Habe bis jetzt die Klassen an getestet. Würde jetzt gern mit einer Gilde als Hexenjäger starten andere Klassen werde bestimmt irgendwann mal folgen.
Server habe ich noch nicht ausgesucht, soll aber kein OpenPVP-Server sein und soll nicht unbedingt einer von den leeren sein.

Zu mir ich bin 26 Jahre alt, habe schon ein wenig Erfahrung in andere MMORPG, möchte aber jetzt ganz zu WAR wechseln. Nächste Woche habe ich Urlaub deswegen wurde ich gern jetzt starten und in der Woche einwenig mehr Zeit für WAR habe als sonst. Meine Normalespielzeite sind so zwischen 18 und 23 Uhr außer am Wochenende.


----------



## Lucinia (25. September 2008)

Hallo Leute!

Ich bin mit meinem Kumpel auf der suche nach einer aktiven kleinen Gilde =)
Aber erst mal zu mir, bzw zu uns: Wir sind beide 24 Jahre alt und kommen aus dem wunderschönen Niedersachsen =) Ich studiere seid 2,5 Jahren in Bayern und anstatt mir Abends dämliches TV Programm zu geben spiel ich lieber ein wenig! Mein Kumpel fängt nun an auf Lehramt zu studieren = mässig Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir beide haben, wie so viele hier, WoW gespielt und waren so ziemlich seid Release dabei. Aufgehört hab ich wegen aktiver Unlust ein lila Item gegen das nächste einzutauschen =) Trotz allem habe wir beide in der Zeit gelernt, wie man in einer Grp zu aggieren hat, seine Char so zu spielen wie es das Team erfordert, hilfsbereit zu sein, durchhaltevermögen zu beweisen und hin und wieder auch mal Kritik zu vertragen! Wir sind beide keine TS Muffel (könn aber auch den Mund halten wenn es erforderlich ist), immer freundlich und zu 99% gut gelaunt =)
Soviel zu uns!

Was suchen wir? Also eine kleine Gilde, mit ca 20 ""aktive"" Member. Eine Gilde mit 100+ Mitglieder wo immer nur 20 online sind muss nicht sein! Schwerpunkt Destro klatschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, ist klar, zusammen Szenarien bestreiten aber Burgen stürmen und Open PvP sollte nicht zu kurz kommen. Es sollte ein gewissen Niveu herrschen und wenn möglich ein Durchschnittsalter von 20+

Zu den Fakten: 
Wir spielen beide Helmgart, wechseln aber heute Nachmittag auf Oststeppe!
Fraktion: Ordnung.....was sonst?
mein Char's: Zwerg Grimroll 16 Mecha (Main)
                    Elf Gilronec 15 Mage (als Heiler) 
die Chars von meinem Freund: Mensch Asmodal 16 Sigmarpriester (Main)
                                              Zwerg Asmodan 10 Runenpriester

Zudem haben wir einen TS Server, den wir auch gerne zur Verfügung stellen!


Also wer auf dem neuen Server noch tatkräftige Unterstützung sucht oder brauchen könnte, bitte melden.
Wir würden uns über feedback freuen. Antwort bitte via PM an mich!

liebe Grüße
Luci & Asmo


----------



## Miroo (25. September 2008)

Hallo Community ich bin neu bei war was ich suche ist eine Gilde /player die mir helfen besser in war einzusteigen ob ich allianz oder horde spiele ist mir eigentlich egal suche nur nette leute dir mir helfen mich in war zurechtzufinden die klasse ist mir noch net wichtig ich sage mal das was gebraucht wird spiele ich bitte meldet euch 

MFG MIRO


----------



## Murgroz (25. September 2008)

An dieser Stelle gleich meine erste Einstiegshilfe: Liest dir die Klassenbeschreibungen und so weiter durch, damit du weißt, was du spielen willst und wie du es spielen musst.

Woher ich weiß, dass du es nicht getan hast? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weil du, wenn du dich ein wenig mit dem Game beschäftigt hättest, wüsstest,  dass es weder Allianz noch Horde gibt. (Das ist nur eine Erklärung, kein Flame.) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nemth (25. September 2008)

Huhu liebe WAR community,

ich bin ein "noch" low level Zelot mit dem Namen "Gojira" auf dem wunderschönen server Wissenland und suche eine nette gilde um die Abenteuer von WAR zu erkunden und zu bestehen, ich bin im RL 23 jahre alt heiße Patrick und komme aus dem wunderschönen Frankenland. Ich würde mich sehr über antworten freuen, schreibt mich einfach in game an oder schickt mir eine PM...

lg Gojira/Patrick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Archiatros (26. September 2008)

Servus zusammen!

Ich suche eine Gilde auf dem *Server: Wissenland*.
Meine Onlinezeiten sind allerdings sehr wechselnd, da ich in der Gastronomie arbeite.


Name: Julyna
Fraktion: Zerstörung
Rasse: Dunkelelfen
Klasse: Jüngerin des Khaine

Ziele: ausgewogenes Mittelmaß zwischen PVE und RVR

In diesem Sinne,
Grüße


----------



## Gloaro (26. September 2008)

Ich suche eine *Ordnungs-Gilde* auf dem Server *Averland*.


Name: Bram
Fraktion: Ordnung
Rasse: Zwerg (<3) 
Klasse: Maschinist (z.Z. fast rang6)
Ziele: Ich suche nach einer Gilde, die einen Neu-WAR'ler wie mich aufnimmt, und sich aktiv am RvR-Geschehen beteiligt.

MfG Glo aka Bram 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eratic (27. September 2008)

Suche Gilde!

Charaktername: Erratic
Klasse: Imperium
Karriere: Hexenjäger (Lvl. 16)
Ziel: Fun haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lioni (27. September 2008)

.


----------



## Gorgamir (28. September 2008)

Eratic schrieb:


> Suche Gilde!
> 
> Charaktername: Erratic
> Klasse: Imperium
> ...




Ganz selten hilft es auch den Server mit anzugeben... Aber wirklich nur in den seltensten fällen


----------



## Tabasco567 (28. September 2008)

CARROBURG - ZERSTÖRUNG


Charname: Adonay
Klasse: Zelote, lvl 11

Ziele: 
- RvR, Szenarien, PQ
- guter Heiler sein!
- Spass haben 

TS erwünscht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myunjihausen (28. September 2008)

Suche SPAßGILDE, Server is Wurscht :-)

Genauer gesagt suche ich eine Gilde, die ganz entspannt durch Warhammer Online turnt, ohne allzuviele Zwänge, am liebsten mit gemischten Mitgliedern weiblich/männlich (ist immer entspannter so, ausserdem fehlt der Hang zum Schniedelwutzvergleich wie in reinen Männergilden). Chat & TS sollte locker und spaßorientiert und auf keinen Fall humorfrei sein ;-)
Ich hab Spaß an ALLEN Aspekten des Spiels, halte nichts vom Powerleveln nur um schnell ins "Endgame" zu kommen und bin sehr gerne in Gruppen, sei es zum Questen, für PQs, Szenario & Open-PvP.
Biete einige Jahre Erfahrung in Sachen Online-Rollenspiel, viel Humor, bin Teamfähig, entspannt und auch schon etwas älter (30 Jahre).
Auf Erengard hab ich bereits einen 18er Sigmarpriester, würde aber auch auf nem anderen Server anfangen.
Angebote & Gildenvorschläge per PN an mich - vielen Dank ;-D


----------



## saiyan (29. September 2008)

Heyho, 

wir suchen eine Gilde auf *Bolgasgrad*

(ich)
Name: Nayias
Fraktion: Zerstörung
Rasse: Chaos
Klasse: Chaosbarbar
Level: 19 
RufRang: 14

(Kollege)
Name: Shinshan
Fraktion: Zerstörung
Rasse: Dunkelelfen
Klasse: Jüngerin des Khaine
Level: 21 
RufRang: 14 


Ziele: Hauptsächlich für PVP und RVR. 

Grüße 

sai


----------



## drdjin (30. September 2008)

EDIT: Bin vergeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MirkoSt (30. September 2008)

Hallo.

Server:  Erengrad

Name: Mirko
Wunsch-Fraktion: Ordnung
Wunsch-Rasse: Zwerg
Wunsch-Klasse: Maschinist
ZIele: Durch meine Arbeit in der Gastronomie habe ich sehr unterschiedliche Arbeitszeiten ( hatten wir doch weiter oben schon ;-) )
          Ich würde mich über eine Gilde freuen, die flexible Beteiligung hat und als Feierabendsippe Spass hat.

Ich bin 31 und wohne in Österreich

Danke


----------



## Mudenor (1. Oktober 2008)

Guten Morgen,
Bin zurzeit auf Gildensuche auf dem Realm Helmgart (Ordnung).

Name: Mudenor (Grudgefist)
Rasse: Zwerg
Klasse: Eisenbrecher
Level: 20

Ich selbst bin 19 Jahre alt und habe MMORpg-Erfahrung in DAoC und WoW, außerdem ist mir das Tabletop selbst nicht unbekannt und spiele seit ca. 2 jahren Zwerge und Vampire. 
Von einer Gilde erwarte ich mir das der Spielspaß im Vordergrund steht, aber dennoch ein gewisser Ehrgeiz besteht etwas im Spiel zu erreichen. 
Außerdem sollte sie im RvR aktiv sein, aber den PvE-Content nicht verschmähen.
Ich habe kein Interesse an Massengilden, wo nie etwas zustande kommt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Mude


----------



## Frenj (1. Oktober 2008)

Moin, 

Nameurzer
Volk:Grünhäute(Gobbo)
Klasse:Schamane 
ICh such eine möglichst neue Gilde um von anfang an mitmischen zu können.Mein Server  ist Wissenburg.
Mein Ziel wäre einfach in eine nette Gilde zu kommen wo ich auch ma ruhig ein paar tage nicht on sein darf. 

So Far.


----------



## Zoderos (1. Oktober 2008)

Name: Durnik
Volk: Zwerg
Klasse: Eisenbrecher

Server: Averland


----------



## HerrK (1. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche eine nette, erwachsene und lockere Gilde auf dem Server *Helmgart*
mit der ich hauptsächlich tagsüber zusammen questen und RvR betreiben kann.

Name: Cholerik
Fraktion: Ordnung
Rasse: Imperium
Klasse: Sigmar-Priester
Ziel: Heilung
Level: 14




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lunafire (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich und meine Lebensgefährtin suchen eine Gilde auf dem Server Drakenwald

Kurz zu uns. Wir sind beide berufstätig und haben auch noch paar andere Hobbys sind also im Gegensatz zu früher keine Powergamer mehr. Wir spielen Warhammer erst seit 2 Tagen, sind daher auch erst Stufe 8. Wir machen gerne PvE und PvP am liebsten halt mit mehreren Leuten, darum suchen wir ja eine Gilde.

Wir suchen eine Gilde die zumindest ein Forum hat, HP ist nett aber kein muss. Einen TS Server könnte ich bieten falls nicht vorhanden. Ein gepflegter Umgang ist uns auch wichtig, ich will da gar nicht von Alter sprechen (wir sind 29 und 27) , aber wir haben kein Bock auf Spieler die ständig rumflamen und sich nur in "Roxor L33t Sp3ak" unterhalten.


Mein Charakter:

Name: Tyriel
Fraktion: Ordnung
Rasse: Hochelf
Klasse: Weisser Löwe

Erfahrungen: Merdian 59. The 4th Coming, Everquest, Horizons, Lineage II, City of Heroes, City of Villains, World of Warcraft.


Ihr Charakter :

Name: Andária
Fraktion: Ordnung
Rasse: Hochelf
Klasse: Erzmagierin

Erfahrungen : Everquest, Horizon, Lineage II, City of Villains, World of Warcraft.


----------



## Aresblood (2. Oktober 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen ,
Ich suche auf Seiten der Zerstörung/ Carroburg
eine nette und aktive Gilde die sich auf PvP/RvR aus gelegt hatt 

Ich besitze rellativ gute MMORG's erfahrungen da ich vor Warhammer , WOW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   gespielt habe und das knapp 1 1/2 Jahre.
Im moment spiele ich auf dem Server Carroburg auf Seiten der Zerstörung 

Ich bin ein Lv 22 chosen ( heute vllt 23 oder 24 )


Mein Charakter:

Name:    Deathwar
Fraktion: Zerstörung
Rasse:   Chaos
Klasse:   Auserkorener


Würde mich über eine Einladung sehr freuen


----------



## Sinthalor (2. Oktober 2008)

Hallo WAR-Kämpfer,

mein Bruder und ich suchen eine Gilde auf dem RP-RVR-Server Galrauch auf Seite der Zerstörung. 

Kurz zu uns: Wir sind 32 bzw. 38 alt und haben bislang hauptsächlich WOW gespielt. Bereits seit den ersten Tagen finden wir WAR klasse und haben schon verschiedene Charaktere angespielt - der WOW-Account ruht;-). Im Moment haben wir uns jetzt für folgende 2 entschieden:

Hexenkriegerin, Shauku, Lvl 19
DoK, Sinthalor, Lvl 16

Wir finden vor allem die Community sehr angenehm, Gruppen zu finden ist garkein Problem und das Spiel macht einfach Spaß. Wir sind jetzt keine RP-Profis aber begeisterte + lernwillige Einsteiger. Wir freuen uns vor allem auf große RvR-Schlachten, wollen aber auch gerne die PVE-Inhalte kennenlernen.

Erwarten kann man von uns immer gute Laune, Hilfsbereitschaft und Spaß am Spiel. Nicht erwarten kann man wegen Job und Familie 24/7-Onlinezeiten.

Wir würden uns sehr freuen auf diesem Weg Kontakt zu einer Gilde zu bekommen.

Bis dahin, S&S


----------



## Necrophyt (2. Oktober 2008)

Hallo, suche eine wie auch anders erwartet eine Gilde.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab auf dem Server Erengrad schon einiges auf Chaos seite mit Freunden zusammen an Erfahrung sammeln können, aber das Problem das ich unter der woche nur ein zwei stünderl zeit habe und daher keine Lust auf Warteschlangen größer 200 leute habe. Am WE schaut des aber anders aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !!

Daher such ich eine nette mittelgroße Gilde mit TS und Lust auf gemeinsame Schlachten und dem Verständnis für berufstätige + weiterbildende Member. 

Erfahrungen hab ich im Umgang mit Hexenkriegerin und Magus gesammelt, aber bin eigentlich Fan von dicker Rüstung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (angespielt auf minimum von lvl 5 hab ich eigentlich alles mal gehabt aber spiele gerne das was benötigt wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Die Seite ist mir eigentlich Wurst, also schreibt mir bitte ne PM falls ihr Lust auf nen netten, verplanten Typen habt. 

Zu meiner Person noch: Alter 23, komme aus der Münchner Region 
Angefangen hab ich auf einem UO Shard vor mittlerweile 7 oder 8 jahren? (oh gott ich werd alt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) danach noch nen paar asiagrinder wow ldro und aoc 
Erfahrung mit Warhammer hab ich schon seit 15 jahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Spiele Skaven und Bretonen und in 40k hab ich Imps und Tau gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Greez


----------



## Fîrstî (2. Oktober 2008)

Hallo und ein herzliches WAAAGH an euch,
ich suche eine Ordnungsgilde auf dem Server Middenland. Mein Character ist derzeit auf Rang 13, was sich aber schnell gen 40 ändert. (Habe erst vor 2 Tagen mit der Ordnung angefangen.)
Als Karriere habe ich einen (Auf Heilung Geskillten) Sigmarpriester gewählt, welcher mir auch sehr viel Spaß macht und somit die neue Gilde *aktiv* als Heiler unterstützen könnte.
Ein bisschen was zu mir: Ich bin 15 Jahre alt und heiße Julian. Habe einige Jahre Erfahrung mit anderen MMO's (z.B. Guild Wars, Herr der Ringe Online, WoW). Nun suche ich aber eine neue Herausforderung in War.
Ich verfolge keine spezifischen Ziele in WAR, sondern möchte einfach nur aktiv am Spiel teilnehmen. Dazu gehört für mich "Keep-Raids" ,PvE, aber auch normales RvR bzw PvP. Also möchte im Grunde eine ausgewogene Mischung aus PvE und PvP machen, wobei der Schwerpunkt allerdings auf dem PvP liegt.
Ich hoffe ihr konntet in dieser kleinen Bewerbung etwas über mich Erfahren und wir können bald Die Unvermeidliche Stadt brennen sehen. Bin natürlich auch im Teamspeak aktiv und möchte dort gerne mit Leuten reden, weil das für mich einfach zu einer funtionierenden Gilde dazu gehört.
Freue mich auf eure PN's

Euer Julian    ingame: Wildelic


----------



## Odyn (2. Oktober 2008)

hallihallo :-)


also ich suche eine Gilde auf dem Server Bolgasgrad die sich auf RvR spezialisiert. Warum? Ganz einfach, ich spiel sehr gerne pvp und am liebsten organisiert :-)


Name: Deria (LvL 10)
Rasse: Darkelves
Klasse: Momentan Witchhunter, bin aber am überlegen ob ich ein Disciple of Khaine machen soll, jedoch dann erst auf pvp spezialisiert falls es ne gilde gibt^^




Da ich nebenbei noch WoW spiel bin ich weniger an PvE-orientieren gilden interessiert.



Da ich in die 12. Klasse gehe kann es sein das ich mal mehrere Tage nicht kann falls ich Arbeiten schreibe, ist aber net so häufig :-)


Ich hoffe ihr mögt mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG Odyn


----------



## HappyChaos (2. Oktober 2008)

Huhu Leute,
ich suche auf Seiten der Ordnung auf dem server *Nuln* eine größere (oder Hauptsache aktive) Gilde, mit der ich viel RvR machen kann,ggf. auch gern mal open RvR oder Keep-Raids. Suche natürlich auch irgendwo Spaß in der Gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab einen 11 Sigmarpriester und vor paar Tagen auf Seiten der Ordnung angefangen.
Wie gesagt,suche eine aktive und auch teamfähige Gilde mit Ts (oder so guter Koordination,dass es nicht benötigt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Hab Erfahrungen aus WoW und in der Lage,taktisch in einem Szenario nachzudenken. (Ich weiß nicht,klingt eingebeildet der Satz,sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bin von Beruf Anpflanzer und Pharmazie,kann in der Gilde also auch gerne als Tränkespender und/oder Kräuterabfänge dienen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein Char:

Name: Belian
Fraktion: Ordnung
Rasse: Imperium
Klasse: Sigmarpriester

Hoffe schnell eine gute und aktive Gilde finden zu können. Sollte es irgendwo auf den unendlichen Weiten dieses etwas stillen Servers eine Gilde geben,ich freue mich auf Antworten ingame oder per PM  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roy1971 (3. Oktober 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> </a><a href="http://index.php?showuser=249764" target="_blank">Destroyer1990_m hat bereits einen Beitrag eröffnet (http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=22431), bei dem Ihr Eure Gilden präsentieren könnt. Für wem da aber noch nicht das richtige dabei ist, schreibt sein Gesuch hier in diesen Thread - so geht Ihr den umgekehrten Weg und bietet Eure Dienste zukünftigen Elite-Gilden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Char Name: Rois
Wunsch Fraktion : Ordnung
Wunsch Rasse: Elfen
Wunsch Klasse: Erzmagier
Realm: Averland


----------



## Fujiwe (3. Oktober 2008)

Roy1971 schrieb:


> Char Name: Rois
> Wunsch Fraktion : Ordnung
> Wunsch Rasse: Elfen
> Wunsch Klasse: Erzmagier
> Realm: Averland




Char Name: Fujiwe
Fraktion: Zerstörung
Rasse: Dunkelelf
Klasse: Hexenkriegerin

Realm: Talabheim

Suche eine Gilde mit der man auch mal nicht nur die Scenarios unsicher macht, sondern auch mal die Burgen der Gegner einnimmt.

Momentanes Level 20 / Rufrang 11  besitze ein Mount und bin momentan Gemetzel geskillt.


----------



## Synthese (3. Oktober 2008)

name: Synthese
Fraktion: Ordnung
Klasse: Hexenjäger
Server: Carroburg
Alter: 26
Online: Fast Täglich mal länger mal kürzer im durchschnitt 2std ca. am Weekend natürlich mehr.
Vorher angetestete*/gespielt** MMORPG´s: Everquest 2*,  DAOC*, Ragnarok Online**,WoW**,Dark and Light**,FlyFF**
Zur Abwechslungs spiele ich: Counterstrike, Team Fortress2

Zur Gilde die ich suche :

Ich suche eine Gilde die sich aufs RvR/PvP ausrichtet , die aufjedenfall Erwachsen ist und über Teamspeak kommuniziert.
Eventuell auch RL -Gildentreffen ausrichtet, wenn man sich besser kennt.Vielleicht ihre Wurzeln in NRW hat muss aber nicht umbeding sein, wäre aber nen vorteil weil ich selbst auch aus NRW komme, bin aber auch schon bis nach München geheizt .
Ordnung und Struktur in der Gilde ist wichtig , also keine Gilde wo jeder mal eben rein und raus kann , es müsste schon Regeln geben .
Also einfach pm schicken oder mich Ingame ansprechen , wo ich mich eurer Ansicht Bewerben sollte oder halt invited werd.


----------



## Riear (3. Oktober 2008)

Hallo ich habe atm 3 angefangene Klassen die da wären : Hexenkriegerin, Zelotin, Squiqtreiba. nun suche ich für einen dieser 3 Chars eine Gilde um gemeinsam aktiv RvR zu betreiben und gemeinsam die magische 40 zu erreichen. 

Die Namen sind: Nerajia (hexenkriegerin),(zelotin),(Squiqtreiba)

Realm ist Galrauch (RvR/RP)

Wichtig ist mir das die Gilde zumindest etwas RP betreibt aber auch sehr stark darauf versessen ist die Ordnung zu vernichten.


MfG

Chaos/Harlequine


----------



## Junkman (3. Oktober 2008)

Hossa,

Ich, der Max aus Hamburg und 16 Jahre alt, suche eine Gilde auf der *Ordnungseite des Servers Erengrad*.

Zurzeit spiele ich einen Sigmarpriester mit dem Namen *Maxxe* mit viel Begeisterung! Er spielt mit Level 18 noch das T2 Gebiet ab, und er betreibt *nur* PvP
Ich finde eine Gilde in Warhammer so wichtig wie nichts anderes.
Bei WoW finde ich auch ohne Gilde Gruppen für Raids, bei Guild Wars kriege ich auch ohne Gilde Ehre...

Bei Warhammer ist es nicht so: Das Gildensystem finde ich einfach super und ich wäre gern ein Teil davon.
deine Vergangenheit:
Besucht habe ich:

Guild Wars ( Rang 3, GvG gute 200er Gilde )
World of Warcraft ( T4 Jäger auf Dethecus)

Schwerpunkte waren bei Guild Wars immer PvP. Das PvE ist einfach nichts in GW.

In WOW war das eigentlich total anders. Da war ich eigentlich ein PvE " Freak"...

Ein paar Hobbys:
- Fussball
-Handball
-Freunde
- feiern
- Computer
-Mein Hund Mogli 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-Warhammer Tabletop
- Mein Mischpult

Naja über mich kann ich nur sagen ich bin eher faul, aber trotzdem sehr verspielt, kann natürlich auch ernst sein und besitze eine geistige Reife, trotz meines, aus manchen Augen gesehen, "jungen" Alters.

Bitte PN oder Ingame eine Antwort an mich ( *Maxxe* ). 

Dankeschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_"Ich kann es in euren Augen sehen, dass ihr euch vor diesen Feinden fürchtet. Ich kann in euren Augen die Frage lesen, wie wir solch schreckliche Monster bekämpfen sollen. Männer des Imperiums, ich habe die Antwort: Wir bekämpfen sie mit unserem Stahl, wir bekämpfen sie mit unserem Mut, aber allem voran bekämpfen wir sie mit unserem Glauben an Sigmar!"
*- Magnus der Fromme
vor der Schlacht an den Toren Kislevs *_


----------



## Marsdawn (4. Oktober 2008)

Frevler
Maincharakter: Hexenjäger
Lv: 16
Server: Huss

Ich spiele meist abends und halte mich für einen Gelegenheitsspieler. Suche kleine Gilde mit Humor, netten Umgang miteinander und Zusammenhalt ohne Powergamer und kindischem Primadonnengehabe. Die Mitglieder sollten auf jeden Fall über 20 Jahre sein da ich selber Ü40 bin. TS sollte vorhanden sein aber nicht Pflicht!
Einfach mal anflüstern... Ja, ich lese auch den Chat manchmal



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorher habe ich gut 3 Jahre DAoC gespielt, danach Everquest 2 und WoW. HdR und AoC waren nicht so der Hit, habe mich aber trotzdem ein paar Monate in den Spielen aufgehalten.
Hobbymäßig bemale ich unter anderem auch Warhammer Minis, lese viel und mache nebenbei auch Internetradio einmal die Woche.


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (5. Oktober 2008)

Felogrim
Server Huss

Ich bin 39 Jahre, arbeite fast ausschließlich Nachts, wodurch ich an Aktionen spät abends nicht teilnehmen kann.
Ich suche eine reine Zwergengilde, ohne Elfen. Menschlinge gehen zur Not noch, sollten jedoch einen passenden Hintergrund haben.
RP mache ich gerne und mit Spaß, aber nicht in jeder Lebenslage. Im/say und in der Offentlichkeit zu 100%, im Gildenchannel muß nicht unbedingt immer RP betrieben werden in Gruppen oder Kriegsgruppen sollte es schon sein wenn Gildenfremde dabei sind.
TS brauche ich nicht unbedingt, besitze dennoch Client und Headset.

Die Gilde die ich suche, sollte aus Zwergen bestehen. Es sollten keine Elfen Mitglied sein. Die Gilde sollte keinen lateinischen oder englischen Namen tragen.

Ich wäre auch bereit mich für eine Gildengründung zur Verfügung zu stellen bzw. selber eine zu gründen. Falls sich hier noch gildenlose Zwerge vom Realm Huss herumtreiben, könnt ihr mich per pm oder ingame erreichen.

MMORPG spiele ich seit 2003, Anarchy Online, WoW, SWG und FFXI waren es bisher.


----------



## Addix (5. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin ein kleiner gelegenheitsspieler im jungen alter von 32, und such eine nette gilde wo mann nicht jeden tag on sein muss oder auch mal fix afk kann ohne genöhle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Charname: Wilbin
Server: Helmgard
Reich: Ordnung
Klasse: Feuermagier
LvL: atm 19
Bin eigentlich wenn ich on bin für jeden spass zu haben, sei es Grinden, Farmen oder einfach auf die grünen köppe hauen
So dann soll noch gesagt sein ich komme aus Schönwald nahe Hof in Bayern, wenn es eine Ü30 gilde gibt die intresse hat wär fein muss aber nicht sein, solange in der gilde ein bisschen anstand herscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ryudo Dragonfist (5. Oktober 2008)

So , dann geb ich auch mal mein Gesuch auf , für : 

Server : Drakenwald

Ich suche eine FSK 18 oder doch zumindest FSK 16 Gilde . Lustige Leute , mit denen man sich in allen Bereichen , sei es PvE oder RvR , durch das Spiel prügeln und Spaß haben kann . 

Mein Char :

Mordhril
Jünger des Khaine , im Moment lvl 8 , Rufrang 6 

Einfach ingame anflüstern oder mir hier eine PM schreiben , danke schonmal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pumpolonia (6. Oktober 2008)

schönen guten morgen!ich hab vorn paar tagen mit WAR angefangen und gesehen das allein recht einsam ist! Darum such ich eine nette gilde(vllt+20) um nochmehr vom game zusehen!!!


Char Name: Dezug
Wunsch Fraktion : Zerstörung
Wunsch Rasse: Grünhäute
Wunsch Klasse: Schamanen
Realm: Drakenwald

zur zeit bin ich rang 8! 

muss dann auch ma los zur arbeit! vllt sieht man sich ja^^


----------



## July (6. Oktober 2008)

Hi, ein Freund & ich suchen eine Gilde auf dem Server *Bolgasgrad*
Ich bin Shami (lvl.7) & Squidtreiba (lvl.7) grad neu begonnen, wir waren ja auf Moot aber da ist
leider tote Hose ;\

Würde mich freuen wenn sich jemand meldet, mit ner relaitv großen Gilde wo was los ist, die RvR als
auch PvE orientiert sind.. ingame heißen wir Orkish & Knomi (wir sind 23&24 Jahre alt)

Baba  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nosferatu2055 (6. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

ich such eine Gilde für meinen lvl 23 Hexenjäger namens Volker (RR 13 oder 14) auf *Helmgard*!

Da ich selber schon ein bisschen älter bin, 33 Jahre, such ich auch eine Gilde deren Durchschnittsalter etwas höher ist.
Mir ist natürlich bewusst, dass es kaum Gilden mit einem Durchschnitt Ü30 gibt, aber so um Mitte 20 sollte der Schnitt schon liegen.

Ich kenne mich ein bisschen mit MMORPG´s aus, bin langjähriger WOW Spieler und war / bin da auch noch in einer recht erfolgreichen Gilde.

Meine Interessen in Warhammer haben sich noch nicht so herausgebildet, momentan macht mir alles Spaß, PVE, open RVR und Scenarios.

Online bin ich RL bedingt meistens nachmittags und spät abends, teilweise nachts; am frühen Abend werdet ihr mich selten antreffen! 

TS ist kein Problem, größere Aktionen bedürfen meinerseits ein bisschen Organisation, da ich wie gesagt Abends selten kann.

Die Gilde darf ruhig grösser sein und muss auch nicht extrem ehrgeizige ziele verfolgen, es sollte aber möglich sein, oft in der Gruppe loszuziehen.

Würde mich freuen, wenn ich über diesen Post eine Gilde finde zu der ich passe.


----------



## Bantantau (7. Oktober 2008)

Feuerzauberer Bael sucht auf dem Server Hergig eine passende kleine Gilde die mehr dem ambitioniertem Gelegenheitspieler die Möglichkeit bietet nach Feierabend der Zerstörung einzuheizen.

Ich habe auch noch einen Maschinisten und einen Erzmagier erstellt. Der Feuerzauberer ist auf Level 9. Die anderen beiden sind noch kleiner, allerdings soll der Maschinist weiter nach vorne kommen und ggf. am Zauberer vorbei der Mainchar werden.

Würde mich über erste Aufnahmenverhandlungen freuen und warte jetzt erstmal ab was kommt..

Gruß
Bael


----------



## Mephals (7. Oktober 2008)

Hi all

Suche eine nette Ordnungsgilde auf Erengrad mit Fokus auf RvR.
Leider bin ich erst 15 und deswegen bei den meisten Gilden gescheitert, obwohl ich schon sehr reif und ernsthaft bei der Sache bin.
durchschnittlich bin ich 2-5h am Tag on. Größere Aktionen sind daher kein Problem. 
Rasse: Hochelf
Klasse: Erzmagier

Jetzt ist das buffed Forum meine letzte Hoffnung 

Warte auf Rückmeldung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mephalas


Ps: War läuft bei mir auf höchster Detailstufe flüssig, was ja als Heiler nicht ganz unwichtig ist.


----------



## Torben321 (8. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Gilde auf dem deutschen Server Erengrad auf Seite der Ordnung
Ich spiele einen, momentan Level 7, Runenpriester namens Tarok.

Meine Anforderungen an die Gilde sind nicht gigantisch, aber ich erwarte eine lockere Gilde mit vielen PVP-begeisterten Spielern.
Ich erwarte also keine High-end Gemeinschaft, aber es sollte schon das Ziel sein gezielt der Zerstörung den Gar aus zu machen!

Im "RL" heiße ich Torben und bin 17 Jahre alt, gehe noch zur Schule, sodass ich sicherlich nicht 24/7 spielen kann und besonders nicht will!

Bieten kann ich zu allererst mal meine bloße Anwesenheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich werde euch so oft es geht mit heilender Hand (und wirklich nur als Heiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) zur Seite stehen, zudem bin ich, wie ich denke kein Störenfried oder dergleichen, was aber auch dazu führt, dass ich im TS nicht der aller lauteste bin - speziell am Anfang...

Wie viele von euch mag ich keine Itemgeilheit oder Egoismus, denn ich bin vorallem nach WAR gekommen, um einfach Spaß ohne Zwang zu haben.

Bisher spielte ich besonders WoW, aber ich habe auch kleinere Ausflüge nach HdrO gemacht, welche mir beide jedoch zum Hals raushängen.

Technisch gesehen gibt bzw. gab es bisher bei mir keine Probleme - besonders in Szenarien hatte ich bisher keine Nachteile durch Ruckeleinheiten gehabt!

Ich würde mich über eine Rückmeldung freuen, da ich unbedingt in einer Gemeinschaft spielen will, da es auf Dauer alleine nicht so reizvoll ist und WAR erst in einer Gruppe seine volle Stärke ausspielt!

Anzutreffen bin ich Ingame unter dem Namen Tarok oder hier bei buffed.de per PN

Bis denn..


----------



## Redrian (8. Oktober 2008)

Hallo, wir sind zu dritt und suchen eine aktive Gilde auf Seiten der Zerstörung. 

Server: Nuln
Namen: Nanami, Caligo und Diggarummz
Rassen: DElfe, Chaos, Gobbo
Klasse: Sorc, Chosen, Shammy
Ziele: Viel WAAAGH! RvR, BGs...  Ordnung verprügeln halt.

Schreibt einfach einen von uns im Spiel an oder schickt nen Brief. 


Man sieht sich auf dem Schlachtfeld.


----------



## Totenburg (8. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Buffedgemeinde!

Ich spiele schon soeine weile vor mich hin und habe jedoch leider noch keine passende Gilde gefunden. Habe da vieleicht auch hohe ansprüche ^^

Ich suche

-Eine Gilde die Erfahrung im Reichskampf hat.
-Eine Spielerzahl von 20 und mehr hat.
-Einen Teamspeak + Seite + Forum hat.
-Eine Gilde die nur Spieler aufnimmt die 16 und älter sind.
-Eine Gilde von der ich noch was lernen kann.

Ich biete

-Absoulute Teamfähigkeit und Loyalität
-Viel Zeit (Saisonbedingt weniger Arbeit)
-Schnelle Auffassungsgabe
-Erfahrung mit MMOs seit 4 Jahren. (vorwiegend Ultima Online, Guildwars[nicht lang],DAOC[nur bis Stufe 20(Skalde)],Eve Online[recht komplexes MMO] und zuletzt TGTSNBN (Vieleicht wissen noch manche bescheid)

Ich würde für ein gutes Angebot auch auf einem anderen Realm anfangen, jedoch spiele ich entweder Tank oder Heiler.

Auf Huss(O) und Hergig(Z) bin ich jeweils schon zu finden.

Zu erreichen bin ich hier per PN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Blackblade- (8. Oktober 2008)

Hi an alle!

Ich suche eine passende Gilde auf Talabheim

Zerstörung
Name: Blackblade
Jünger des Khaine Lvl:17
Aufenthalt im Moment: Land der Trolle
Vorlieben: Gemeinsam Questen auch RvR nicht abgeneigt.



Spiele momentan fast täglich ab ca 14 Uhr solange die Faszination anhällt oder ich auf lvl 40 bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Freu mich auf Post oder darauf angesprochen zu werden.

mfg -Blackblade-


----------



## Mäcke1 (9. Oktober 2008)

Also hallo erstmal :-)

Name: Axtoiros, 
Wunsch-Fraktion: Ordnung
Wunsch-Rasse: Hochelf 
Wunsch-Klasse:White Lion
ZIele: Also hallo erstmal :-)
Biscchen was zu mir den ich suche ja eine Gilde (kaum die Gilde mich)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Ich bin unterdessen ein etwas in die jahregekomener gelegenheitszocker geworden (27), dass heist ich soiele vorallem aus spass und ncht um die mega raids zu starten (auch der Grund warum ich mit WoW nchts anfangen konnte obwohl das game an sich sehr gut ist). Ich suche nach einer Spassgilde die sich trozdem als Einheit auftritt und ein gutes teamplay sucht. Meine on Zeit pro Woche wird sich auf ca 6 bis 10h belaufen. Im Moment bin ich auf dem Server Nuln bin aber auch bereit für die Gilde einen neuen Char zu bauen (solangs kein Heiler is die kann ich nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  nicht in wow nicht in daoc nicht in GW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was ich mir vorstelle: Mein Ziel im Game ist eine Mischung aus Spass (am wichtigsten) und gewissen Erfolgen (dan grad gar nichts mehr erreicen will i au net  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Also auch mal einen kleinen raid unterstützen oder ein bisschen rumzergen :-).
P.S. Ihr solltet noch wissen, dass ich wegen eines tinitus nur wenig Ts kommen werde :-) kopfhörer gehen da rar nicht.

Also für mehr infos mark01@bluemail.ch

Ach ja und Rechtschreibefehler sind gewollt als Zeichen der Solidarität gegenüber stegaleniken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mfg Axtorios


----------



## Aresblood (9. Oktober 2008)

Guten Tag liebe Zocker Gemeinde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ingame Name: Deahtwar
Server: Carroburg / Zerstörung
Klasse: Lv 25 Chosen Tank


Erstmal etwas über mich : Ich bin 15 Jahre alt (im Februar 16 Jahre)  gehe in die 10. Klasse und suche derzeit eine nette aktive Gilde mit der man viel Spaß zusammen haben kann und auch ein starker sozialer Halt vorhanden ist.
Ich habe schon rellativ viel MMORPG Erfahrungen gesammelt bevor ich WAR gespielt habe, habe ich 2 Jahre WoW gespielt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Doch WAR hat es mir angetan und ich möchte auch dabei bleiben, bin ein sehr aktiver Spieler und helfe auch gerne wo ich kann.
Ich hoffe ich konnte euch einen kleinen Einblick über mich verschaffen und wenn ihr interesse an mich gefunden habt könnt ihr mich unter folgenden Dingen erreichen:

Über eine PN
ICQ 487 844 253

Ich wünsche euch allen noch einen erholsamen Tag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dunedin (9. Oktober 2008)

Guten Abend,

ich suche eine nette Gilde auf dem Server Helmgart.

Fraktion: Ordnung
Rasse:    Imperium
Klasse:   Hexenjäger
Name:    Mildrald
Stufe:     12

Zu mir: Bin 15 Jahre alt, besuche die 9. Klasse Gymnasium und kann daher unter der Woche nur begrenzt lang spielen, am Wochenende dafür unbegrenzt. Bin trotz meiner "jungen" Jahre ziemlich reif und teamfähig.

Was ich suche: Eine PvP/PvE-orientierte Gilde mit 20+ Membern

Kontakt: Buffed-Pm, Ingame-Whisp/Pm


----------



## Grospolian (9. Oktober 2008)

Hoi, ich suche eine nette eher PVE Orientierte Gilde auf dem Server Bolgasgrad

Fraktion: Ordnung
Charakterklasse: Schwertmeister
Name: Rigoran
Stufe: 10 aber stetig steigend ^^
Erfahrung: Spiele seit ewigkeiten MMOGs, leider mit schwankenden Zeiteinsatz, da mein Studium manchmal recht viel Zeit verschlingt...
Zuletzt habe ich WOW gespielt wo wirdie T5 Inis praktisch auf Farmstatus hatten.

Ich hatte eigentlich gehofft eine Gilde im Spiel kenen zulernen, aber leider ist doch weniger los als ich dachte und damit häng ich etwas in der Luft.
Mein Fokus liegt noch aus WoW Zeiten eher auf PvE, ich habe aber durchaus auch Spaß an PvP und RvR, will mich aber momentan noch nicht voll drauf festlegen.

Kontakt am besten über PM oder ig Wisp.


----------



## Eldasar Schattenmond (11. Oktober 2008)

Hi WAR-Spieler,

ich versuche derzeit einen Schwarzork und einen Zauberer auf dem RP-Server Huss parallel hochzuspielen, auch wegen den ergänzenden Berufen, und suche eine nette, größere Gilde, die auch dem Rollenspiel gegenüber nicht abgeneigt ist und sich, wie ich, auch öfters mal auf Buffed.de herumtreibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Mein Ziel ist es, sowohl PVE als auch PVP zu machen, denn gerade das macht meiner Meinung nach Warhammer Online zu einem besonders abwechslungsreichen Spiel. 

Name: Grimlog (Schwarzork, 21) und Eldasar (Zauberer, 17)
Wunsch-Fraktion: Zerstörung
MMO(RPG)-Vorerfahrung: Ich habe von Guild Wars über SWG, natürlich auch WOW, bis hin zu Herr der Ringe Online und einem Kurzbesuch bei AoC schon einiges an Online-Rollenspielen gezockt, sodass ich mich gut und gerne als erfahren bezeichnen würde. WAR spiele ich bereits seit der Closed Beta und bin froh, dass sich meine Hoffnung auf ein fesselndes Spiel erfüllt haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich freue mich auf eine Kontaktaufnahme eurerseits ingame oder per Nachricht über Buffed.

Gruß,

Eldasar.


----------



## Shallyn (12. Oktober 2008)

Hi Leute,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Ordnungsgilde auf dem Server Averland. Mir geht es in dem Spiel darum Spaß zu haben, deshalb suche ich eine Fungilde ohne Zwänge. Sie sollte sowohl Pve betreiben, als auch gerne etwas PvP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Name: Paluminos
Klasse: Runenpriester
Stufe: z.Z. 11

*Zu mir*: Ich hab im Januar '91 das Licht der Welt erblickt und spiele etwa seit ich 14 bin Onlinerollenspiele. Angefangen hatte es mit GW, dann WoW, danach dann kurz SWG probiert, in diesem Jahr AoC und nun eben Warhammer. In den meisten spielen hatte ich mich letztenendes, oder auch von Anfang an bei einer Heilerklasse eingependelt, deshalb habe ich nun bei War gleich eine Heilerklasse genommen. Achja, TS und Headset sind natürlich vorhanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Suche*: Wie schon geschrieben eine Gilde in der man Spaß haben kann. Eine Gilde in der die meisten Leute etwa in meinem Alter sind, gerne auch älter, sollten allerdings nicht ausgeflippt sein ^.^. Ich habe auch nichts gegen vereinzelt jüngere Spieler auszusetzen, solange sie sich richtig verhalten können.

Freue mich auf PNs mit Infos zu eurer Gilde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg


----------



## Shaitan256 (12. Oktober 2008)

Hi leute,

Ich suche eine Zerstörungsgilde auf dem Server Helmgart für meine Zelotin Shaitana (zur Zeit 13), da mir dieser Character mehr liegt, als der in meiner Signatur.

MMOG Erfahrung:
Seit OB WoW und seit 1 Jahr nicht mehr aktiv (versucht mit Multiboxing das interesse wieder zu wecken aber naja -.-), kurze abstecher nach GW und einige Free MMOG's (die ich en Tag gespielt habe und es dann wieder sein gelassen habe). In WoW hab ich nen Hexenmeiser(70) gespielt und 1 Shamanen(60) der Resto gespecct war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Gilde, mit der man neben den Scenarien auch mal ÖQuesten und evtl auch ne Instanz machen kann. Wobei der schwerpunkt natürlich im Mosch'n von Stumpnz liegen sollte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw: Ich bin ein Full Healer, der neben einem PvE Equipment(Intelligenz) auch dementsprechend ein PvP Equipment(Willenskraft) sammelt, sowie auch in diese Richtung skillen wird. Ich habe viel spaß am heilen. Den fehlenden Schaden kompensier ich mit nem lvl 5 Hexenkriegerin twink.

Freue mich schon auf Nachrichten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß,
Shaitan


----------



## NoiZeR (13. Oktober 2008)

Suche eine Gilde auf Averland - Zerstörung - die für alles zu haben ist - lange nächte voller rvr und auch pve ^^

Name : Nevery

Klasse : Zauberin

Habe ewig lange WoW gezockt und brauchte jetzt nach etlichen70ern  halt mal was neues, Hab sowohl erfahrung als heiler als auch als dd und werd über kurz oder lang mal alles mögliche antesten ...


----------



## Throng (14. Oktober 2008)

Moin Leutz,

ich suche ne Gilde auf Wissenburg

Fraktion: Ordnung
Rasse: Hochelf
Klasse: Weißer Löwe
Name: Herotalar
Stufe: 13/10

Zu meiner Person: Bin zarte 21 Jahre alt, absolviere ne Ausbildung zum Industrie-Kaufmann, habe während der Woche überwiegend Abends Zeit, am Wochenende eher gegen Nachmittag und bin MMOG erfahren (WoW, Rappelz, Kurz GW)

Meldet euch einfach via PM/InGame etc.


----------



## Craxid (16. Oktober 2008)

Moin moin

*Ich such eine Gilde auf Bolgasgrad (Zerstörung)*

Name: Crax
Fraktion: Zerstörung
Rasse: Chaos
Klasse:Chosen / Auserkorener

LvL: 16 und stetig Steigend.

Ok noch Etwas zu mir, mein Name ist Daniel und ich bin 20 Jahre alt. Gespielt hab ich unteranderem D2 LoD und 2,5 Jahre WoW, meine Online zeiten sind unter der Woche von 16:30 - 23:00 / 00:00 uhr am WE bin ich fast Immer on ausser das RL schiebt was dazwischen.... Ich spiele begeistert PvP, RvR und PvE mach ich nebenbei wärend ich für szenarien angemeldet bin.

*Was für eine Gilde suche Ich ?*

Ich suche eine Gilde die +30 Member hat, ein forum und _*Ts2 aktiv nutz*_. Sie sollte im RvR, PvP Aktiv sein aber das PvE sollte auch nicht ganz vernachlässigt werden.

was biete Ich?

- Forum Aktivität
- Ts2 Aktivität
- Hilfsbereitschaft
- Freundlich
- Regelmäßiges Spielen

und ich bin für Jede Aktion zu haben wenn Ich zeit habe !!!

zu erreichen bin ich im spiel ab 16:30 Uhr schreibt mich einfach an

mfg Crax


----------



## Xenothar (16. Oktober 2008)

Hallo an die Ordnung auf Helmgart,

ich bin ein langjäriger MMO Spieler (Alter 31) und suche für meine beiden Chars auf Helmgart eine aktive
Gilde für Gelegenheitsspieler. Die Gilde sollte überwiegend aus 18+ Mitgliedern bestehen. Ich bin 2-3 mal pro Woche online und würde mich freuen, wenn ihr 
Verstärkung sucht. Nun zu meinen Chars:

Yaras LV 16 - weißer Löwe der Hochelfen
Berufe: Ausplündern und Pharmazie ca. LV 50

Xéno LV 12 - Feuermagier des Imperiums
Berufe: Verwerten und Talismanherstellung

Kontaktieren könnt ihr mich am besten über eine persönliche Nachricht an mein buffed Profil: http://my.buffed.de/user/137584
Ich stehe auch für Neugründungen zur Verfügung, wenn wir ausreichend Spieler zusammenbekommen.
Freue mich auf eine Nachricht von einer Gilde.

Viele Grüße

Xeno


----------



## Torronin (18. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

ich suche eine Ordnungs-Gilde auf Drakenwald. Spiele WAR jetzt erst seit 3 Tagen und langsam fang ich an die verschiedenen Mechaniken zu verstehen. Schneller würde das sicher mit fachkräftiger Unterstützung durch eine Gilde gehen. 

Zu meiner Person, bin 27 berufstätig und daher eher Gelegenheitsspieler. PVE und PVP.

Mein Char:

Torronin auf Drakwald. Schattenkrieger, derzeit Rang 11. 

Mein Wunsch. Endlich mal organisiertes Kämpfen in Szenarien und auf dem Schlachtfeld.

Grüße, 
Torronin


----------



## heyhey (18. Oktober 2008)

Hey

Ich suche auf dem schönen Server Drakenwald ein Gilde der Ordnung am besten eine die RVR als auch PVE orientiert ist =)

Zu mir ich bin der Alex aus Wien bin 18jahre jung und spiele nun seit dem relase war.
hab schon fast alle Klassen auf beiden Seiten angespielt alle so ~lvl10.

zu meinem char:
Name: Paxifixi  (ok der is gewagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 
lvl 12
klasse Feuermagier
berufe juwi und dissen
einfach hier oder ingame anschreiben

Hoffe es findet sich da noch einen gute und nette Gilde

lg
alex 
PS: hab noch 3 freunde die auch mitkommen würden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 5Heiko12 (18. Oktober 2008)

Hallo, 
wenn ich mich vorstellen darf ich bin der Heiko und suche eine gilde zum Spaß haben und Gegner dreschen ich bin ganz neu in Warhammer Online. Ich kann jede klasse spielen die ihr braucht bis auf heiler da ich ein bisschen aktion will^^ ob fernkampf klasse oder nahkampf mir ist alles recht solang ich das blut der feinde zu sehn bekomm hoffe ich schreibt mir würde mich sehr freuen bis dann

Gruß Heiko


----------



## wagboss (19. Oktober 2008)

ich suche eine gute gilde 
bin lvl 16ner schwarzork  und heise zulag


----------



## Ashbringer222 (19. Oktober 2008)

Hi zusammen

Ich spiele derzeit auf Middenland ( Ordnung) und suche noch eine nette lustige gilde für meine Hochelfen Schattenkriegerin Nuriél.
Die Gilde sollte aufs RvR ausgelegt sein ( ich würde gerne keep raids / szenarios etc in einer netten gemeintschaft erleben...und einfach mal n bisschen destro's kloppen ;P)

Infos...

Seite: Ordnung
Klasse: Schattenkriegerin
Name: Nuriél
Rang: 11 
Ruf-Rang: 8
Berufe: Pharamzie, Ausschlachten

Naja kurz zu mir ich heiße Marc bin 18 Jahre alt bin derzeit noch Schüler und habe ca 2 1/2 Jahre wow erfahung...Ich habe mir nun vor 2 Tagen Warhammer zugelegt und würde gerne hier neu anfangen =) Wie gesagt bin noch recht neu in WAR und suche leute mit denen ich zusammenspielen und spaß haben kann =)
TS ist vorhanden...
Es würd mich freuen wenn sich hier oder ingame jmd meldet...

grüße Marc


----------



## Niglog (19. Oktober 2008)

Moin,Moin,
also ich suche auch eine Gilde und zwar auf Zerstoerungsseite auf dem Server Carroburg,
ich spiele einen Stufe 11 Goblin Schamanen, namens Niglog(der auf Heil geskillt werden wird)
Ich wuerde mich freuen,wenn die Gilde aktiv am RvR geschehen teilnimmt,Groesse der Gilde ist egal,hauptsache ist,dass die Leute nett sind.

Zu mir: Bin fast 17 Jahre alt,gehe ins S1,hab vorher 2 Jahre WoW gespielt,bin aber wegen des PvPs umgestiegen,
Bei Interesse einfach ne PN schicken oder IG post funktioniert auch.


----------



## Dencarion (20. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Ordnung auf Hergig,

Illilsalmar (http://wardata.buffed.de/char/view/3113)
Schattenkrieger 

Ich spiele gerne in den Szenarien, und habe bei den Elfen gerade auch Kapitel 11 abgeschlossen.
Da ich täglich nur von 22-24:00 spielen kann, bin ich bisher meist nur solo unterwegs.
Nun wird's mir aber dann doch etwas zu still 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im RL bin ich schon ein alter, und betagter Herr von 43 Jahren, aber eigentlich ganz ein netter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also, meldet euch falls ihr der Meinung seid ich könnt' in eure Glde passen.
Ciao
Klaus aka Illilsalmar


----------



## Kiyon (20. Oktober 2008)

Hallo erstmal ich suche auf *Middenland* auf der seite der Ordnung ne nette Gilde die RVR betreibt 

Name : Kiyon
Klasse/Rasse: Weißer Löwe / Hochelf
LvL: 27
Erfahrung: WoW
joar nochn bissl was zur person
ich bin 16 jahre , schüler und unter der woche von ca 15/16/17uhr bis 20uhr zeit am WE is Openend wenn ich nit wieder einen trinken bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


könnts mich unter meinem Nickname (kiyon) online zur besagten zeit antreffen oder per icq: 341091207


----------



## Kalman (20. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

ich suche eine nette Gilde, die sowohl auf PVP als auch auf PVE Wert legt.

Server: *Erengrad*, Ordnung
Name: Kassian
Klasse: Schattenkrieger
Stufe heute: 30
Rufrang heute: 27
mein Alter: 31
Spielzeit: 3-5x/Woche, meistens abends
Erfahrung: 3 Twinks, 3 Jahre WOW

Die Gilde sollte humorvolle Member haben, die ihre Item-Geilheit einigermaßen im Griff haben. Größe der Gilde ist mir relativ egal; wenn 1-2 handvoll Leute abends online sind, wäre das schön. Wichtige wäre mir auch, dass es keine festen Spielzeiten gibt (also das ganze locker gesehen wird). Da ich mich selber gerne hilfsbereit zeige, wäre das bei den Membern auch ganz nett.
Ihr könnt mich gerne im Spiel ansprechen.

Bis dann + Gruß
Kassian


----------



## Sajenn (22. Oktober 2008)

Hat sich erledigt


----------



## bl4ckdie (23. Oktober 2008)

*Server: Middenland*
Name: Blackdie

Zerstörung: Zauberin Lvl 15 Ruf 12, Dunkelefen
http://wardata.buffed.de/char/view/10047


Suche Gilde mit freundlichen Membern.Bin für alles zu haben. 
TS währe nice unterhalte mich gerne 

Bin 18 Jahre, Arsch zum Bier holen.
Jeden Tag ab 16:30 17:00 Uhr on auser weekend da früher.
Wenn was ist immer zu erreichen und mache alles mit.
Ingame name einfach mal anschreiben oder icq 320792538


----------



## MMORPGLER (23. Oktober 2008)

Spieler jenseits der 33 mit einiges an Erfahrung aus verschiedensten Bereichen sucht passende Gilde.

Server: Middenland
Seite: Ordnung
Chars:  21er Erzmagier, 20er Runenpriester, 20er Hexenjäger, 17er Sigmarpriester, 17er Feuerteufel;-), 14er Löwe, 14er Eisenbrecher....... (ja ich spiele viele Klassen und schaue sie mir genau an, bevor ich meinen Mund aufmache. Alle Chars haben einen passende Namen mit eindeutigem Wiedererkennungswert)

Hauptaugenmerk liegt auf allen drei Heilklassen, Twinks sind die Damagedealer als Abwechslung zum schnöden Heilalltag.

Suche "erwachsene" Gilde, keine Kindsköpfe mit "bescheidenen" Namen und Bambinifussballturniertaktik oder Solos á la ich hau alles um was mir in den Weg kommt aber wieso schafft der Heiler es nicht mich gegen 7 Spieler hochzuheilen. 

Ich suche also lieber Mitspieler die wissen was sie tun, als Spieler die meinen dass ein Erzmagier ein DDLER ist oder ein Maschinist ein Nahkämpfer.

Burgen erobern, PvE Inhalte teilen und Stammgruppen im PvP-Bereich sind meine persönlichen Ziele. Teamplay und ergänzen dies alles in einem festen Gefüge einer wachsenden Gilde.

Zeirahmen im Augenblick spät nachmittags bis abends.

Wie man mich erreicht.... PM über buffed.de oder Ingamemail an meinen Bankchar und Lagertwink derzeit: "Gnade"

Bis dahin versuchen wir mal Ordnung zu schaffen und nicht nur zu verlieren.......viel Spass beim Spielen.


----------



## Elkan (25. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Wilbin,

Wir sind auf der Suche nach leuten wie dich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . 

Die Gilde Ordo-Draconis besteht derzeit aus Leuten die mindestens 25 Jahre alt sind. Unsere Charaktere sind fast alle so in der Stufe um 20-25 angesiedelt.
Wir sind sehr aktiv und obwohl wir noch neu sind und noch wenige Mitglieder haben, ist fast immer jemand online. Wir machen viel zusammen, was aber keine Pflicht ist.

Ansonsten gilt noch zu sagen, das wir eher eine Fun-Gilde sind, bei der es eigentlich keine Pflichten gibt.

Eine HP ist im Aufbau, aber schon mal provisorisch zu erreichen unter www.ordo-draconis.org. Dort findest du auch ein Forum. Am TS arbeiten wir noch, sollte aber auch klappen.

Würden uns freuen von dir zu hören.

Gruß, Elkan



Addix schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich bin ein kleiner gelegenheitsspieler im jungen alter von 32, und such eine nette gilde wo mann nicht jeden tag on sein muss oder auch mal fix afk kann ohne genöhle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Benjiplanet (26. Oktober 2008)

*Gildenname:* Dark Omen
*Server:* Carroburg
*Gildenrang:* 12 (fast 13)
*Mitglieder:* 20-30 (nicht genau bekannt wegen vielen Twinks)
*Homepage:* http://www.dark-omen-war.tk

Hiho, wir, die Gilde Dark Omen, suchen Mitglieder aller Ordnungsrassen, -klassen und -level, die daran interessiert sind, einer neuen Gilde beim Wachsen zu helfen. Unser Gundkern ist eine kleine Gemeinschaft aus ExDaoclern, Ex- und Nochwowlern und haben unsre Erfahrungen auch schon in anderen MMORPGs gesammelt und wollen unser Onlineleben nun in Warhammer fortsetzen. Dazu suchen wir Leute jeglichen Alters, die aber eine gewisse geistige Grundreife besitzen ,insofern ist uns jeder willkommen, der sich vernünftig benehmen und artikulieren kann . 
Spaß am Spiel und einigermassen regelmässige Onlinezeiten sind natürlich Vorraussetzung, denn was bringen uns Karteileichen, die niemals online sind, wir wollen ja schliesslich kontinuierlich unseren Gildenlevel nach oben bringen .

Was wir bieten: 
-ein Durchschnittsalter von ca 26-27, wobei ich mit 37 der Senior und ich, Skullix aka Benji, mit 18 der jüngste sein dürften
-Eine Homepage als Kommunikationsplattform
-eigener Ventriloserver (bevorzugen Ventrilo gegenüber TS wegen besser Sprachqualität)
-Gildenrang 12 bald 13
-Erfahrung mit MMORPGs, Gildenleitung usw.. 

Was wir verlangen:
-Spass und gute Laune
-die oben schon erwähnte geistige Reife
-Interesse an WAR
-Grunderfahrungen in MMORPGs
-den Willen zur Kommunikation via Sprachtools und Gildenchat 
-die Lust, der Zerstörung gewaltig vors Schienbein zu treten 

Sollte Interesse bestehen, dann bitte um kurze Bewerbung auf unsere Homepage oder whispert einfach Ruban/Cuanu, Elisandrus/Rondal, Skullix oder an oder schreibt einfach ne Ingamepost.

lG Skullix


----------



## Malcarion (28. Oktober 2008)

*Server:* Galrauch (PvP/RP)
*Fraktion:* Zerstörung
*Charakter:* Auserkorener
*Name:* Azogar

Zu meiner Person:
Ich bin 29 (na ja, knappe 30) Jahre jung und habe bereits Erfahrungen aus anderen MMORPG's wie DAoC und WoW (Ich bin begeisterter Tank).
Ich spiele seit 15 Jahren begeistert das Warhammer Tabletop, daher war der Wechsel von WoW zu WAR schon seit Ankündigung des Spiels beschlossene Sache!
Nach einem kurzen Ausflug auf Seiten der Ordnung als Hexenjäger bin ich nun doch endgültig hier auf Galrauch mit meinem Auserkorenen angekommen und möchte mich wieder in Richtung Tank entwickeln.

Ich suche eine aktive Gilde in der nicht einzelne Individuen auf ihren persönlichen Vorteil bedacht sind, sondern das Gruppenspiel sowohl im PvE als auch PvP im Vordergrund stehen..
Der Spaß am Spiel und gegenseitige Unterstützung der Member haben für mich in einer Gilde oberste Priorität.

"Kiddies" (unabhängig vom tatsächlichen Alter" und permanente Stille im Gildenchat sind für mich ein absolutes "No-Go"

Da ich auch noch Familie habe bin ich im Regelfall "nur" an zwei bis drei Abenden pro Woche online. 
Termine für Raids / Events / etc. kann ich natürlich einplanen so dass eine Teilnahme an solchen Events generell möglich sein wird.

Am Besten bin ich Ingame über den Briefkasten zu erreichen, ansonsten sehen wir uns bestimmt auf dem Schlachtfeld.


----------



## Ice04 (29. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Community,

Ich suche auf diesem Wege ebenfalls eine nette Gilde :

Name: Morrorarth
Server: Bolgosgrad
Klasse: White Lion
Lvl: 22
Fraktion: Ordnung

Ich bin Casualgamer der aber auch am WE mal ordentlich viel Zeit in der Welt von Warhammer verbringen kann &#61514;
Was ich suche scheint etwas spezielles zu sein denn ich suche eine Ü30 Gilde da ich selbst 27 Jahre alt bin und doch nicht mehr so ganz unter die noch Jugendlichen passe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich schätze ruhige und angenehme Gespräche im TS oder auch im Gildenchat. (Natürlich bin ich auch für jeden Spass zu haben)
Meine Interessen liegen derzeit aufgrund meiner Solopfaden auf PVP aber ich bin absolut nicht abgeneigt Instanzen zu versuchen oder zu farmen. Ich hoffe das auch wenn mal etwas schief geht nicht gleich ein Elefant draus gemacht wird da ich noch recht neu in dieser Welt bin und da kann schon mal das ein oder andere Malheur passieren.
Sollte es also auf Bolgosgrad so eine Gilde geben würde ich mich freuen wenn ihr  mich einfach mal ingame per Post oder Whisper kontaktiert.

Bis dahin verbleibe ich mit freundlichen Grüssen 

Morrorarth


----------



## Raslyk (2. November 2008)

Hat sich erledigt.


----------



## Gromchizbolt (3. November 2008)

Hi,

ich bin 21 Jahre alt, berufstätig und suche eine Gilde, mit der man viel Spaß am Zusammenspiel hat und auch gerne eine Stammgruppe gründen oder in eine reinwachsen kann.

Name: Gromchizbolt
Level: 40
Klasse: Squiqtreiba
Server: Carroburg
Fraktion: Zerstörung


Ich bin unter der Woche meist so von 18-23 Uhr online, jedoch nicht an jedem Tag. Am Wochenende sieht man mich auch schon mal öfter.

Wenn ihr noch Fragen habt, keine Scheu.

Bis dann MfG,

Gromchizbolt


----------



## Gromchizbolt (4. November 2008)

hat sich erledigt


----------



## Narschera (5. November 2008)

Namen:Tahgor
Rasse: Mensch
Klasse:Sigmarpriester
Server:Helmgardt

Bin Lvl 5.


----------



## Skamaica (6. November 2008)

Server: Middenland
Name: Gogurur
Zerstörung: Schwarzork lvl 14

Ich bin 21 Jahre jung aufgrund meiner arbeit bin ich von montags-Donnerstag meistens erst ab 21 uhr online dafür kann ich aber morgens bis höchstens 13 uhr. Ich erwarte von einer Gilde.. das sie was mit dem Wort Teamplay anfangen kann. Teamspeak, RVR und PVE Aktivität. Und bitte bitte kein Teamspeak gelaber mit irgendeinem getto scheiß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schreibt mich einfach mal über Pn an ich würde mich freuen.


----------



## silent2k5 (6. November 2008)

Server:Middenland
Name: Telareann
Rasse: Dunkelelf
Klasse:Hexenkriegerin
    LVL:12


Bin 21 Jahre jung Berufstätig.Meine Interessen sind eher das RVR obwohl ich gegen ne schönen Runde Pve nichts auszusetzen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also falls interesse besteht einfach ig whisper ^^


----------



## BloodyLove (9. November 2008)

*HUSS*
Char-Name: Faraji
Fraktion: Zerstörung
Rasse: Langohr
Klasse: Jüngerin des Khaine

Ich war bis vor ein paar Tagen Gründungsmitglied einer gewissen Gilde - da geht aber leider nichts vor und nichts zurück...
Außerdem stimmten unsere Ziele in Sachen Erfolg und Spielerlebnis leider nicht überein.

Was ich suche: Klar RVR-Erfolgsorientierte Gilde mit RP-Ansätzen... gern auch Lagerfeuer-RP... bitte keine übertriebene Hardcore-RP-Gilde!
Was ich nicht suche: Leute, die mich steinigen, weil ich zur Effizienzsteigerung Addons benutze und die mich doof finden, wenn ich taktische Hinweise gebe und Vorschläge mache.

Ich möchte mich gerne Niederlassen und bin gerne bereit, auf lange Sicht hin Ämter zu übernehmen wie z.B. Taktikoffizier oder Truppenkommandant.
Für mich steht also ganz klar der Erfolg der Gemeinschaft im Kampf gegen die Ordnung im Vordergrund!

------------------------

25 Jahre jung, 1 Frau (31) und 2 Kinder (fast 4 und fast 5-einhalb).
Selbständiger IT-Fuzzi (Firmenbetreuung, Netzwerkdesign, Webcoding usw...)
Hobbys: Zocken, Schlagzeug spielen und Musik produzieren..... ach ja... und mein 200PS Octavia RS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *pose*


----------



## Claymorecore (9. November 2008)

Abend.

Dann will ich hier auch mal meine Gildensuche bekannt geben.

Ich bin 19 Jahre, derzeit in einer Aubildung zum Informatik Assistent.
Ich lege wert auf ein höffliches und teamfähiges Klima und vorallem auf eine gewisse "grundreife" .

Ich bin ziemlich neu in der Welt von WAR, aber ich denke ich bringe ein "Grundwissen" in Sachen Online Rpg´s mit.

Erfahrungen in Spielen :

Guild Wars (sowohl PvP, GvG als auch PvE), Vanguard, Lotro (PvP und PvE) 

zu Warhammer Online :

Ich habe mich für einen Feuermagier auf dem Server *Middenland* entschieden und bin derzeit lvl 7 (IGN Runenmacht)
Meine Interessen liegen sowohl im RVR als auch im PvE Content.

Ich bin Teamfähig und helfe gern, insofern das mit meinem derzeitigen lvl möglich ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich spiele aktiv aber nicht 24/7.

TS + Headset vorhanden ! 

Bei weiteren Fragen schickt mir eine PM oder schreibt mir IG.

mfg Gunnar


----------



## Tockla (9. November 2008)

Hallo Zusammen!

Unerfahrener (knapp 11) Erzmagier (Laathwe) sucht auf Averland eine Gilde.
Ich werde 2-3 Abende in der Woche ab ca. 20Uhr spielen.
Bin <40 (knapp, aber doch^^), habe die letzten Jahre (was Spiele angeht) bei Konkurrenzprodukten verschiedenster Genres verbracht um schliesslich bei WAR zu landen.

Ich suche eine nette, niveauvolle Gemeinschaft.

Soweit, Laathwe

(TS, etc. versteht sich)


----------



## timeshaker (10. November 2008)

*Middenland*

*Ordnung*

*Eisenbrecher lvl 29 / rr 21*


Hat sich erledigt!


----------



## Nethaniel (12. November 2008)

Hat sich erledigt,

=)


----------



## Orgimar (12. November 2008)

Na nun probier es es auch mal :

Name: *Shingart*
Wunsch-Fraktion: *Ordnung*
Wunsch-Rasse: ist und bleibt *Imperium*
Wunsch-Klasse: ist und bleibt *Feuermagier*
Ziele: Na erst mal 40 werden und dann viel RvR.
Server : Hergig

Zu mir :

Bin 35 und Arbeiter. Suche also ne Gilde die gern Ältere aufnimmt. TS natürlich vorhanden.

Erfahrung : Guild Wars (vielleicht kennt mich da noch einer : ..... de Fey), WoW (Orgimar, Shingor .....), AOC (Shingor, ...) und nun halt WAR (Shingart)

Zur Zeit bin ich LvL 30 Feuerzauberer und würde mich sehr freuen wenn sch eine Gilde melden würd.

Onlinezeiten : 19 Uhr - xx Uhr (max 24 Uhr) unter der Woche. Wochenende : flexibel

Antworten entweder InGame oder hier per PM

Danke

Alex.


----------



## Fairlay (14. November 2008)

Name: offen
Wunsch-Fraktion: offen 
Wunsch-Rasse: offen
Wunsch-Klasse: offen
Ziele: Einsteigen, Erfahrungen Sammeln, Spass haben, dann weiter sehen;-)
Server : offen

Hallo zusammen,

fangen wir mal mit ein paar Zeilen zu meiner Person an. Ich bin 38 und ob man es glauben will oder nicht, mit Warhammer wage ich das erste Mal en Sprung in das Genre. Bisher habe ich mich eher auf Enermy Territory Servern, also im Bereich Taktik Shootern,  rumgetrieben.
Warum als der Wechsel? Als alter PnP Warhammer Spieler und Fan der Bücher, konnte ich einfach nicht anders als hier mal reinzusehen.
Was also suche ich? Eine Gilde, die auch einem "lernwilligen" alten Sack wie mir noch eine Chance gibt dieses Game zu erkunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

;-)   Eine Truppe, in der der Spass im Vordergrund steht und die keine Daueranwesenheit voraussetzt.
Also dann... ran an die Tasten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Fairlay


----------



## ShironTai (16. November 2008)

Hi,

ich bin auch noch auf der suche nach einer sehr aktiven Gilde die genug Spieler auf T2 und T3 hat.

Server : Averland
Rasse : Zerstörung
Chars : Zelotin(23), Zauberin(25), Choosen(19), Hexenkriegerin(22), Squitreiber(9), Jünger des Khaine(14), Chaosbarbar(5)

Ich habe soviele Chars, weil ich einfach sehen wollte was mir am besten zusagt.
Für mich ist es sehr wichtig im Team zu spielen, dies gilt für PvE sovie auch für PvP.

Teamspeak ist für mich Bedingung.

Alleine habe ich auf PvE keine Lust mehr, da es mir zu anspruchslos ist.
Daher halte ich mich eher in den Szenarien auf.

Am liebsten spiele ich meine Zelotin und meine Hexenkriegerin.

Ingame bin ich unter "Lunia" Zelotin erreichbar, da ich mit ihr am meisten spiele.

Ich würde mich gerne auf 1 oder 2 Chars konzentrieren, nur in den Szenarien ist das mit Randoms echt frustrierend weswegen ich oft wechsel, 
je nach Situation.

Mein Alter ist doch schon ein paar Jahre über 18 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pestichen (17. November 2008)

Gildenname: Gloria Victis
Server: [Erengrad - Ordnung]
Gildenrang: 13
Mitglieder: 30~40
Homepage: http://www.gloria-victis.us




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was wir bieten:
- Forum und Teamspeakserver mit beliebig vielen Instanzen/Slots
- erwachsene Umgebung
- keine Gruppenmuffel

Was wir verlangen:
- Spaß am Spiel
- ein Alter von 18 oder mehr
- begeisterung an RvR Events

Bei Interesse bestehen wir auf eine Bewerbung in unserem Forum. Und bei weiteren Fragen könnt ihr gerne im Spiel Arombolosch, Deckart, Vále oder Zottler anflüstern.

Grüße,
Pestichen


----------



## fortuneNext (17. November 2008)

Pestichen schrieb:


> Gildenname: Gloria Victis
> Server: [Erengrad - Ordnung]
> Gildenrang: 13
> Mitglieder: 30~40
> ...




Falscher Thread...


----------



## MastOOrNOOb (21. November 2008)

Hi ich suche ein Gilde auf Wissenburg

Name: Eldaron
Klasse: Hexenjäger
Level: 20
Skillung: Pfad der Beichte

Zu meiner Persönlichkeit: Ich bin unter der Woche ab 17:00 Uhr online, und am WE unterschiedlich.

lg   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kalamaba (24. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer *erwachsenen *Gilde auf Averland/Ordnung, für meine drei kleinen PvP Freunde. Ich bin selbständig, versuche aber trotzdem regelmässig meinen Konsum aufrecht zu erhalten.
Ich bin auf diesem Server hauptsächlich um PvP zu betreiben, spiele aber auch sehr gerne PvE.

Server : Averland
Rasse : Ordnung
Chars : Schattenkriegerin, Eisenbrecher, Hexenjäger (+ evtl. von meiner Frau Weiße Löwin, Runenpristerin)


----------



## sudri (27. November 2008)

Hi

Ich fang gerade neu an und such ne deutsche Gilde auf nem englischen Server (einfach mehr Spieler hab ich festgestellt)
z.b. red eye mountain, karak eight peaks

hier findet ihr die server population
http://www.waralytics.com/warservers/index.../direction:desc




Name: moggrimm
Wunsch-Fraktion: ordnung
Wunsch-Rasse:zwerg 
Wunsch-Klasse:eisenbrecher
ZIele: fun und später regelmäßige raids


----------



## Maugaran (8. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



RL Name: Markus
Alter: 26
Ort: Osnabrück

Char: 

Name: Mauga
LVL: 11
Sigma Priester

Bei Release eine Zauberin angefangen, aber bei lvl 26 wieder aufgehört zu spielen. Jetzt ein Neuanfang auf der für mich viel schöneren Ordnungsseite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich suche eine nette reife Gilde mit der man Keeps erobern/verteidigen oder einfach nur im Gildenchat labern kann.

Bin täglich von 18-0 Uhr online mit einigen Ausnahmen.

Gruß

Mauga


----------



## Rayflow (23. Dezember 2008)

Tagchen,

ich bin auch noch auf der Suche nach einer aktiven Gilde die ein paar Spieler auf T2 und T3 hat.

Server : Middenland, Zerstörung
Chars : Black Orc (13)
Name: Reghoak

Ich level hauptsächlich in den Szenarien aber wenn da nix los ist sammel ich meine XP auch über die vorhandenen PVE Quests.
Mein Alter hat die 25 schon überschritten. 

Mein Onlinezeiten sind sehr variabel, je nach dem was man in der Gilde plant,  aber ich würd mich eher als Casual bezeichnen.

Ich hoff es findet sich eine Gilde, die einen angehenden Tank aufnehmen will  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß
Ray


----------



## Salakan (25. Dezember 2008)

Hallo liebe buffed Community,

wir haben uns nun entschieden Warhammer zu spielen und das leider nicht mehr so wie früher WoW :-D, denn uns geht mitlerweile unsere Familie vor ;-)...

Wir sind ein 3er Paket, ein schw. Gardist, ein Jünger des Khains & eine Hexenkriegerin. Eventuell werden wir auch noch eine Magierklasse dazu bekommen. 

Wir spielen 3 x die Woche nach der Arbeit und suchen auf diesem Wege eine Warhammer-Gilde. Wir wollen sobald wir Level 40 sind nicht nur PvE sondern auch PvP machen. Die Mischung macht es also ;-)

Für weitere Infos meldet euch bitte hier per PN oder per ICQ 198448148 oder einfach ingame....ein paar Infos zu meinem Char:

Name: Salakan
Fraktion: Zerstörung
Rasse: Dunkelelf
Klasse: schwarzer Gardist ( wird ab 40 dann ein Tank werden ;-) )
Ziele: PvP & PvE, Gilde um 50 Mann die aktiv ist im TS & ingame und später PvE & PvP machen möchte

Wir suchen eine Gilde mit HP & TS und einen Altersdurchschnitt mit Anfang 20, da wir schon Ende 20 sind :-D :-D

Uns findet man btw. auf den Server Averland, da wir einen open PvP Server mögen, nachdem wir von Middelland auf Seiten der Ordnung nicht glücklich geworden sind ;-)

Hoffe so auf ein paar Antworten von euch :-)

Frohes Fest

Salakan

P.S Sorry wg der Rechtschreibung, die beiden Kleinen machen voll stress wg Weihnachten :-D


----------



## Moronic (26. Dezember 2008)

Gelegenheitsspieler sucht Gilde

Server: Averland
Fraktion: Destro

Main: Schamane
Rang: 16/12
Nick: Margok

Ich spiele, bedingt durch Familie und Job, sehr unregelmäßig WAR. Deshalb suche ich eine Gilde denen eine mehrtägige Abwesenheit nicht sauer aufstöst und die sehr unternehmungslustig ist, egal ob PvE oder PvP.


----------



## Yuki-Sama (1. Februar 2009)

servus zusammen! 

also ich spiele nun seid kurzem WAR (Drakenwald) und habe mich entschlossen nach einer gilde zu suchen ,denn allein spielen macht ja bekanntlich keinen spaß  

nun ich spiele einen chaosbarbaren auf rang 8 ,vom beruf apoteker und anpflanzen 

und einen auserkorenen auf stufe 9 ,wo ich mich für talismanherstellung und verwerten entschieden habe.. 

ich habe mich in WAR schon ganz gut 'eingelebt'... 

meine erfahrungen in mmog's habe ich unter anderem mit guid wars,wow,lineage 2,archlord,cabal,last chaos,lord of the rings

und vielen anderen gemacht und möchte diese in WAR noch erweitern.. 

über mich gibts nicht viel zu sagen..ich bin 22 jahre alt,vom beruf maler/-lackierer 

und 5 tage die woche min drei stunden online (in der regel immer so ab 17 uhr).. 

musik hör ich alles was mir gerade so gefällt,was allerdings zu 95% immer in die metal richtung geht. 

am wochenende bin ich normalerweise nicht online,da diese zeit für meine freundin 'reserviert' ist 

allerdings bestätigen ausnahmen hier die regel  

falls jemand noch irgendwelche fragen oder sonstiges hat kann er ss ja hier posten oder mich ingame unter Chaosklinge anquatschen! 

ich freu mich drauf 

mfg Chaosklinge


----------



## Nebukath (1. Februar 2009)

*HI LEUTE*

Ich werde am 7. Februar hardcore WAR zum Zocken anfangen, da ich erst am Samstag meinen neuen Rechner und Breitband bekomme. Das heißt ich werde jeden Tag von Früh bis noch früher am nächsten Morgen online sein und mich ganz diesem wunderschönen Spiel hingeben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zu mir:  Bin 21 Jahre alt, stolzer Österreicher und befinde mich in einer Mediendesign Ausbildung. Habe als 12 Jähriger Knirps mit DAoC als mein erstes MMO angefangen. Spielte auch längere Zeit WoW und musste dann leider 1 Jahr  komplett auf MMo´s ,wegen Zeitmangels, verzichten. D.h., ich habe schon  viele Erfahrungen in MMo´s als HighLvler gesammelt. Besitze Headset sprich Teamspeak ist fix.

Würde gerne auf Erengrad oder Helmgart anfagen da ich gelesen habe, dass dort am meisten los ist. Aber wenn mich jemand überzeugen kann auf einem 
anderen Server anzufangen, würde ich natürlich ja sagen. 

Also, ich suche eine Destro Gilde die unter Umständen auch ein paar Mal PvE macht. Obwohl ich ein riesen Fan von PvP bin, freue ich mich immer über ein bisschen Instanzen rocken! Meine bevorzugten Chars wären Sorc und Magus. Könnte sich die Gilde natürlich aussuchen, wie meine Berufe!

Freue mich schon auf eure Antworten! Mit freundlichen Grüßen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## granreserva (5. Februar 2009)

Guten Tag

möchte gerne die nächsten tage mein warhammer acc wieder aktiviern.
Auf diesem wege suche ich eine nette Gilde die mir beim neueinstieg etwas hilfestellung gibt also evtl. frage beantwortet.
Ob ihr Ordnung oder chaos seit ist mir nicht so wichtig.
Die gilde sollte aktiv sein und ein Ts nutzen und so im altersbereich 20+ sein.
hab bislang schon 2,5 Jahre erfahurngen in WoW sammeln können welches ich aber aufhören werde.
würde mich auf antworten freuen. paladin.gif


----------



## granreserva (5. Februar 2009)

Guten Tag

möchte gerne die nächsten tage mein warhammer acc wieder aktiviern.
Auf diesem wege suche ich eine nette Gilde die mir beim neueinstieg etwas hilfestellung gibt also evtl. frage beantwortet.
Ob ihr Ordnung oder chaos seit ist mir nicht so wichtig.
Die gilde sollte aktiv sein und ein Ts nutzen und so im altersbereich 20+ sein.
hab bislang schon 2,5 Jahre erfahurngen in WoW sammeln können welches ich aber aufhören werde.
würde mich auf antworten freuen. paladin.gif


----------



## Folion (6. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
Ich spiele auf dem Server Helmgart (Ordnung) einen Erzmagier (lvl 11) und bin es leid alleine los zu ziehen.
Meine interessen sind breit gefächert (PVE<RVR) sollte es ein RP angebot bei der Gilde geben würde ich das begrüßen.
Bisher habe ich LotRO gespielt (in einer Gilde) sonst habe ich bisher nur bei Asia Grindern reingeschnuppert.
Im Schnitt bin ich 3 h am Tag online und dies meist Nachmittags oder Abends.
Ich wünsche mir eine Gilde mit einem angemessenem Niveau welche jedoch auch nicht stocksteif ist.
Welchen Rang die Gilde hat ist mir egal, die Spieleranzahl sollte jedoch auch über 20 liegen.

Für genauere Informationen zu mir, bitte per PN erfragen (am besten direkt mit einem Link bei dem man sich schonmal über die Gilde informieren kann).

Hoffe auf antwort
Folion


----------



## Höhlentroll (12. Februar 2009)

Hallo liebe Buffed-Community,

auch ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Gildenanschluss, möglichst an eine größere Gilde, bzw. eine Gilde die viel wert auf Gemeinschaft und Spielspass legt.  Da ich wieder neu anfangen möchte da ch zur Zeit wieder über mehr Spielzeit verfüge, ist mir der Server im Grunde egal, nur würde ich gerne auf Seiten der Odnung spielen. Auch bei der Klasse habe ich mich noch nciht festgelegt.

Schön wäre es auch wenn die Gildenmitglieder überwiegend eher im 20+ Bereich vom Alter angesiedelt wären, da ich selber auch schon ein wenig "reifer" bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wäre schön wenn sich eine Gilde hier finden würde, über Kontakte würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## XxAaragonxX (28. Februar 2009)

Guten Abend,
ich suche eine gilde die auch neulinge aufnimmt!
Bin 24 Jahre alt und spiele nun schon seit 2003 MMORPGs, angefangen mit SWG, danach kam WoW und Guildwars, zum guten schluss zocke ich seit einiger zeit aktiv EvE Online habe aber momentan ein kleines tief und denke nicht das es so schnell zurück kommt! Trotzdem bleib ich in EvE Online bestehen...
In der gilde sollte jeden abend was los sein (auch TS) das bin ich halt so gewohnt! Da ich WoW extrem besch.... finde und da ja WAR ungefähr das selbe ist ist intressiert mich die geschichte einfach und das RvR was es in WAR gibt, aber ohne gilde hat das spiel dann auch keinen wert für mich!

Server: Averland
Character: Auserkorener, lvl 7 (gestern angefangen)
Name: Vannul

Würde mich echt freuen wenn sich jemand melden könnte, auch wenn meinn character noch nicht soweit ist!


----------



## shronk (2. März 2009)

Huhu,

Ich bin auf der Suche nach ner Gilde. Erstmal ne Zusammenfassung:

Chars: Zelot (lvl 8), Chaosbarbar (lvl 12), Schwarzork (lvl 6), in Planung: Spalta
Server: Averland (Zerstörung natürlich) - (VERHANDELBAR)q

Alter: 24
MMO Erfahrung: Rund 8 Jahre



Ja, mehr fällt mir da grad nimmer ein, also hier erstmal die erweiterte Beschreibung: *g*

Ich hab vor ner Woche mit WAR angefangen und bin vollends begeistert. Im Moment teste ich noch ein bisschen die karrieren aus, wobei ich sehr wahrscheinlich meinen Zeloten und einen Spalta als "mains" haben werde. (Bin da auch bereit drüber zu reden...)

MMORPG erfahrung hab ich wie gesagt jetzt rund 8 Jahre. Angefangen hab ich mit Ultima Online und natürlich hab ich auch in wow reingeguckt. Im moment spiel ich nur WAR und das das wird sich auch nicht so schnell ändern. (Zumindest im MMO Bereich)

Headset und TS is natürlich vorhanden und hab auch bereits einige Gildenerfahrung von anderen Games her.

Das wars auch schonmal von mir. Wenn ihr noch fragen habt einfach ne PM schicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und nun noch zu meinen Ansprüchen:
Ich such ne Gilde, die sich nicht gleich nach ner Woche wieder auflöst und die auch nicht von den Membern verlangt täglich 12 h on zu sein.
Es geht mir vor allem um den Spass am und im Spiel, den ich gern mit ner tollen Gemeinschaft teilen möchte.

Zudem schätze ich es, wenn mal was gemeinsam unternommen wird.

Ich steck gern viel Zeit in die Gilde rein und helfe, wo ich helfen kann, dafür erwarte ich jedoch auch eine gewisse seriosität. Ich suche keine uber pro-Gilde aber auch keine Gilde, die Kopf- und Planlos umherirrt. Es geht mir um den Spass und in einer gut organisierten und strukturierten Gemeinschaft macht das deutlich mehr spass.


Kurzum: Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer richtigen Gilde und keiner "0815 - lasst uns schnell ne Gilde machen". Bin natürlich auch bereit beim Aufbau einer solchen Gilde mitzuwirken...


----------



## Shinitaku (25. März 2009)

Ich suche eine Gilde auf der Zerstörungsseite auf dem Server Erengard.
Ich bin momentan in einer Gilde, wo aber meistens maximal 5  Leute Online sind, deswegene würde ich gerne in eine größere und aktivere Gilde wechseln.

So nun zu mir:
Ich spiele seit ca. 5 Jahren MMORPGs, angefangen habe ich mit Flyff, danach Rappelz und Requiem, welche ich aufgrund des hohen Grindfaktors früher oder später verlassen hab. Mein letztes MMORPG war Runes of Magic, wo ich auf dem PvP-Server in der Gilde Blutrausch war. Dort waren immer mindestens 5 Spieler bis zum Teil 40 Online (Gilde hatte nur 50 Mitglieder als ich dort war), habe aber dort aufgehört, weil dass Spiel Charaktertechnisch ziemlich unbalanced war. Wir waren dort mit Abstand die stärkste Gilde und nun ist es mein Verlangen auch bei Warhammer in einer Gilde zu sein, die es ist, oder die Ansprüche hat es zu sein.
Ich spiele jetzt seit ca. 2 Wochen und bin mit meinem Main einen Gobo-Schamanen auf Lvl 17/17.
Falls Interesse besteht schreibt mir eine Nachricht, oder schreibt mich Ingame an unter den Namen "Dontdie"
Ich bin meistens so ab 16.00 bis 17.00 Uhr on, am Sonntag oder an meinen freien Tagen schaue ich früher rein.

Gruß aus dem Norden
Tobi


----------



## sign`guts (4. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

bin auch auf Gildensuche und hoffe hier fündig zuwerden!

Ich spiele momentan auf dem Server Averland und suche eine Gilde auf seiten der Ordnung..
Der Server ist ja quasi egal sofern das mit dem Chartransfer funktionieren wird - Also käme auch ein Serverwechsel für mich in Frage.

Ich bin 21 Jahre alt und spiele zum Feierabend gerne mal ne längere Runde Warhammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dabei vor allem PvP..wobei ich auch einer Instanz o.ä. nicht abgeneigt wäre..hab bis dato leider noch keine gespielt..wie denn auch alleine?! 

Ich besitze einen Sigmarpriester (lvl 19 kurz vor 20) und einen Eisenbrecher (lvl 15).. ich würde für die Gilde entsprechend den Character spielen was benötigt wird - mir machen beide Spass!

Nun aber zu Gilde..

..Ihr solltet +18 sein..
.. Forum besitzen ..
.. Aktiv spielen (d.h. schon aus 10-20 Mann bestehen so das man auch mal 5 oder mehr Leutz für eine Gruppe zam kriegt)..
.. Jedoch keine RIESEN GILDE sein wo man nur "Ein Char" ist..

Einen 50 Slot Ts2/Ventrilo Server sowie Webspace etc. was ne Gilde noch gebrauchen könnte würde ich noch mitbringen..

So falls ich euch nun nicht verschreckt habe schickt mir einfach eine PN, Email oder per ICQ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Thyriel81 (17. April 2009)

Server: Carroburg
Name: Szeraphim
Fraktion: Zerstörung
Klasse: Jünger des Khain (zzt 18/16)
Ziele: Ich such ne Gilde die vor allem RvR gemeinsam macht, möglichst auch andere Leute in meinem level bereich hat, recht aktiv ist (also nicht unbedingt wo man alle paar tage mal wem online sieht), und keine TS pflicht herrscht (da ich oft in der Arbeit zock und das da einfach net geht)
Würd mich freuen wenn sich jemand meldet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Achso falls von bedeutung, RL bin ich 27 und aus Salzburg. Da ich schichtdienst arbeite auch des öfteren bis in den frühen morgenstunden online


----------



## sign`guts (24. Mai 2009)

vergeben, ty


----------



## 5Heiko12 (5. Juni 2009)

Name:                 Titanfaust
Wunsch-Fraktion:  Zerstörung
Wunsch-Rasse:     Grünhäute/Ork
Wunsch-Klasse:    Schwarzork
ZIele: Meine Ziele sind in erster Linie mal das maximal level zu erreichen ganz klar. aber dann will ich auch mal das rvr genießen. zur zeit spiel ich auf erengrad, da es mir da sehr gefällt würde ich es begrüßen wenn meine zukünftige gilde ebenfalls dort währe. 

bei fragen stehe ist selbstverständlich zur verfügung, und da ich heute bzw übers wochenende lang on bin sollte es ein leichtes sein mich zu erreichen 

auf bald euer 

5Heiko12 alias Titanfaust


----------



## Bromdur (11. Juni 2009)

Name: Bruma
Server: Averland
Fraktion: Zerstörung
Rasse: Grünhaut (Ork)
Klasse: Spalta
ZIele: Einfach eine nette Gilde, vielleicht ein WENIG RP Lastig, nettes online beisammen sein.

Meiner einer ist 27 Jahre alt, Handwerker und WoW Flüchtling (Seit der Beta dabei gewesen und nun ists erstmal genug damit )


----------



## disc2 (13. Juni 2009)

Name: ***
Server: Carroburg
Fraktion: Ordnung
Klasse: Sigmarpriester
Ziele: Ich suche eine nette Gilde für eigt. alles, was man in WAR machen kann.
da ich erst neu dabei bin ( heute angefangen ) brächte ich vll noch ein wenig einsteigerhilfe.

zu erreichen bin ich unter:

icq: 330311486
oder msn: walker.online.23@googlemail.com


----------



## crash_burn (13. Juni 2009)

Server: Drakenwald
Name: Medilion
Fraktion: Zerstörung
Klasse: Schwarzork (Tank)
Alter:volljährig
Ziel: Ich such eine Gilde die einen Wiedereinsteiger in War aufnimmt und ihn ein bisschen an die Hand nimmt.
        Einige Sachen kenn ich noch und hab auch schon so manche Instanz getankt. Bisher gespielte Spiel: WoW,
        Lotro,Rom.


----------



## Zwai (23. Juni 2009)

*Wir suchen:* eine kleine bis mittelgroße Gilde, unabhängig von Server oder Fraktion. Ihr solltet ein bisschen organisiert sein und öfter ein offenes Ohr für die Fragen von zwei Halbneueinsteigern haben.

*Wir sind:* zwei männliche Spieler, die gern mit weiblichen Charakteren MMOs unsicher machen. Wir haben beide erste Erfahrungen mit Warhammer sammeln können, jedoch beide aus RL Gründen nach dem Freimonat vorerst nicht verlängert. Unsere damaligen Mitstreiter haben entweder aufgehört oder sind uns soweit voraus, dass wir nun zu zweit den Neuanfang wagen wollen. Da wir allerdings nicht als einsames Duo durch die Weiten von Warhammer stolpern wollen, suchen wir eine Gilde. Wir werden uns, sollten wir eine finden, auf deren Server und unter dem Banner ihrer Fraktion neue Chars erstellen und lassen uns dabei auch gern beeinflussen, sollte es an etwas mangeln.

Nun zu uns:

Spieler A (ich) ist 27 Jahre alt und ernsthafter Student (ja, man bekommt MMOs und ein Studium gut unter einen Hut).
Zu meinen bisher gespielten MMOs zählen UO, DAOC, Lineage2, diverse open Betas von Asiagrindern, EVE und WOW (die beiden letzten am längsten).
Im PvE Bereich habe ich schon fast alle klassischen Rollen (Tank, Heiler, Caster) lange und zuverlässig gespielt. Im PvP habe ich bisher Caster und Heiler bzw. Supporter gespielt. Bei meinem ersten Ausflug in Warhammer habe ich mit einem RL Freund auf Ordnungsseiten (Erengard) einen Ritter des Sonnenordens gespielt.
Ich bin was die Klasse angeht sehr flexibel und hatte auch noch nie Probleme, hinter eine MMO Klasse zu steigen, da ich notfalls tagelang das Internet wälze, bis ich glaube, alles zu wissen, das ich wissen muss. Nur rein auf Nahkampfschaden beschränkte Klassen sind inzwischen nicht mehr mein Ding. Aber genau dafür gibt es ihn hier...

Spieler B ist 24 Jahre alt und hat einen Beruf gelernt. Wir kennen uns aus unseren Anfangstagen in WoW und spielen seit einem halben Jahr wieder zusammen aktiv PvP. Er ist ein absoluter Nahkampffreak und hat sowohl einige Jahre Tankerfahrung als auch viele zehntausende PvP Kills auf dem Konto seines Kriegers. Da wir beide im PvP gut harmonieren und WoW in dieser Hinsicht von Patch zu Patch lächerlicher wird, starten wir beide ins Warhammer Abenteuer. Er hat seine ersten Warhammererfahrungen mit einem Auserkorenen gesammelt, auf welchem Server konnte mir der Chaot aber nicht mehr sagen.

Wir würden uns freuen, wenn wir hier im Forum eine oder mehrere PNs bekommen würden, da wir beide beim zweiten Anlauf gern eine nette Truppe kennenlernen würden, mit der man lange Spaß und Erfolg haben kann.


----------



## helsing1985 (5. Juli 2009)

Server: Erengrad
Name: Shann
Fraktion: Zerstörung
Klasse: Schamane

Ich suche eine nette und familäre Gilde wo man seine  freizeit bei warhammer  verbringen kann.


----------



## Madrix00 (5. Juli 2009)

hat sich erledig habe ein Gilde Gefunden


----------



## Glimgath (3. August 2009)

Hallo, bin kein ganz frischer Neuling. War beim Start dabei, doch habe ich nach ein paar Monaten aus Zeitmangel aufgehört. Jetzt hat mich wieder die lust gepackt neu an zu fangen. Habe einige Charaktere, doch weiß noch nicht ob ich die weiter spiele. Der höchste ist lvl 15 und alle sind Chaos. Habe viele Klassen ausprobiert.

Zu mir: 

Ich bin männlich und 25 Jahre alt. Die meißte PvP und Raid-Erfahrung habe ich in 5 Jahren WoW gemacht. Wenn ich wieder anfange zu spielen soll es auch in Richtung Professionell gehen. Im sinne von organisiertem Gilden-PvP usw.. Mit der Gildenhirachi habe ich keine Probleme. Ich bin zuverlässig, gut aussehend, habe ts und bin foren aktiv. Ach und hätte ich fast vergessen, ich bin nen Teamplayer. Alleine macht es nur ein  Bruchteil so viel Spaß als wie mit anderen gildis zu lvln und im Ts zu quatschen. 

Name:  Skullpar
Fraktion: Zerstörung
Klasse: Spalta
Server Drakenwald

Was ich suche: Eine mittel große  Zerst. Gilde auf dem Server Drakenwald. Ihr solltet organisiert sein und hilfsbereit. 
Das was ich von euch erwarte, werde ich natürlich auch von meiner her Seite erfüllen.

Wenn eine Gilde noch Rekuten sucht dann kann sie mich ja kontaktieren.


----------



## Magnor84 (18. August 2009)

moin,

suche noch ne RVR orientierte gilde auf Carroburg/Destro!
HAT SICH ERLEDIGT HAB WAS!!!!


----------



## Gnôrke (22. August 2009)

Moin,

ich wollte jetzt nachdem ich zu WAR zurück gefunden habe, auch mal eine Gilde suchen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
War beim Release auf der Destro Seite dabei, aber habe auch bald wieder aufgehört. Jetzt habe ich zum Spiel zurück gefunden allerdings auf der *Seite der Ordnung (Server Drakenwald)*

Zu meinem Charakter:
-er ist erst ein Level 10er Maschinist, da ich neu bei der Ordnung bin

Zu euch:
-ihr solltet im ORvR, als auch Szenarien aktiv sein, doch das PvE später auch nicht ganz links liegen lassen
-wenn möglich ein wenig TS aktivität oder auch Gilden Forum
-nette Community

Ja sonst muss ich leider dazu sagen, dass ich erst 16 bin, was leider bei vielen Gilden Probleme aufdeckt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Trotzdem hoffe ich eine nette Gilde auf Drakenwald, Order Seite, zu finden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Einfach eine PM falls eine Gilde neue Rekruten braucht!


----------



## Breoal (1. September 2009)

Heydihou


Name: **
Wunsch-Fraktion: Chaos (muss aber im schlimmsten Fall ned sein, bin ziemlich offen, hauptsache Spass xD)
Wunsch-Rasse: Goblin
Wunsch-Klasse: Squigtreiba

Zu mir:

Ich bin 19 Jahre alt und greife auf mehrere Jahre WoW und andere MMORPG's zurück.
Ich bin ein ziemlich geselliger Typ, der hilfsbereit, lustig, stubenrein und zu grossen Taten bereit ist.
Wegen meiner momentanen Ausbildung, die auch noch ein Jährchen dauern wird^^ bin ich meistens erst am Feierabend, für ca 4h on und natürlich das Wochenende (wenn nix im RL ansteht)

Was ich suche:

Ich suche eine coole Gilde, bei der RL auch noch einen Stellenwert hat.
Die gerne den Low-Chars hilft und wenn möglich regelmässig ein paar coole Events auf die Beine stellt.
Jedoch sollte es keine Kiddy-Gilde sein und keinen lächerlichen Namen wie Pownnig Chaos haben.
TS, wenn vorhanden, wäre supi!

Was natürlich noch das Tüpfchen auf dem I wäre, wenn es eine *RP-Gilde* wäre!


Rekrutierungen pls per PM!


Marc aka Breoal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*HAB WAS, THX!*


----------



## Tornok (24. September 2009)

Server: Drakenwald
Name: Noch Offen
Wunschfraktion: Chaos
Wunschrasse: Noch Offen
Wunschklasse: Supporter/NahkampfDD/Heal


Hiho Community,

nach 5 Jahren erfolgreichem WoW zoggn hab ich die faxen dicke von dem game ^^. Sind fast nurnoch HARDCORE gamer auf meinem Server unterwegs und möchte nu wieder ab nächster Woche WAR spielen.
Habe mich noch nicht festgelegt auf welchem Server oder welche Seite. Auf jeder Seite gibts Klasse die mir nen heiden Spass machen.
Daher such ich nu schonmal ne Gilde.
Wie oben schon gesagt such ich keine Hardcore-Gilde mehr sondern eher Leute die SPASS am spielen haben und ab und an was miteinander unternehmen.

Hoff das reicht erstmal genaueres gibts dann später 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gw1200 (1. Oktober 2009)

Server: Drakenwald
Name: Krawosch
Fraktion: Ordnung
Rasse: Zwerg
Klasse: Maschinist (35/35)

Meine Gilde hat sich wegen Aion quasi aufgelöst (war nicht groß). Ich suche jetzt eine größere Gilde mit entsprechendem Level um auch mal regelmäßig jemanden zu sehen und zu hören. Es sollte kein Anwesenheits- oder Teilnahmezwang sein. Ich bin relativ häufig online zw. 19.00 und 00.00 Uhr abgesehen von Urlaubszeiten. Neben dem Maschinisten habe ich auch noch Twinks.


----------



## WodkaE (14. Oktober 2009)

Hallo liebe Buffed User!

Wie das Thema schon sagt, suche ich eine "deutsche" Ordnungsgilde auf dem englischen Server "Karak Norn"
oder Spieler die Intresse hätten eine deutsche Community auf diesem Server aufzubauen! Ich habe die Suchfunktion benutzt
aber leider keinen passenden Thread darüber gefunden.
Bei Intresse, einfach bei mir per PM melden!



MFG WodkaE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Wunsch Fraktion : Ordnung


----------



## Skullzigg (14. Oktober 2009)

WodkaE schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffed User!
> 
> Wie das Thema schon sagt, suche ich eine "deutsche" Ordnungsgilde auf dem englischen Server "Karak Norn"
> oder Spieler die Intresse hätten eine deutsche Community auf diesem Server aufzubauen! Ich habe die Suchfunktion benutzt
> ...



Hallo WodkaE ich fange gerade auch auf dem Server an zu spielen mit paar anderen Leuten und vielleicht könnten wir ja eine deutsche community oder halt eine gilde gründen.
Wir fangen alle von neu an dann wär der level unterschied auch nicht so groß.

MFG


----------



## Rorgak (3. November 2009)

Hallo ich suche eine Zerstörungsgilde auf dem englischen Server Karak Norn. Wer dort in einer entsprechenden Gilde ist bzw. eine kennt möchte mich bitte per PM ansprechen. Danke.


----------



## Raififfi (10. November 2009)

Skullzigg schrieb:


> Hallo WodkaE ich fange gerade auch auf dem Server an zu spielen mit paar anderen Leuten und vielleicht könnten wir ja eine deutsche community oder halt eine gilde gründen.
> Wir fangen alle von neu an dann wär der level unterschied auch nicht so groß.
> 
> MFG



Hi,

also ich würde mich auch anschließen.

Habe ne Sorc Rang 19 und WitchElf Rang 11 auf dem Server.
Einfach ne PM an Raififfi oder Azraye


----------



## Archaangel (18. Januar 2010)

Name: Engelfürst (30)
Server: Carroburg
Fraktion: Ordnung
Rasse: Hochelfen
Klasse: Weißer Löwe
Ziele: Eine nette, hilfsbereite Gilde, wo sich jemand Zeit nimmt, mir ein wenig zu helfen. Blick noch nicht so ganz durch, da vorher nur  Shooter gezockt^^ Hab keine Lust mehr, alleine rum zu geistern... Und die es einsehen, das es auch ein RL gibt...

Bin 31 Jahre alt, Energieelektroniker und hab zu Hause Frau und Kind...


----------



## Ghostbusta (25. Januar 2010)

Hi ich weis nicht ob noch jmd. diesen thread list aber naya 
ich bin ein:
	Hexenjäger
namens:
	Ghostbusta
server:
	Carroburg
und ich suche eine nette gilde die viele scs macht und rvr aber auch ab und zu instanzen cleared....


----------



## Legionuz (4. Februar 2010)

Name:Legionuz




Fraktion:Zerstörung




Rasseiener des Chaos




Klasse:gefallener Chaoschampion




Serverrakenwald




Ziele: Habe vor knapp einer Woche wieder mit WAR begonnen und bin nun auf der Suche nach einer RP-orientierten Gilde. Versteht mich bitte nicht falsch aber das Warhammer Universum bietet so eine geniale Geschichte, dass es mir einfach zu schade ist nur plump Equipment und Ruf zu farmen. Schon das Tabletop hat mich vor längerer Zeit fasziniert. Ich hab meinen Auserkorenen auf Level 40 gespielt und bin in meiner Gilde total unglücklich. Ich hab nicht viel Erfahrung im RP, mir aber schon etliche Gedanken über die Hintergrundgeschichte meines Auserkorenen gemacht. Ich werde hier mal versuchen einen kleinen Einblick zu geben. Sollte es Einwende geben oder konstruktive Kritik, seid bitte nicht sparsam.







Vor langer Zeit in einem parallel Universum (auf Grund des Charaktertransfers auf einen anderen Server) versammelte Archaon, der Herr der letzten Tage, der größte aller Chaoskrieger, der Erzchampion, Anhänger aller Chaosgötter um sich. Die mächtigsten Champions des Chaos unterstellten sich seinem Befehl.




Vardek Chrom, Häuptling der Kul und einer der Heeresführer während dem Sturm des Chaos wählte Legionuz als seinen untergebenen Champion. 
Doch Legionuz lechzte nach mehr und sein Ziel war Middenheim als oberster Heeresführer zu vernichten um in der Gunst der Götter zu einem noch mächtigeren Champion aufzusteigen als es Archaon zu diesem Zeitpunkt war. 
Von List und Machtgier getrieben, dennoch mit dem Wissen Vardek noch nicht besiegen zu können folgte er seinem Kriegsherren in die Schlacht. Etliche Schlachten wurden geschlagen, unzählige Gegner wurden vernichtet. 
Als Grimgork, Vardek zum Zweikampf heraus forderte hatte Legionuz die Aufgabe seinem Meister den Rücken zu sichern. 
In blinde Raserei verfallen tötete er einen ganzen Tag lang alles und jeden, egal ob Verbündeter oder Feind, der es wagte den Kampf zu stören. 
Khorne war angetan von der Ausdauer und dem Kampfgeschick des Legionuz und belohnte ihn mit einer sich selbst heilenden Chaosrüstung. 
Vardek war außer sich vor Wut, war er es doch der den großen Waaaghboss Eisenpelz besiegt hatte. 
Doch aus Ehre zu seinem Gott Khorne lies er von dem Gedanken ab, Legionuz kurzerhand zu töten. 
Die Armee des Chaos stieß immer weiter vor und vernichtete alles und jeden. 
An der Grenze des Imperiums angekommen spürte Legionuz die Mächte des Khorne. 
Doch angetrieben nach immer mehr Macht wendete er sich auch an die anderen Chaosgötter. 
Slaanesh erhörte ihn und wollte Legionuz ganz auf seine Seite ziehen. Er bot Legionuz Macht, Anerkennung und seinen Banner um ein eigenes Heer weiter Richtung Middenheim zu führen. 
Von seiner eigenen Ideologie getrieben und immer selbst verliebter brachte er Khorne, der mittlerweile Slaanesh Einfluss ahnte immer mehr gegen sich auf. 
Als es Legionuz wagte mit Slaanesh's Banner weiter in die Schlacht zu ziehen, befahl Khorne seinen mächtigsten Chaoskriegern Legionuz zu vernichten. 
Slaanesh voller Freude über die Wut Khorne's, wollte diesen aber keinen Erfolg gönnen und schickte seinerseits die mächtigsten Chaoskrieger um Legionuz zu unterstützen. 
Nurgle und Tzeentch sahen die Schlacht um Middenheim gefährdet und taten sich kurzerhand zusammen um dem Theater Einheit zu gebieten. 
Aus Wut über sein Verhalten nahmen sie ihm sein Charisma und Brandmarkten ihn mit einer Entstellung der rechten Gesichtshälfte. sparch zu ihm:,,Auf das du ewig keinen Helm mehr tragen kannst, damit jeder sieht, du bist der Gebrandmarkte."
Legionuz wurde ins Weltrandgebirge in der Nähe von Berg Grimfang verbannt. Eingeschlossen hinter einer Macht die für angehörige des Chaos unmöglich zu durchbrechen war. 
Skäeva ein kleiner Goblin kam eines Tages vorbei. Voller Neugier betrachtete er das fremde Wesen. Legionuz wusste, für diesen Nachtgoblinschamanen war es kein Problem das Siegel zu durchbrechen. 
Er brauchte nur ein paar Pilze zu brocken und schon war der Goblin außer Rand und Band. Der Schamane brach das Siegel auf und Legionuz köderte den Goblin mit den Pilzen um ihn aus dem unterirdischen Irrgarten zu führen. 
Kurz vor dem Höhlenausgang angekommen, versuchte der hinterlistige Goblin, Legionuz die Pilze zu entreißen und beide stürzten in ein tiefes Loch durch einen Chaosspalt (auf Grund des Charaktertransfers) in die ''Neue Welt''.




...die Götter erhaben über jedes Universum waren von dem Geschick Legionuz angetan und gaben ihm die Chance sich den Ruhm eines Champions wieder zu verdienen. Doch die Narbe und der Fluch sollen ihn ewig an seine Taten erinnern.


----------



## T@gi (11. März 2010)

Name: Hatziglok

Fraktion: Zerstörung

Rasse: Grünhaut

Klasse: Schamane

Server: Drakenwald

Ziele: Ich habe vor zwei Tagen mit Warhammer Online angefangen, schon früher habe ich Mark of Chaos gespielt, nach fast einem Jahr hin und her habe ich mir nun endlich das Spiel gekauft und hoffe nun eine RP-Gilde zu finden die auch RP-Neulinge (was Warhammer angeht) aufnimmt.


----------



## Druv (23. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

nach 1jähriger Pause haben meine Frau(23J.) und ich (29 J.) uns wieder entschlossen mit Warhammer anzufangen.
Auf diesem Wege suchen wir eine nette Gilde die noch zwei Plätzchen für eine Erzi (40/62) und einen Löwen (40/60) auf Carroburg haben.

Auf Antworten per PM oder Ingamewhisper an Syrende oder Tyomal freuen wir uns


----------

